# The Rainbow Lounge - LGBT Chit Chat



## Jonas_Swe

Hi everyone! 

When *Pete* call we listen, right peeps? 

So in another fun effort to boost this LGBT-section on the boards - I want to invite you all to the *Rainbow Lounge!* 



There are a few _"non Disney"_ topics here in this section already, but here's our own relaxed hang out to just chit-chat away with no Off Topic concerns, since we won't have a general topic. 

No holding back on "partner", "hubby", "wifey", "snuggle boo"... or whatever we chose to call our dear ones! 

Let's chit chat about everything from daily things to our big dreams. So just rant it all off here, or why not just stop by and say *Hi!* to bump this new fun thread to the top again _(where it sure will belong). _

Looking forward to chit chat with you all! - *Let's get this party started!*


----------



## Princesca

Jeez Jonas - leave some emoticons for the rest of us!



But I'm in.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

LOL! 

Nevah! Moahahaha... 


Awesome to see you here! 
I'm sure this is going to be an awesome place to hang out at the LGBT section! 

Oh, and I love the emojis... In case you haven't noticed.


----------



## Princesca

Throw a topic out there. Like...

How much deeper do you think the ocean would be if sponges didn’t grow in it?

or

How fast do hotcakes sell?

or 

If there’s an exception to every rule, is there an exception to that rule?

Discuss.


----------



## Princesca

Okay, a more serious topic... maybe we can get some people to stop lurking and post!

Explain, in as many sentences as you care to use, why Disney is so important, or what Disney means, to you.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

I'm just scrolling and judging... All of you, All day! 

No not really, but yeah I'd love to see what great reasons there are for loving everything Disney!


----------



## Princesca

Well, for me, I think Disney is so important because it's a touchstone to that part of me that hasn't given up on creativity, imagination, and childhood enthusiasm. I was one of those kids who was born 40, and now I'm an accountant, basically, and Disney gives me that little injection of magic every time I go. I know that, somewhere out there, I have a calling. I don't know what it is, but Disney magic reminds me that anything is possible if you only believe. Someday, I truly think I'll manage to find a job that doesn't kill my brain cells or make me sit in the car in the mornings, having to work up the will to physically enter the building. That's really no way to spend your life.


----------



## wnwardii

Princesca said:


> Explain, in as many sentences as you care to use, why Disney is so important, or what Disney means, to you.



While my stories aren't as eloquent as some of the DISUnplugged members, I can recall going to Disneyland and the Magic Kingdom when I was real young.  I have memories of riding Space Mountain with my Godfather and trips with my parents.  But that was all back in the 70's.  I did go to the Magic Kingdom when I was in High School, but that was a single day.  I just remember riding Space Mountain about 8 times in a row (last time with eyes closed).  NEVER AGAIN! lol

Around 1994 or 1995 I had the opportunity to attend a client conference in Anaheim.  So I was able to go to Disneyland as an adult, about 20 years after my last visit.  My one vivid thought was that Disneyland appeared much smaller.  But still had a great time.

Then I got my now-ex interested in Walt Disney World.  We ended up going several times, including one Gay Days and for my 30th birthday.

I haven't been back to Walt Disney World since January 2000, when I was there for a work conference.  

With my 50th birthday right around the corner, I wanted to go somewhere that my friends could/would want to go with me.  I didn't want a big party scene and so I decided to do Walt Disney World and Universal parks.  While my friends are excited, I don't think they are as quite excited as I am.

But if I had to go back to a single theme as to what is driving me to return to Walt Disney World, and hopefully Disneyland next year, is memories.  I don't think I can really recall a bad memory from any trip to a Disney location.  Were there some less than pleasant memories, yes, but nothing so egregious that I would never return to make more happy memories.


----------



## Princesca

wnwardii said:


> With my 50th birthday right around the corner, I wanted to go somewhere that my friends could/would want to go with me.  I didn't want a big party scene and so I decided to do Walt Disney World and Universal parks.  While my friends are excited, I don't think they are as quite excited as I am.
> 
> But if I had to go back to a single theme as to what is driving me to return to Walt Disney World, and hopefully Disneyland next year, is memories.  I don't think I can really recall a bad memory from any trip to a Disney location.  Were there some less than pleasant memories, yes, but nothing so egregious that I would never return to make more happy memories.



Thanks for sharing that! Happy early birthday, too. When will you be in WDW? Please share details of your upcoming trip to WDW - I'm curious what you're most excited about, since you haven't been there in almost two decades! 

I like to joke that it's a wonder I like Disney at all, since my first trip was in about 1981, when I was six, and on that trip I was eaten alive by mosquitoes at Ft Wilderness, butted by a goat, and had my fingers rolled up in a car window. Also we lost my four year old cousin, briefly, in the park. I was also traumatized by Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, when I got behind the wheel, panicked at the first part where it looked like you were going to drive into a wall, and freaked out, so my mother had to climb over me in the car to take my place because I was convinced I was driving the thing and wouldn't stop freaking out.

Aaaaaaaaaanyway. Good times.

But yeah... memories! So true.


----------



## wnwardii

Princesca said:


> When will you be in WDW? Please share details of your upcoming trip to WDW - I'm curious what you're most excited about, since you haven't been there in almost two decades!



Thank you for the birthday wishes.  I can see how you were traumatized on Mr. Toad's Wild Road.  Thank you for sharing!

I will be arriving on October 21st and my friends will be arriving at Disney on the 23rd.  They are actually flying in on Saturday so they can go out on Saturday night and then (hopefully) get to Hollywood Studios at a decent time in the morning.  They know I will be scheduling FastPass+ reservations soon and we have an ADR already.  

It is difficult to pinpoint one particular thing I am the most excited about.  I am sort of in Walt Disney World info overload right now.  Between listening to all of the Connecting with Walt podcasts and the other DISUnplugged videos, I am really learning a lot of things.  

With this trip there are going to be a lot of firsts for me.  For the first part, I will be by myself.  As an introvert, that is going to be interesting.  Earlier this week I decided to do the MNSSHP that Friday night.  This morning I just decided to do the MK Firework's Dessert Party on Saturday night.  I am also doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour on Saturday morning.  Then there are all of the restaurants that I am going to be trying (e.g. Flying Fish, Be Our Guest and Citricos).  I did book a few favorites, like the California Grill and the Crystal Palace.  Given that this is a major milestone of a birthday, I am wanting to make the trip as memorable as possible.  I am treating myself more than I typically would have if I was coming at some other time.  

My friends and I are leaving Disney on the 27th and heading over to Universal.  We are doing their HHN and theme parks the rest of the week/weekend.  For most of us that will be a first.  Listening to the DISUnplugged Universal podcasts have got me really excited about that.

I do realize that I am not going to be able to do everything that I want to do.  I also know that I have to be flexible and not stress over things.  I have one friend that I have already warned, and will need to warn again, about trying to do everything.  Since I know I can't do everything, this means I will just need to plan more frequent trips.  I am waiting to find out when Pete will be announcing the 20th Anniversary of Dreams Unlimited events.  Plus there is always the D23 expo next summer in Anaheim!


----------



## Princesca

wnwardii said:


> With this trip there are going to be a lot of firsts for me.  For the first part, I will be by myself.  As an introvert, that is going to be interesting.  Earlier this week I decided to do the MNSSHP that Friday night.  This morning I just decided to do the MK Firework's Dessert Party on Saturday night.  I am also doing the Keys to the Kingdom tour on Saturday morning.  Then there are all of the restaurants that I am going to be trying (e.g. Flying Fish, Be Our Guest and Citricos).  I did book a few favorites, like the California Grill and the Crystal Palace.  Given that this is a major milestone of a birthday, I am wanting to make the trip as memorable as possible.  I am treating myself more than I typically would have if I was coming at some other time.



I loooooooooove the Wishes Dessert Party. In general, I love Wishes. It's my one must-do thing now. The dessert party was a real treat - getting to view it without having to elbow for a position, and I thought the food was very good as well. I am more extroverted, but I actually really enjoyed going to Disneyland on my own. Granted, it was just a day, but it was a much different feeling than going with a group or someone else. I found myself being much more of an observer, and I really enjoyed not being tied down to someone else's wants/needs/schedule. I ate when I was hungry, stopped when my feet hurt... it felt almost decadent. LOL.

Congrats on getting a BOG reservation! Those aren't easy to come by.

Are you staying on property? 

I will be there just a couple of weeks after you!


----------



## wnwardii

Princesca said:


> Congrats on getting a BOG reservation! Those aren't easy to come by.
> 
> Are you staying on property?



I was on the website the day I could make ADR's and also called.  Since my friends weren't interested in MNSSHP, I was able to juggle some things to get into BOG.

Yes, I am staying on property.  This is where I am really treating myself.  Ever since I went back in the mid-70's, I have always wanted to stay at the Contemporary.  So I am staying there, in the Tower, with a Theme park view.  My friends are all staying at Port Orleans - Riverside.  

Glad to hear some positive things about the Dessert Party.  I know that they are starting to split up the Dessert Party.  They have a standing only version, which is not as expensive.  Then they are doing the seated one as well.  After being on my feet all day, I chose the seated one. lol.


----------



## Princesca

wnwardii said:


> Yes, I am staying on property.  This is where I am really treating myself.  Ever since I went back in the mid-70's, I have always wanted to stay at the Contemporary.  So I am staying there, in the Tower, with a Theme park view.  My friends are all staying at Port Orleans - Riverside.
> 
> Glad to hear some positive things about the Dessert Party.  I know that they are starting to split up the Dessert Party.  They have a standing only version, which is not as expensive.  Then they are doing the seated one as well.  After being on my feet all day, I chose the seated one. lol.



I will be at POR on my next trip. I've never stayed there! I'm really just thankful to not be at a Value again. I found a TA who was able to get me a nice discount. Like you, I've always wanted to stay at a monorail resort, though. (My bucket list is the Poly...) Someday... maybe for MY 50th!

As for the dessert party, when I did it back in 2012, it was all sitting, but everyone got up to go to the railing for the fireworks anyway, so we ended up all standing regardless. My niece happy-freaked when Tinkerbell came zooming down from the castle RIGHT over our heads...


----------



## wilkeliza

Hi all,

First off being 100% up front I'm an ally but engaged to a member of the great LGBT community. Hope that is okay to still post here 

My love and connection with Disney runs pretty deep. My mom was a big Disney fan and always dreamed of taking us. I remember when Disney Channel was an add on to cable and how she would work as hard as she could to try and keep that channel turned on for us. It wasn't all the time but she tried. We would watch Disney movies together all the time and Lady and the Tramp was her favorite. Lilo and Stitch became very important to my brothers and I after her passing. She never did get to take us to any Disney park but I was very lucky to go with a school group only 6 months after her passing. Many years later I met my fiance and he is Disney parks obsessed. Through that my love of Disney grew into what it now is. I think I love it so much because it makes me feel connected to my mom. Also I can just be me. It doesn't matter how old I am or what character I'm into my Disney friends accept me for me and that is the best part. 

My favorite characters change from time to time but I like Oswald, Orange Bird, Stitch and Winnie the Pooh.

One fun tradition my fiance and I started when we started living together is once a year we get a new piece of Disney art for our house. It can be small like the character sketches or big like the paintings. At some point we'll have to figure out a theme but for now most of it meshes with the space it is in.


----------



## Princesca

wilkeliza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First off being 100% up front I'm an ally but engaged to a member of the great LGBT community. Hope that is okay to still post here
> 
> My love and connection with Disney runs pretty deep. My mom was a big Disney fan and always dreamed of taking us. I remember when Disney Channel was an add on to cable and how she would work as hard as she could to try and keep that channel turned on for us. It wasn't all the time but she tried. We would watch Disney movies together all the time and Lady and the Tramp was her favorite. Lilo and Stitch became very important to my brothers and I after her passing. She never did get to take us to any Disney park but I was very lucky to go with a school group only 6 months after her passing. Many years later I met my fiance and he is Disney parks obsessed. Through that my love of Disney grew into what it now is. I think I love it so much because it makes me feel connected to my mom. Also I can just be me. It doesn't matter how old I am or what character I'm into my Disney friends accept me for me and that is the best part.
> 
> My favorite characters change from time to time but I like Oswald, Orange Bird, Stitch and Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> One fun tradition my fiance and I started when we started living together is once a year we get a new piece of Disney art for our house. It can be small like the character sketches or big like the paintings. At some point we'll have to figure out a theme but for now most of it meshes with the space it is in.



Welcome! As far as I'm concerned, anyone who is not a jerk is welcome. I have a personal policy of no jerks allowed. 

I am sorry for the loss of your mother, however many years ago it may have been. I'm glad you have found a way to use Disney to bring you peace!

I adorrrrrrre Stitch. Speaking of Disney art, have you seen the Lilo and Stitch piece in the Parks Store now? It's heart-melting.

https://www.disneystore.com/giclees...canvas-by-heather-theurer/mp/1392213/1000272/


----------



## wilkeliza

Princesca said:


> Welcome! As far as I'm concerned, anyone who is not a jerk is welcome. I have a personal policy of no jerks allowed.
> 
> I am sorry for the loss of your mother, however many years ago it may have been. I'm glad you have found a way to use Disney to bring you peace!
> 
> I adorrrrrrre Stitch. Speaking of Disney art, have you seen the Lilo and Stitch piece in the Parks Store now? It's heart-melting.
> 
> https://www.disneystore.com/giclees...canvas-by-heather-theurer/mp/1392213/1000272/



That is one of my favorites! It was a background on one of our phones for a while. We have this one in our dinning room right now.


----------



## manakin

Love the idea of a chi chat here 

well, I really grew up with Disney, so in my mind my first memories belong to all what belongs to the Disney universe (movies, toys ecc).
when I was 8 I went with my family for the first time to DLP and since then, my mind was just on that incredible world (apart from being traumatized on BTT, I didn't ride a coster after that until 14 years old xD)
 My dream when I was on high school was to became a Disney Imagineer (but today I'm happy and proud to be a musician, and i think that was the right choice to me  )
sorry guys if my english sucks, but I'll do my best xD


----------



## Jonas_Swe

manakin said:


> Love the idea of a chi chat here
> 
> well, I really grew up with Disney, so in my mind my first memories belong to all what belongs to the Disney universe (movies, toys ecc).
> when I was 8 I went with my family for the first time to DLP and since then, my mind was just on that incredible world (apart from being traumatized on BTT, I didn't ride a coster after that until 14 years old xD)
> My dream when I was on high school was to became a Disney Imagineer (but today I'm happy and proud to be a musician, and i think that was the right choice to me  )
> sorry guys if my english sucks, but I'll do my best xD


Thanks for sharing your story. 

Don't you worry about your English around here.


----------



## manakin

well I do worry, you all write so well and I take like 10 minutes just to write a post xD


----------



## Jonas_Swe

You get your point across in a great way, no need to worry.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Is it weird that I feel super uncomfortable at gay clubs...?


----------



## James L-P

Ok either I'm just IT illiterate or can't find the right buttons...how do you avatar your profile on here...I feel like I'm stuck in the Myspace era on here!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I think you need at least 10 posts to then edit your profile.


----------



## wilkeliza

CampbellzSoup said:


> I think you need at least 10 posts to then edit your profile.



You are correct.


----------



## wilkeliza

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is it weird that I feel super uncomfortable at gay clubs...?



Nothing weird at all. I know a lot of people who are uncomfortable at them and feel kind of judged if they don't fit the "scene" of that club.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

No I just feel like I'm too old for that nonsense (30) - I don't like being touched and groped and when you show people your ring it shockingly means nothing!

It is a bit of a confidence boost! However, when I'm there I keep thinking man I wish I was home doing something watching tv or playing video games...

Since we're just taking crap I've been doing this cross fit stuff and my god my body is so sore...


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Also just for fun does anyone have Grindr?  I had it what...5 years ago?  However!  I never hooked up with anyone from it (I promise!) I used it to mostly talk to people as I was lonely....however not suprisingly most conversations end up with turkey legs being sent to you...

Also this is kinda embarrassing but I actually met my future husband on Grindr after I denied going on a date with him like 4 times he wouldn't leave me alone so the caviet of meeting him was so then he'd leave me alone...

...he still hasn't


----------



## GaryDis

In my day, we didn't have Grindr.  We had Usenet.  And soc.motss.  I may still have a soc.motss tee shirt somewhere.

I can't remember the name of the Disney group back then. Maybe rec.arts.disney or some such thing.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

What exactly did you guys do before technology as readily accessible to find others...man that must have been so hard to find someone right?


----------



## Jonas_Swe

CampbellzSoup said:


> What exactly did you guys do before technology as readily accessible to find others...man that must have been so hard to find someone right?


Yeah, I am relatively young _(irl - but aincent in gay years)_... 41yrs to be exact. 

When I came out internet was nothing to speak of here yet. It was before every other person even had a dial up connection, and most bigger companies only had begun with internal networks, but no external _(aka internet access)_. So I'd safely say that it was before the internet in my case.  

I was fortunate to live within a comfortable driving distance to our capital _(Stockholm),_ so I went there as often as I could. Hung out at the LGBT café and in the weekends sneaked in to the pub events.


----------



## manakin

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is it weird that I feel super uncomfortable at gay clubs...?



Actually I never go to gay clubs, I prefer much more to join friends in some quieter places 
I'm not kinda the guy who likes to go in super crowded spaces with tons of guys who "study" you from head to feet....but just my opinion


----------



## Princesca

CampbellzSoup said:


> No I just feel like I'm too old for that nonsense (30) - I don't like being touched and groped and when you show people your ring it shockingly means nothing!
> 
> It is a bit of a confidence boost! However, when I'm there I keep thinking man I wish I was home doing something watching tv or playing video games...



Boy do I know that feels. I am so not a club person. I get thinking about staying up til 11, even, and then I'm like... nah. Also I tend to not like crowds or really loud environments, and I am too cheap to spend too much money on booze at a bar, especially because I work in the distilled spirits industry and have liquor coming out my ears.



GaryDis said:


> I can't remember the name of the Disney group back then. Maybe rec.arts.disney or some such thing.



That sounds about right... that is going back to my first days using the internet, in college. Ai ai ai. IRC, baby!



CampbellzSoup said:


> What exactly did you guys do before technology as readily accessible to find others...man that must have been so hard to find someone right?



Like I said above, IRC... I met my first college relationship on IRC. Met other people on various online roleplays (MUXes, kinda like MUDs, the predecessors to things like World of Warcraft). Met my partner on Second Life where there are actually a crap-ton of gay clubs AND faithful recreations of Disney rides, and even Wishes. Well, as faithful as you can get in pixels.



Jonas_Swe said:


> Yeah, I am relatively young _(irl - but aincent in gay years)_... 41yrs to be exact.



Jonas you are exactly my age. I'm starting to wonder if you're my brother from another mother.  You weren't born in January were you?


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Princesca said:


> Jonas you are exactly my age. I'm starting to wonder if you're my brother from another mother.  You weren't born in January were you?




Nope, I'm sorry... I'm born in September. 

LOL!


----------



## Princesca

Jonas_Swe said:


> Nope, I'm sorry... I'm born in September.
> 
> LOL!



If you are a Virgo, that explains your love of emoticons. ROFLMAO.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Princesca said:


> If you are a Virgo, that explains your love of emoticons. ROFLMAO.


I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## mikelan6

What's the topic of this thread?  I'm lost.


----------



## Princesca

mikelan6 said:


> What's the topic of this thread?  I'm lost.



The topic is...


----------



## L&Lfan

I adored the clubs circa  1978-1986. In them just about every night and weekends from around 4pm until closing. To me late '70s disco and early '80s HiNRG was the best! But I'm sure every generation feels that way about its music.  I feel ancient now (56) and to be honest, the music has moved on to the point that I don't even much like it anymore. My boyfriend and I prefer the quieter bars now. And even the "straight" bars in our area (central CT) are pretty gay friendly.


----------



## James L-P

Random out of the blue moment but with news of MSEP ending at MK (thank goodness!) ....I am REALLY REALLY missing and feeling nostalgic for SpectroMagic again! I know it is sadly decommissioned and demolished but a little part of me wishes a SpectroMagic 2.0 is secretly under development or construction right now to replace MSEP.....the SpectroMagic music OMG...#goosebumps and #happytears right there!
​


----------



## Arodri17

CampbellzSoup said:


> Also just for fun does anyone have Grindr?  I had it what...5 years ago?  However!  I never hooked up with anyone from it (I promise!) I used it to mostly talk to people as I was lonely....however not suprisingly most conversations end up with turkey legs being sent to you...
> 
> Also this is kinda embarrassing but I actually met my future husband on Grindr after I denied going on a date with him like 4 times he wouldn't leave me alone so the caviet of meeting him was so then he'd leave me alone...
> 
> ...he still hasn't


Thats funny.

I met my husband at a club (which is still a little taboo for some people) but yea, being LGBTQ is unconventional in so many ways, so of course the way we meet out partners is also unconventional, but it doesn't make it wrong.  I totally get your point about not feeling comfortable at gay clubs.  I haven't been in what seems like years.  I prefer bars and other events.  I love talking to people and feel like I have been missing out on socializing since I started my grad program.  I need to get back out there.  This is a baby step (online) lol.


----------



## LadyD

It's nice seeing more activity like this on this sub-forum  

Disney was always part of my life growing up since I didn't live too far away from Disneyland. It has always been my magical, happy place, especially as adulthood kicks my butt. I pretty much work to support my Disney habit lol. I even have some WDW countdown blocks in my cube ....

I promise I don't have a problem. 



CampbellzSoup said:


> Is it weird that I feel super uncomfortable at gay clubs...?



While I have never felt comfortable at any clubs, at least I feel safer at gay clubs. I'm too much of a granny to really go out and have wild nights now, but I've had enough bad experiences with really inappropriate situations at non-gay clubs that I will just not set foot in one again. It is definitely interesting how your perspective on what is entertaining and a good time changes as you get older though. 

While I was lucky enough to come out during the onset of the spectrum of online dating applications, funnily enough, I met my wife the old fashioned way. We were lab partners in college, and I ended up marrying the first woman I dated (yep I'm living up to the stereotype). 

What do you guys think about the evolving portrayal of LGBT individuals in the media/entertainment industry?? I'm seeing more characters and representation now that it is becoming more socially acceptable to be out, but I feel like a lot of it is one note or relegated to sidekick status. Do you think we'll ever get to a point where we get say a main character in a Disney movie (like a prince or princess) who identifies somewhere on the LGBT spectrum?


----------



## wnwardii

CampbellzSoup said:


> What exactly did you guys do before technology as readily accessible to find others...man that must have been so hard to find someone right?



Back when I was first coming out and going to bars in the late 80's and early 90's, you really didn't have many options.  

You could either list or respond to personal ads in weekly/local newspaper or magazines.  There were some "matching" services out there, similar to what match.com offers, but it wasn't computer based.  There were also the adult book/video stores as well.  The one that most people did was go to your local bar or nightclub.  Maybe there were other options, but these were the main ones that I recall.

The one thing about going to the bars or nightclubs is that it, for the most part, forced people to interact and be social.  In some cases, I will agree that there wasn't a lot of talking before you decided to hook up.  But at least you pretty much knew who you were hooking up with.  To be honest, I don't view hooking up at a bar/club much different than hooking up on gay.com (when it was at its prime) or with apps like Grindr or Scruff.  The primary difference is that at a bar/nightclub, for the most part, you get to actually see the person and physically interact with them (to some degree) versus just sending pics (which may not be real) and chatting online.


----------



## Irish_Mike

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is it weird that I feel super uncomfortable at gay clubs...?



Little late responding to this, but I don't believe it's weird at all.

My first time going to a gay club was on my college program a couple years ago. My friends wanted me to go to the Parliament House White Party with them, and since I'd never been to any before, I agreed without looking into it. I've never really felt comfortable since.


----------



## Jaspers

LadyD said:


> Do you think we'll ever get to a point where we get say a main character in a Disney movie (like a prince or princess) who identifies somewhere on the LGBT spectrum?


I'm keeping my hopes up and always waiting for this to happen! That's why I like to think that it will eventually happen too. Disney movies mean so much to me that a LGBT main character would be such a wonderful thing to see.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

mikelan6 said:


> What's the topic of this thread?  I'm lost.


This is *The Rainbow Lounge* - We don't have a topic!


----------



## D23AK

wnwardii said:


> Back when I was first coming out and going to bars in the late 80's and early 90's, you really didn't have many options.



There certainly were positives and negatives to meeting at the clubs but it some how seems easier that all of the online stuff now.  The internet didn't exist when I met my husband so shopping for dates online is just confusing for me.  lol


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Good morning chit chatters! 

D23AK - I hear ya! *LOL* 

It's 7:40-ish here in Sweden. I'm supposed to get going to work but since I still have coffee left in my mug, I thought I'd stop by here first. 

Hope you all had a great weekend peeps! 

Big fuzzy Disney Bear Hugs!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I have to get up super early today I HATE mornings...

Anyway I get married next year I'm gonna take his last name only because on my family side I'll be honest I'm not proud to have the last name I do...my mom and her brother are pretty much my only family members. 

However, his side makes me feel like a big huge family literally my big fat Italian wedding style lol.

I'm nervous but hey what can you do - just a new adventure you know!


----------



## Princesca

Howdy from Kentucky, y'all! How's everyone this gorgeous Monday morning?!

Me, I am sore in random spots I didn't know I had thanks to going back to yoga this weekend for the first time in a few months. THEN I went to the state fair and walked fifteen country miles. Gotta say though, fair food is the bomb. Pork chop sandwich, totchos (tater tots with nacho toppings OMG), warm cinnamon and sugar pecans, AND deep-fried chocolate pecan pie (we call it Derby Pie) drizzled in raspberry sauce and dusted with powdered sugar. Hoo-eeee... that'll make you slap yer grandma.

Anyway, I shared it all, so calories halved, and with all the walking... I feel like I didn't do TOO much damage.

Then my partner "made me" binge-watch the entire most recent season of RuPaul's Drag Race. Okay, I admit it... I'd never seen any of it before, and I can be a bit of a cultural snob sometimes when it comes to "reality" shows. I'm sure it's all staged, but I don't care... it was fabulous! All the sparklies... so pretttttyyyyyy...

So just sitting here sipping my detox tea and trying to ease into the work week. Don't tell anyone, but I'm planning on a sick day Wednesday at the community pool. I have worked too long now without some time away and I am seriously starting to get burned out.

Campbellz - congrats on your upcoming nuptials!


----------



## mikelan6

Buenos dias from Miami


----------



## Princesca

mikelan6 said:


> Buenos dias from Miami



I have only been to Miami once, but I loooooooooooved it. I think if I had to move to any big city in the US, that's where I'd pick.


----------



## Jaspers

Good afternoon people! It's already five o'clock here in Finland. Time sure went wast since I was at school until four o'clock.  At least tomorrow's school day is going to be easier.
I'm doing mostly fine today even though I apparently caught a slight fever too besides the cold.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The best feeling in the world btw is being in shape.

Since I primarily don't work the streets no more and have been in the office I.e. Everyday they celebrate everything...I've added some weight on but I said enoughs enough and got me and my other half to eat healthy with certain goal days.

Feels so good to be in shape - and especially since our community is so judgemental...


----------



## Princesca

CampbellzSoup said:


> The best feeling in the world btw is being in shape.
> 
> Since I primarily don't work the streets no more and have been in the office I.e. Everyday they celebrate everything...I've added some weight on but I said enoughs enough and got me and my other half to eat healthy with certain goal days.
> 
> Feels so good to be in shape - and especially since our community is so judgemental...



My experience is definitely that lesbians seem less judgmental, on the whole, about beauty/body image/fashion. (Stereotypically, of course.) But my partner and I are definitely trying to get in shape. I am a long way from my goal, but I have come up with a creative new tactic to increase my odds of sticking to a plan. I gave a friend of mine $50 that he is to donate to the (insert name of candidate here - I don't want to run afoul of board politics rules) campaign if I fail and go over my daily calorie allotment. So far, it has saved me from eating a bad thing on a few different days, so it appears to be working! But a friend of mine said, "Why should the rest of the world have to suffer just because you can't stick to a diet?!" LOL.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Hello! I'm a bisexual guy so I hope I'm welcome here. Figured I'd pop in and say hello.


----------



## Princesca

Cinemaxwell said:


> Hello! I'm a bisexual guy so I hope I'm welcome here. Figured I'd pop in and say hello.



Yep! You are! Welcome, that is. 

Sit down, have a cup of coffee (or Jack Daniels) and tell us about yourself!


----------



## LadyD

Princesca said:


> My experience is definitely that lesbians seem less judgmental, on the whole, about beauty/body image/fashion. (Stereotypically, of course.) But my partner and I are definitely trying to get in shape. I am a long way from my goal, but I have come up with a creative new tactic to increase my odds of sticking to a plan. I gave a friend of mine $50 that he is to donate to the (insert name of candidate here - I don't want to run afoul of board politics rules) campaign if I fail and go over my daily calorie allotment. So far, it has saved me from eating a bad thing on a few different days, so it appears to be working! But a friend of mine said, "Why should the rest of the world have to suffer just because you can't stick to a diet?!" LOL.



Staying in shape is so hard. So hard. Especially once you find a partner and the incentive to try to look good to attract someone goes out the window lol. I agree in general, lesbians tend to be less judgemental about appearance within the community as a whole, but they can be really rigid about the type of woman they go for individually. 

I've been struggling with a back injury for almost the last 5 years, and re-establishing an exercise routine has been really frustrating/discouraging for me since I have to go so much slower and be aware of my back so I don't re-injure it. For our latest trip to WDW, I made a bet with my wife I could lose 10 lbs in 3 months (that is about how long it takes for me to really get into a routine lol). If I won, we got to do an in park shoot during our trip, and if I didn't, we didn't have to spend the money 

Well, I didn't quite make the 10 lbs (got stuck around 7), but my wife was so proud of me for trying so hard, she said we could book the shoot anyway. Sometimes all you need is the right incentive I guess


----------



## Princesca

LadyD said:


> Staying in shape is so hard. So hard. Especially once you find a partner and the incentive to try to look good to attract someone goes out the window lol. I agree in general, lesbians tend to be less judgemental about appearance within the community as a whole, but they can be really rigid about the type of woman they go for individually.
> 
> I've been struggling with a back injury for almost the last 5 years, and re-establishing an exercise routine has been really frustrating/discouraging for me since I have to go so much slower and be aware of my back so I don't re-injure it.



Ick, so sorry to hear that - back injuries are the worst, because your back carries so much of the load of each movement. And like most injuries, once you do it, it's a lot easier to repeat the injury. I am having that issue with my Achilles tendon. Years ago I ran up the stairs and POP... excruciating pain. Took months to heal. But now I'm suffering it again, and I don't even know what I did to it to set it off. Just trying to be mindful of wearing good shoes and icing it and stuff. Yoga seems to be okay, as long as I take it easy and be mindful of not putting too much stress on it, but it's still a royal pain in the butt.

Well, ankle, anyway.

You're right, too. Less judgmental as a rule, but perhaps more rigid at least as it pertains to the butch/femme dynamic. But I guess people like what they like. Certainly, I think there is something to love about pretty much everyone once you get to know them, but there are usually things that catch your eye right off the bat. It's just a fine line between saying 'This is what I find attractive' and letting that keep you from meeting amazing people.


----------



## LadyD

Princesca said:


> Ick, so sorry to hear that - back injuries are the worst, because your back carries so much of the load of each movement. And like most injuries, once you do it, it's a lot easier to repeat the injury. I am having that issue with my Achilles tendon. Years ago I ran up the stairs and POP... excruciating pain. Took months to heal. But now I'm suffering it again, and I don't even know what I did to it to set it off. Just trying to be mindful of wearing good shoes and icing it and stuff. Yoga seems to be okay, as long as I take it easy and be mindful of not putting too much stress on it, but it's still a royal pain in the butt.
> 
> Well, ankle, anyway.
> 
> You're right, too. Less judgmental as a rule, but perhaps more rigid at least as it pertains to the butch/femme dynamic. But I guess people like what they like. Certainly, I think there is something to love about pretty much everyone once you get to know them, but there are usually things that catch your eye right off the bat. It's just a fine line between saying 'This is what I find attractive' and letting that keep you from meeting amazing people.




Yeah. I definitely have friends who won't even give someone a second glance if they are too butch/too femme, and it makes me sad because they're making such a snap judgement on a single interaction. 

That is probably the most frustrating thing about injuries. You think you've finally healed from them, and then way down the road (sometimes years) they come back to haunt you seemingly out of no where. I definitely wish I could visit my younger self and tell her to please take care of my body since I only get one ha.


----------



## manakin

Princesca said:


> My experience is definitely that lesbians seem less judgmental, on the whole, about beauty/body image/fashion. (Stereotypically, of course.) But my partner and I are definitely trying to get in shape. I am a long way from my goal, but I have come up with a creative new tactic to increase my odds of sticking to a plan. I gave a friend of mine $50 that he is to donate to the (insert name of candidate here - I don't want to run afoul of board politics rules) campaign if I fail and go over my daily calorie allotment. So far, it has saved me from eating a bad thing on a few different days, so it appears to be working! But a friend of mine said, "Why should the rest of the world have to suffer just because you can't stick to a diet?!" LOL.




I know what that mean unfortunately xD 
in the last years I worked a lot and my "sport life" died very poorly -.- and now I have some chilos that (probably) the gay world (especially the italian one) doesn't like very much 
But hey, eating is always a nice satisfaction 


By the way, here is 2 am and still I cannot sleep...and in like 5 hours I have to wake up


----------



## GaryDis

Back to how did we meet in the good old days, those of us who were lucky enough to live someplace with a thriving LGBTx community had social organizations beyond the bars. I met DH at an employee group, we participated in the outdoors group (hiking, cycling, etc.), and found LGBTx fandom in the SF community. 

But I was lucky that as a software engineer, I was able to find jobs in the progressive parts of the country.


----------



## Princesca

Last day of work before my spontaneous decision to play hooky on hump day... and wow, I dunno why, but I have completely been mailing it in the past couple of weeks. I think I'm just burned out at work. I have no desire to be here, no desire to work, no focus... it sucks. I'm getting behind on stuff, too, which is no good. I'm hoping if I take tomorrow to lounge by the pool it will recharge my batteries a little.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Princesca said:


> Yep! You are! Welcome, that is.
> 
> Sit down, have a cup of coffee (or Jack Daniels) and tell us about yourself!



Thanks! Let's see... I live in New York, work in real estate but my passion lies more in the arts. I went to film school and am a big fan of live theater. I am engaged to a wonderful lady who is accepting of me. I grew up in Florida so Disney World was always a big part of my life, but it wasn't really until 2007 or so when I re-discovered it as an adult and fell in love with it. 

I will definitely say that back in college when I was going to gay bars here and there that it was definitely hard to fit in. I'm not a fit guy and I'm more of a nerd so it was tough to often get overlooked. But as I've grown older I've become more comfortable in my skin and have met some like-minded people. Anyways...


----------



## Princesca

People always talk about how hard women have it, in terms of body image, and all the pressures of eating disorders, airbrushing, marketing tactics, but I think men have it just as rough. 

How are the wedding plans coming?


----------



## Princesca

WOO! I love seeing all the new people in this subforum! Welcome everyone.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I dunno I always "fit in" with the inner gays but I was also super duper fat in high school.  As such anyone who was formerly a fattie I think treats those with body images a bit more respectful.

Does anyone else wanna post their photos so we can have some ideas of our friends here?  Mine is obviously in my profile...as you can see I have bigger arms than Chip


----------



## manakin

I was trying to put here a more "Disney" photo of me, but today my computer is not collaborating with me


----------



## wnwardii

manakin said:


> I was trying to put here a more "Disney" photo of me



The most recent picture I have of me at Disney was back in 2000.  Also, that was with my now ex.  So those pictures won't be happening.  Will just have to wait until my trip in October to hopefully find a picture I like to use.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Princesca said:


> People always talk about how hard women have it, in terms of body image, and all the pressures of eating disorders, airbrushing, marketing tactics, but I think men have it just as rough.
> 
> How are the wedding plans coming?



They are coming slowly, but I think we are about to ramp up the action and make some decisions. Looking at about a year from now for the big day. Thanks for asking. 

And yes, from my experience, at least in the gay community, body image, perception, style, etc. can be hard to handle if you aren't picture perfect. Granted, there are different communities where it can be easier to fit in but you still have to be that very specific type and be accepted by that community. I was blatantly told a few times at various bars (keeping in mind this was a decade+ ago) to leave because I was too fat. This wasn't by the staff, of course, but by patrons who just wanted me out of the way. It does wonders for one's self esteem!


----------



## njchris

Cinemaxwell said:


> I was blatantly told a few times at various bars (keeping in mind this was a decade+ ago) to leave because I was too fat. This wasn't by the staff, of course, but by patrons who just wanted me out of the way. It does wonders for one's self esteem!


 Ouch! That's horrible!  That's one thing our community needs to improve on.  Supporting and accepting our differences.  Especially when we want the world to accept us.  It's hypocritical otherwise.


----------



## Sean91

Hi y'all! 
Back at work tommorow so here for my Disney dose to cheer myself up lol, how's everyone doing?!
Disney Pictures are a great idea! Take me a while to dig one out though!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

You're never too fat to hang out with me or socialize with me I take you as you are.

...as long as I can eat off your plate too because I'm indecisive it's all good!


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Here I am with Minnie Mouse. This was at Cape May Cafe this past June.


----------



## Sean91

Terrible picture of me but I just LOVE Minnie!


----------



## manakin

Back in 2014  beautifull memories


----------



## Sean91

manakin said:


> View attachment 189685 View attachment 189686
> Back in 2014  beautifull memories


Such cool pictures! I love Stitch!


----------



## manakin

Sean91 said:


> Such cool pictures! I love Stitch!


Yep, that Photo with stitch brings such good memories in my mind ^^ 

Thank you


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Cinemaxwell said:


> Hello! I'm a bisexual guy
> so I hope I'm welcome here. Figured I'd pop in and say hello.


Hi! 

Yay, that's awesome that you've found your way here!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Princesca said:


> WOO! I love seeing all the new people in this subforum! Welcome everyone.



I happily second to that! 

It's been a few busy days for me, so I haven't really had time to check in here as often as I would like to. 

But logging in this morning made me so happy! So glad to see that more and more members have found their way to *The Lounge!* 

This sure is going to be The Place To Be at the LGBT Section!


----------



## karen1987

Kia ora from New Zealand!

I'm Karen (29) and my DFi is Nikki (30). We're originally from the UK (Reading, Berkshire) (well, my DFI is Zimbabwean, but moved to the UK when she was 16) and we emigrated to NZ in May 2015 seeking an adventurous and different lifestyle filled with stunning scenery! We live in Rotorua, which is situated in the North Island and our town is particularly known for it's geothermal activity. We love it here, but we're a long way from any Disney parks!

I'm pleased to meet you all and join in the chit chat! Not quite sure where the topics have led, but I've picked up on a few over the previous pages...



Princesca said:


> Explain, in as many sentences as you care to use, why Disney is so important, or what Disney means, to you.



Disney is hugely important to me as it's a link to many happy memories with my Mum and Dad throughout my childhood. We used to visit almost every year for our annual summer holiday and have such a blast. We watched all the Disney films at home too (on video!) and were generally a family of Disney nuts! We've continued our love into my adulthood and I've now managed to get my DFi hooked too! She was adamant she'd not like the parks, but now she's just as passionate as me, which is great news!



CampbellzSoup said:


> Is it weird that I feel super uncomfortable at gay clubs...?



I used to go to gay bars/clubs when I first came out. It was the only way to meet people really, as the Internet and online LGBT groups were far and few between when I came out in 2005. I can't imagine going to one now though! It's just not my scene anymore I guess, although saying that, DFi and I are visiting LA in October and we're tempted to go to a bar in WeHo!

Anyway, happy to see where the Rainbow Lounge goes and chat with you all!


----------



## Princesca

Yay, loving all the pics! I want to post one of my partner and me, but I want to ask her first to make sure it's okay with her if I plaster her sexy face on the board. LOL. Or maybe I'll wait til we go in November and try to get a good Disney pic of us together.


----------



## Princesca

Also I know I'm super late to the party, but can I just say that I'm addicted to RuPaul's Drag Race? OMG. I started with season 8 and am working my way backwards - crazy, I know, but my partner has seen them all and that's how she wanted to do it, soooooooooooo... 

Can't stop watching.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

We have some cuties up in here!

Good morning everyone!  Again I am he worst morning person ever - I hate waking up early lol but I get settled quickly.

You know something I can't stand that would probably help me: Coffee - yuck!

I don't really like hot drinks outside of hot chocolate in general, but I think it's a blessing in disguise I don't like coffee the sugars and whatnot!

My favorite wake up morning drink is sugar free carb free red bull


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Princesca said:


> Also I know I'm super late to the party, but can I just say that I'm addicted to RuPaul's Drag Race? OMG. I started with season 8 and am working my way backwards - crazy, I know, but my partner has seen them all and that's how she wanted to do it, soooooooooooo...
> 
> Can't stop watching.




Werk it gurl! 

Oh no, she better don't... 

Can I get an Amen up in here? 

LMAO!


----------



## Princesca

Jonas_Swe said:


> Werk it gurl!
> 
> Oh no, she better don't...
> 
> Can I get an Amen up in here?
> 
> LMAO!



Heeeey kitty girllllllls!

I love RuPaul. 

I wanted to quote the infamous "Speaking of that, Miss Fame, how's your head?" but I figured that this thread should probably not go that direction.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Princesca said:


> Heeeey kitty girllllllls!
> 
> I love RuPaul.
> 
> I wanted to quote the infamous "Speaking of that, Miss Fame, how's your head?" but I figured that this thread should probably not go that direction.




Saschay you stay! 

Now, sissy that walk! 



OMG, what have I become? It's all Logo Tv's fault...


----------



## njchris

Does this count as a Disney pic?  At my desk at work. .


----------



## Jonas_Swe

njchris said:


> Does this count as a Disney pic?  At my desk at work. .



Hi there!


----------



## Princesca

Y'all are all so precious! <3


----------



## CampbellzSoup




----------



## njchris

Jonas_Swe said:


> Hi there!


 Howdy!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Coming home from work I hate Manhattan traffic hate it


----------



## LadyD

CampbellzSoup said:


> Coming home from work I hate Manhattan traffic hate it



Traffic is the WORST. Southern California traffic is awful too


----------



## WebmasterPete

Hello from Milan!!!

Been a busy few days, which is surprising since this part of the trip has been just me (first time doing that, btw and it's weird).  This is an incredible city.  Great shopping - and i mean 'buy another suitcase' great.  Im at the Park Hyatt which is without question the best hotel ive experienced to date.

Heading to Strecia today to start our AbD.  From the pictures I've seen it looks as though the hotel we're staying in is Liberace's summer home, but we'll see.  Updates and photos to follow!

Pete


----------



## Jonas_Swe

WebmasterPete said:


> Great shopping - and i mean 'buy another suitcase' great.




Ciao amico mio! 
That sounds like me on my first visit to WDW, and I _"magically"_ discovered the *Free Resort Delivery Service! *
Yeah, I bought 3 new BIG suitcases in order to haul everything back home, without any overweight on the flights.  

On the plus side is that now whenever I travel my bags are super easy to spot on the baggage belt... a huge black suitcase with a big Gold embroidered Cinderella Castle smack on the middle of it and it even says *Walt Disney World Resort *too, just in case someone doesn't get that right away. 




WebmasterPete said:


> Heading to Strecia today to start our AbD.  From the pictures I've seen it looks as though the hotel we're staying in is Liberace's summer home, but we'll see.  Updates and photos to follow!
> 
> Pete



Liberace's summer home... *LOL* 
Can't wait for the pics then! 

Italy is awesome and beautiful, so are the people and not to mention the food... OMG... The food Pete! The genuine "home made" style Italian cuisine with fresh produce and lots of care and love in the making. Beats any over seas _(or even northern European)_ Italian restaurant. 

Oh, and now we're in the same time zone too... How cool is that! 

Have a great time, looking forward to your pics and reviews!


----------



## Princesca

WebmasterPete said:


> Hello from Milan!!!
> 
> Been a busy few days, which is surprising since this part of the trip has been just me (first time doing that, btw and it's weird).  This is an incredible city.  Great shopping - and i mean 'buy another suitcase' great.  Im at the Park Hyatt which is without question the best hotel ive experienced to date.
> 
> Heading to Strecia today to start our AbD.  From the pictures I've seen it looks as though the hotel we're staying in is Liberace's summer home, but we'll see.  Updates and photos to follow!
> 
> Pete



Yay, thanks for checking in, Pete! It's great to hear from you. I'm glad you liked Milan - I didn't, when I toured Italy, but I am not a big city kinda girl. I like the wide open spaces. Traveling by yourself can be weird, but there are so many amazing quiet moments to be had it Italy... lingering over cappuccino, people watching, strolling old streets and taking it all in. Can't wait to see all the pics!

I cried like a baby when I left Italy. I would -love- to go back.


----------



## Princesca

Jonas_Swe said:


> and not to mention the food... OMG... The food Pete! The genuine "home made" style Italian cuisine with fresh produce and lots of care and love in the making. Beats any over seas _(or even northern European)_ Italian restaurant.



You aren't just whistlin' Dixie. I haaaaaaated raw tomatoes until I visited Italy. And then, for the first time, I tasted tomato perfection, and I have eaten them ever since.

The only things I didn't like in Italy were whole baby octopus on the antipasto platter  and roasted fennel bulb. I vaguely remember my best meal being at an agritourism place near Florence, I think? Called Ristorante Tre Pini? (I probably butchered the spelling.) I think I drank my body weight in Chianti, and no hangover. Of course, I was much younger then, and probably if I tried that now I would be asleep with my face in the second course. But ah, Italian wine...


----------



## CampbellzSoup

@WebmasterPete thanks for checking in I'm sure we're all just glad you're ok!

Pete please share your photos I would love to see the adventures you go on outside of the Disney parks.  I know you've been honing your photography skills as well so share those beautiful shots.

Even though I know in your favorite Italian guy ...please take some photos of the Italian men for pure research of course.

Good morning everyone - I do something so annoying I set my alarm Clark at 6:40am so I can press the snooze button like 5 times again I hate mornings!  This annoys my other half to no end...although he snores like a grizzly bear so we're even


----------



## njchris

Hahaha! I do that with my snooze alarm!  Except today I had to get up early and bring my car to get the coolant reservoir replaced.  The old one had a crack in it.  Not in a horrible spot, but if I ignored it, my luck would have made it crack more. 

@WebmasterPete - I would love to go to Italy since half of me is Italian.  Hope you have a great time.  Say hi to Liberace's ghost.


----------



## manakin

Princesca said:


> Yay, thanks for checking in, Pete! It's great to hear from you. I'm glad you liked Milan - I didn't, when I toured Italy, but I am not a big city kinda girl.



don't worry, I work in Milan and I don't like that city too, people are really not so nice like in all Italy (but probably it's just me, who knows...)

I think it's really hard to find in Italy a place where you don't eat well  So much good food...

@WebmasterPete I'm happy you're having a good time in Italy!  I had to run away from the city because was terribly hot in the last days, but glad you're enjoining your trip 

now I'm just waiting, in one week I'll be ready to leave for DW


----------



## Jonas_Swe

*Happy Friday in The Rainbow Lounge! *

There's a really nice and warm summer's evening here in Stockholm tonight. 

The Pepsi Max is cold, ice cubes and lime are ready to go in. And then I shall just sit back and relax all evening._ (Pepsi Max)_ - - - - >


----------



## Cinemaxwell

WebmasterPete said:


> Hello from Milan!!!
> 
> Been a busy few days, which is surprising since this part of the trip has been just me (first time doing that, btw and it's weird).  This is an incredible city.  Great shopping - and i mean 'buy another suitcase' great.  Im at the Park Hyatt which is without question the best hotel ive experienced to date.
> 
> Heading to Strecia today to start our AbD.  From the pictures I've seen it looks as though the hotel we're staying in is Liberace's summer home, but we'll see.  Updates and photos to follow!
> 
> Pete



Have a wonderful trip, Pete! Milan is indeed fabulous. Enjoy the adventure. Great to see you pop in on the Universal show yesterday.


----------



## njchris

I'll be visiting Italy in November.......................................................in Epcot.


----------



## wnwardii

Jonas_Swe said:


> There's a really nice and warm summer's evening here in Stockholm tonight



Not quite how I remember Stokholm, when I was there last summer.  Was there for midsommar and it was rainy and chilly.  It was not until my last full day there that the sun finally came out and it warmed up.  Even though it rained, I really enjoyed visiting Stockholm.  Would go back to the Vasa Museum and the Abba Museum anytime!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The weekend is here everyone!

However I feel like sometimes the weekend is more work...

Let's see...

Study for my sergeants test
Get the dog groomed 
Help my parents in law pack to move to Florida
Go to the gym 
Clean and maintainence the pool 
Do the laundry 
Meet up with friends coming in from Canada...


----------



## manakin

I runned away from the city to spent a chilly week end on the mountains in north Italy right now 

Hope you all will have a great Week end ^^


----------



## WebmasterPete

Finally getting a chance to go thru some pics.  This is from the Park Hyatt in Milan.  The room is the Terrace Suite and the pictures don't do it justice!!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

WebmasterPete said:


> Finally getting a chance to go thru some pics.  This is from the Park Hyatt in Milan.  The room is the Terrace Suite and the pictures don't do it justice!!
> 
> View attachment 190194
> View attachment 190195
> View attachment 190196
> 
> 
> View attachment 190189
> View attachment 190190
> 
> View attachment 190191
> View attachment 190192



Thanks for sharing @WebmasterPete those are great pics! 

The place looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LadyD

WebmasterPete said:


> Finally getting a chance to go thru some pics.  This is from the Park Hyatt in Milan.  The room is the Terrace Suite and the pictures don't do it justice!!
> 
> View attachment 190194
> View attachment 190195
> View attachment 190196
> 
> 
> View attachment 190189
> View attachment 190190
> 
> View attachment 190191
> View attachment 190192





Wow!!! That is one nice hotel stay!!


----------



## Jaspers

WebmasterPete said:


> Finally getting a chance to go thru some pics.  This is from the Park Hyatt in Milan.  The room is the Terrace Suite and the pictures don't do it justice!!


Those pictures are amazing! What an charming hotel, I'd love to visit it some time. Even the hallways look super cozy.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

@WebmasterPete I think you know by now how much I love you - however I am so envious of you right now!  My god have a blast you deserve it!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I wanna see the Leaning Tower - and the streets of water


----------



## Princesca

Pete, I think it would be really good for the growing community of LGBT folks here on the board if we had a convention at that hotel.

Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor now.

WHERE ARE THE FOOD PICS, DAMNIT!? I mean, c'mon.


----------



## Princesca

PS I'm nowhere near fashionable enough to even enter that lobby.

Happy Monday, everyone! It's one day closer to Friday. YAY!


----------



## wnwardii

Princesca said:


> Happy Monday, everyone! It's one day closer to Friday. YAY!



It is also one day closer to vacation at Walt Disney World and Universal Orlando!!!!


----------



## Cinemaxwell

wnwardii said:


> It is also one day closer to vacation at Walt Disney World and Universal Orlando!!!!



Yay! My trip is 13 days away... not that I'm counting, or anything.


----------



## manakin

-7 for me! 

I started my Disney films week marathon this evening, just for getting prepared to my trip  Pinocchio and Big hero 6 as a start, I'm getting so excited 

(damn BH6 make me cry so much every time I see it )


----------



## L&Lfan

Is anyone watching Ru Paul's All Stars season 2? So many great queens it's hard to pick a favorite. I've been a Tatianna fan since season 2 so I'm glad she started off strong. Coco deserved to go, imo and Phi Phi is still abhorrent!


----------



## Princesca

I have only seen the first ep. That said...

KATYA FOREVERRRRR

Also, am I the only one who didn't care for Bob the Drag Queen? I mean, to me she didn't embody drag. She would have been fantastic on MadTV or SNL... but... eh.


----------



## njchris

Bob wasn't my favorite, but how could they have given it to Kim Chi? He was afraid to come out to his family with his life and drag.  Hard to justify having someone hiding be the face of Drag.

All Stars is fun so far. They have a good group, I think.


----------



## Princesca

I agree about Kim Chi. She was an amazing costume and makeup artist, but I never saw her as an actual performer really. I was rooting for Naomi.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ladies and gentlemen sometimes it's better to be single no stress no in laws do what you want!

#paininthebootyotherhalf


----------



## Princesca

Wuh-oh...


----------



## wnwardii

CampbellzSoup said:


> Ladies and gentlemen sometimes it's better to be single no stress no in laws do what you want!



The grass is not always greener on the other side.   Yes, I can do what I want, when I want, but then I do them alone and can't share them with someone special.  It makes for some lonely times on the weekends when your friends all have plans.   *Pity party of 1*


----------



## L&Lfan

I had a soft spot for Chi Chi deVayne but of the top 3, I thought Bob deserved it the most although I liked all three.
I like Ginger Minj, Alaska and of course Alyssa Edwards. Never been a big fan of Roxxxy. I like Adore but what's up with her face this time around?


This week (9/1) we get a supersized Snatch Game with 9 queens! I wonder if they can choose the person they played before?


----------



## L&Lfan

Does anyone plan to watch Finding Prince Charming on LOGO? The premiere is on 9/8 after All Stars.


----------



## wnwardii

L&Lfan said:


> I like Adore but what's up with her face this time around?



I was thinking the same thing.  It's as if she has had an allergic reaction to something.  

The touring RuPaul's Drag Race Battle of the Season's was here back in May.  Up until that point I actually sort of liked Adore.  But after seeing her perform live, I just didn't really care for her.  I will say she was consistent on her wardrobe between the tour and what was on episode 1 of All Stars.  I thought she should have gone home though and not the other one (not doing spoiler).  Maybe it was the editing, but I just didn't get the sense that she really cared to be there.  IMHO, it didn't look like she really even tried with her outfit.  But then again, that is her style/look that she uses when performing.


----------



## Princesca

I think what I like most about Adore is that she's a total hot mess.

Should we start a separate thread for RPDR? It seems to be a popular topic. LOL.

BTW - I have been all over Google looking up definitions for things. Like... I'm just now watching the regular seasons, but I'm watching them backwards, so I'm on 6 now I think. Why am I watching them that way? Who knows. It was my partner's idea, and she reads mags back to front, so I guess this makes sense. I think it's a long history of reading manga. Anyway... in this season, I was like, "WTH does "fish" mean???"


----------



## L&Lfan

"Fishy" or "serving fish"  means a queen who looks extremely feminine or who resembles a biological woman.


----------



## Princesca

Yeah, I got it NOW... but suffice to say there are some shady and random Google searches on  my phone now. LOL.


----------



## njchris

wnwardii said:


> The grass is not always greener on the other side.   Yes, I can do what I want, when I want, but then I do them alone and can't share them with someone special.  It makes for some lonely times on the weekends when your friends all have plans.   *Pity party of 1*


  I'll join that party!! Been feeling lonely lately.


----------



## Princesca

njchris said:


> I'll join that party!! Been feeling lonely lately.



Awww... you're never alone! We're all here!


----------



## njchris

Princesca said:


> Awww... you're never alone! We're all here!


Awww thanks!


----------



## Princesca

njchris said:


> Awww thanks!



And I didn't mean in that creeper-watching-you-even-in-the-shower way either!

(Though after reading the 'Who would you date' thread, I can only speak for myself and definitely have my suspicions... ROFL.)


----------



## njchris

Princesca said:


> And I didn't mean in that creeper-watching-you-even-in-the-shower way either!
> 
> (Though after reading the 'Who would you date' thread, I can only speak for myself and definitely have my suspicions... ROFL.)


Speaking of.. I was just browsing profiles on Plenty of Fish today.. every one I looked at the person has crazy eyes.  I'm doomed!


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Any musical theater fans? I'm taking my Mom to see Hamilton tonight. Not my first time seeing it, but I'm excited to see the new cast.


----------



## manakin

I Just came to say hi  bed time here in Italy (but as always I can't fall asleep -.-)


----------



## L&Lfan

Cinemaxwell said:


> Any musical theater fans? I'm taking my Mom to see Hamilton tonight. Not my first time seeing it, but I'm excited to see the new cast.


I adore musical theater but I've yet to warm up to Hamilton. I'm more old school. In fact, tomorrow a group of us are gonna see The King and I 60th Anniversary on the big screen.


----------



## D23AK

L&Lfan said:


> Does anyone plan to watch Finding Prince Charming on LOGO? The premiere is on 9/8 after All Stars.



I'm going to watch.  I'm guardedly optimistic.  The guy looking for his Prince Charming seems sort of like a douche from what I've seen in the promos.  I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## D23AK

Cinemaxwell said:


> Any musical theater fans? I'm taking my Mom to see Hamilton tonight. Not my first time seeing it, but I'm excited to see the new cast.



Big fan of musical theatre - most parties at my house end up around the piano singing show tunes and Disney songs   Haven't yet been abel to see Hamilton but plan to on my next NYC trip in a few months.  It's like a night at Marie's Crisis


----------



## Matt79

Cinemaxwell said:


> Any musical theater fans? I'm taking my Mom to see Hamilton tonight. Not my first time seeing it, but I'm excited to see the new cast.



Me and my other half are both fans of musicals, got to see Sunset Boulevard earlier in the year, and we've got tickets for Rocky Horror in a couple of weeks. Can't wait. Although not a musical we did try and get tickets for the new Harry Potter play but after being in an online queue for 12 hours when it finally came to our turn there were no decent tickets left


----------



## fireplay81

Cinemaxwell said:


> Any musical theater fans? I'm taking my Mom to see Hamilton tonight. Not my first time seeing it, but I'm excited to see the new cast.


My husband and I had the opportunity to see Hunchback last week. We both really enjoyed it. The actor playing Quasimodo was deaf so it was a pretty unique performance.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Good Disney Day! 

This week so far... Let me tell ya! 
Or maybe not... He he... Let's just say that I totally can tell that the crazy, lazy days of summer are sure gone! 

But I am still here and it makes me so very happy to see that *The Rainbow Lounge *is still active and growing with all you great peeps!   



Time to head off to work soon, but I will be sure to check in here again during the day. 

Have a Magical Morning!


----------



## Princesca

njchris said:


> Speaking of.. I was just browsing profiles on Plenty of Fish today.. every one I looked at the person has crazy eyes.  I'm doomed!


----------



## Princesca

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG

I am so sick. 

There is this upper respiratory thing going around here. I thought I had escaped it, even though my partner had gotten it. So I nursed her through the worst days, and I thought I'd dodged the bullet, but nooooope. So now I'm achy, mildly feverish, have a sore throat, and best of all, laryngitis, which was a barrel of monkeys at McDonalds this morning.

Me (raspy/second puberty): "Can I please get an iced coffee, black?"
McD's Worker: "Repeat that?"
Me (raspy/second puberty): "Can I please get an iced coffee, black?"
McD's Worker: "Sorry, one more time..."
Me (trying unsuccessfully to shout): "CAN I PLEASE GET AN ICED COFFEE WITH NO CREAM OR SUGAR?"
McD's Worker: "Oh! You mean plain?"
Me:


----------



## Cinemaxwell

D23AK said:


> Big fan of musical theatre - most parties at my house end up around the piano singing show tunes and Disney songs   Haven't yet been abel to see Hamilton but plan to on my next NYC trip in a few months.  It's like a night at Marie's Crisis



Marie's Crisis is always a fun time!


----------



## njchris

Princesca said:


> Me (raspy/second puberty): "Can I please get an iced coffee, black?"
> McD's Worker: "Repeat that?"
> Me (raspy/second puberty): "Can I please get an iced coffee, black?"
> McD's Worker: "Sorry, one more time..."
> Me (trying unsuccessfully to shout): "CAN I PLEASE GET AN ICED COFFEE WITH NO CREAM OR SUGAR?"
> McD's Worker: "Oh! You mean plain?"
> Me:


 Either they were less than intelligent to understand that black coffee means nothing added, or they thought you were being racist!


----------



## Princesca

njchris said:


> Either they were less than intelligent to understand that black coffee means nothing added, or they thought you were being racist!





We need a facepalm emoticon.


----------



## rosysubmarine

First time popping in here! Little nervous so I figured I'd post in here. Hello, folks!


----------



## Princesca

rosysubmarine said:


> First time popping in here! Little nervous so I figured I'd post in here. Hello, folks!



Don't be nervous, we don't bite! Mostly. Welcome to the nuthouse!


----------



## rosysubmarine

Princesca said:


> Don't be nervous, we don't bite! Mostly. Welcome to the nuthouse!


Aw, thank you! I absolutely love your icon.

Don't know why, but the post title made me think of the old Rainbow Tunnel in EPCOT Center. Made me wish I had been able to go to the second floor of the Imagination Pavilion when I was a liiiiittle older than five.


----------



## Princesca

rosysubmarine said:


> Aw, thank you! I absolutely love your icon.
> 
> Don't know why, but the post title made me think of the old Rainbow Tunnel in EPCOT Center. Made me wish I had been able to go to the second floor of the Imagination Pavilion when I was a liiiiittle older than five.



Thank you - I thought it exemplified how I feel most days at work 

I don't even remember that tunnel. When did it go away? I think I first went to WDW in about 1981, when I was six.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Princesca said:


> Thank you - I thought it exemplified how I feel most days at work
> 
> I don't even remember that tunnel. When did it go away? I think I first went to WDW in about 1981, when I was six.


 The second floor of the Pavilion was closed in 1999. Technically it's still up there, hidden behind the wall of a lounge.


----------



## Princesca

Ooooooooooooh it's so pretty... 

I do believe I remember that now that you posted a pic. I don't think I appreciated it adequately before, however!


----------



## njchris

I miss World of Motion, Horizons and the Spaceship Earth before this one.  I don't want to see my face with a giant hole in it anymore!! It's freaky!


----------



## Princesca

I miss If You Had Wings... that's the most magical thing I remember about Disney as a kid. I really felt like I was flying, and the whole world was at my feet.


----------



## rosysubmarine

You know, I haven't even seen a video of "If You Have Wings"! I know what I'm looking up when I get home.

I miss Horizons so much, though. Someday I'll be able to live under the sea... maybe...


----------



## Princesca

I loved Horizons too. I wish Disney would step it up a notch and delve some into real space exploration attractions. I mean, imagine the cool ideas... simulated landings on different planets... delving into interstellar travel...


----------



## Jonas_Swe

rosysubmarine said:


> First time popping in here! Little nervous so I figured I'd post in here. Hello, folks!



Hi there! 



I'm sure you're going to love it here!


----------



## Cinemaxwell

rosysubmarine said:


> First time popping in here! Little nervous so I figured I'd post in here. Hello, folks!



Hey there! Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Matt79 said:


> Me and my other half are both fans of musicals, got to see Sunset Boulevard earlier in the year, and we've got tickets for Rocky Horror in a couple of weeks. Can't wait. Although not a musical we did try and get tickets for the new Harry Potter play but after being in an online queue for 12 hours when it finally came to our turn there were no decent tickets left



Yeah, I was in the online queue for Cursed Child as well and it proved to be a waste of time. I am hoping that the show comes to Broadway in 2017 so I can see it closer to home.

And I bet you are quivering in antici....pation for Rocky Horror. Sounds fun!


----------



## njchris

rosysubmarine said:


> I miss Horizons so much, though. Someday I'll be able to live under the sea... maybe...


 The thing about some of those older rides that are now gone is that they sparked my imagination.  While I love Test Track, it does none of this.  It's pure flash.

Same for the previous spaceship earth.  I feel like they dumbed it down and it's lost it's imagination.  I will always go on it as it's relaxing and I absolutely LOVE the wood burning smell after Rome.  The ride stopped there once for about a minute.  I was in heaven.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Horizons definitely inspired wonder in a way Test Track doesn't-- even though I love Test Track and I can't wait to do it next trip... I'd rather do Horizons.

I am really lame, I always smell BBQ when I get to Rome. Pork BBQ Ribs, to be exact. 

EDIT: Oh my gosh, thank you all for the kind welcomes!!


----------



## D23AK

rosysubmarine said:


> First time popping in here! Little nervous so I figured I'd post in here. Hello, folks!



Glad you popped in.  Welcome


----------



## Jonas_Swe

wnwardii said:


> Not quite how I remember Stokholm, when I was there last summer.  Was there for midsommar and it was rainy and chilly.  It was not until my last full day there that the sun finally came out and it warmed up.  Even though it rained, I really enjoyed visiting Stockholm.  Would go back to the Vasa Museum and the Abba Museum anytime!



Hi! 

I am sorry for the crazy late reply... 

Well, in all honesty Midsummer in Sweden is a tricky one. And more often than not we discover that the steady warm temps haven't really gotten hold yet. 

There have been noted that we've more than once have had the same temperature on Midsummer's Day as in the beginning of December _(on a mild winter)_ but still... that's like in the low 50's. In June! 

When coming back aim for July/August, and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## wnwardii

Jonas_Swe said:


> When coming back aim for July/August, and you won't be disappointed



One of my friends that I went with last year went back this summer with his parents.  They did go in July, after Pride though.  He said the weather was much better this time than compared to last year.

I actually want to make plans to come over during winter so I can go north to see the Northern Lights.  But then again, I do like the cold weather and snow.  But given my newly revitalized obsession with Disney, I have a feeling most of my trips over the next couple of years may be heading to Florida or to the West Coast.  If I could swing Disneyland Paris, I may consider that as well.


----------



## Arodri17

CampbellzSoup said:


> I have to get up super early today I HATE mornings...
> 
> Anyway I get married next year I'm gonna take his last name only because on my family side I'll be honest I'm not proud to have the last name I do...my mom and her brother are pretty much my only family members.
> 
> However, his side makes me feel like a big huge family literally my big fat Italian wedding style lol.
> 
> I'm nervous but hey what can you do - just a new adventure you know!


Congratulations!  Planning a wedding can be stressful, but I'm sure you now that already.  Are you both planning the wedding or just one?  My husband and I got married last year and we both planned it together.  Nothing tests a relationship more than 1) building IKEA furniture together, and 2) planning a wedding together. lol


----------



## Princesca

Arodri17 said:


> Congratulations!  Planning a wedding can be stressful, but I'm sure you now that already.  Are you both planning the wedding or just one?  My husband and I got married last year and we both planned it together.  Nothing tests a relationship more than 1) building IKEA furniture together, and 2) planning a wedding together. lol



So true - I should plan a big IKEA project with anyone I would consider marrying.


----------



## Princesca

Good morning everyone!

I am back to feeling chipper-er today, after a visit to the doctor. She prescribed me antibiotics (which I really think I don't need and that they aren't going to help but I'm trying to follow dr's orders) and tessalon perles (which are AWESOME) for my cough. Apparently I have bronchitis. Whee.


----------



## D23AK

Princesca said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I am back to feeling chipper-er today, after a visit to the doctor.



Glad you're on the mend but sorry to hear about the bronchitis  

Was just reading through some old threads (haven't just gotten active here in the last week or so) and saw that you're in Kentucky.  I'm in Louisville - hi neighbor!


----------



## rosysubmarine

Princesca said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I am back to feeling chipper-er today, after a visit to the doctor. She prescribed me antibiotics (which I really think I don't need and that they aren't going to help but I'm trying to follow dr's orders) and tessalon perles (which are AWESOME) for my cough. Apparently I have bronchitis. Whee.


Bronchitis is the worst! I'll never forget I had it once at summer camp as a kid (undiagnosed until afterwards) and they still made me go hiking. My top recommendation? DON'T GO HIKING. Get lots of rest, and don't be afraid to ask for an inhaler if you need it!


----------



## Princesca

D23AK said:


> Glad you're on the mend but sorry to hear about the bronchitis
> 
> Was just reading through some old threads (haven't just gotten active here in the last week or so) and saw that you're in Kentucky.  I'm in Louisville - hi neighbor!



Howdy! Sent you a private message


----------



## Princesca

rosysubmarine said:


> Bronchitis is the worst! I'll never forget I had it once at summer camp as a kid (undiagnosed until afterwards) and they still made me go hiking. My top recommendation? DON'T GO HIKING. Get lots of rest, and don't be afraid to ask for an inhaler if you need it!



Yeah, it sucks to be breathing and hear that little crackly noise. The nurse practitioner told me to be sure and keep cool, because if I got hot, I'd cough. I wanted to be like "But how can I help being hot?" (*rimshot* Thank you! Try the veal, tip your servers...)

So I think much physical exertion is going to be off the table for now. Which is probably for the best, because how sturdy are tables anyway?

What I have learned about respiratory illness is go to the doctor early. It's so much better if you don't give those viruses a chance to really settle in your lungs.


----------



## njchris

Happy Friday!


----------



## njchris

Oh, When I'm in Disneyworld this trip (11/12-11/26), it will be my birthday on 11/24 (and Thanksgiving, but that's secondary!).

I tried to get a rez at Liberty Tree Tavern, but it was booked.  So I made a rez at the Mexican place inside the Mexico Pavillian (La Hacienda?). I'm bad at resturaunt names!  I will be getting a birthday pin thingy that day!

Would having my travel agent put that it's my birthday make any difference at the hotel? (staying at the Garden Wing of the contemporary).  Wishful thinking that they'd upgrade me to a tower room facing the MK.


----------



## L&Lfan

Inside the showcase is the San Angel Inn. La Hacienda is on the lagoon front and shares the building with La Cantina. Don't worry, it IS confusing.


----------



## njchris

L&Lfan said:


> Inside the showcase is the San Angel Inn. La Hacienda is on the lagoon front and shares the building with La Cantina. Don't worry, it IS confusing.


I should really know this.  I've only been going every year for 20 years.


----------



## Alfredo68

njchris said:


> The thing about some of those older rides that are now gone is that they sparked my imagination.  While I love Test Track, it does none of this.  It's pure flash.
> 
> Same for the previous spaceship earth.  I feel like they dumbed it down and it's lost it's imagination.  I will always go on it as it's relaxing and I absolutely LOVE the wood burning smell after Rome.  The ride stopped there once for about a minute.  I was in heaven.


I LOVE the smell of burning Rome too!  I also loved the earlier version of Spaceship Earth (I still hear the song _Tomorrow's Child_ in my head). I also miss the original Universe of Energy, with the songs written by Kasha and Moline.  When it became Ellen's, I was not impressed. I still am not.  The original Canada song was amazing, even though the French in it was horrible (and makes my partner, who is French Canadian, cringe). The newer version is good, but not the same feel...though the French is now good.


----------



## Alfredo68

njchris said:


> Oh, When I'm in Disneyworld this trip (11/12-11/26), it will be my birthday on 11/24 (and Thanksgiving, but that's secondary!).
> 
> I tried to get a rez at Liberty Tree Tavern, but it was booked.  So I made a rez at the Mexican place inside the Mexico Pavillian (La Hacienda?). I'm bad at resturaunt names!  I will be getting a birthday pin thingy that day!
> 
> Would having my travel agent put that it's my birthday make any difference at the hotel? (staying at the Garden Wing of the contemporary).  Wishful thinking that they'd upgrade me to a tower room facing the MK.


I soooo wish I could spend my birthday at WDW!  I did once, but it is on March 9 and falls right at the height of Spring Break and the crowds were awful, so I am not doing that again.  You're staying at the Contemporary?! I am jealous...want company? LOL


----------



## rosysubmarine

Alfredo68 said:


> I LOVE the smell of burning Rome too!  I also loved the earlier version of Spaceship Earth (I still hear the song _Tomorrow's Child_ in my head). I also miss the original Universe of Energy, with the songs written by Kasha and Moline.  When it became Ellen's, I was not impressed. I still am not.  The original Canada song was amazing, even though the French in it was horrible (and makes my partner, who is French Canadian, cringe). The newer version is good, but not the same feel...though the French is now good.


_Feel the flow, here we go! Through the Universe of Energy! _

Classic EPCOT Center music songs were the beeeeest!


----------



## Alfredo68

rosysubmarine said:


> _Feel the flow, here we go! Through the Universe of Energy! _
> 
> Classic EPCOT Center music songs were the beeeeest!


Yes!!!!  I have a CD with those songs on it and play them often.  They still give me goosebumps. I was in touch with Bob Moline's son Justin for a while (Moline wrote the two Universe of Energy "Energy, You Make the World Go Round" song as well as the Canada one) and always expressed to him how his father's music really made EPCOT for millions of us such a beautiful experience. Moline also wrote the original 'Listen to the Land' song and 'Golden dream' from the American Experience.  Such a talented artist.  In the "Canada, You're A Lifetime Journey" song, when it says _"10,000 dawns and sunsets I could see and still not know you well"_ I fall in one with my partner (he's Canadian) all over again and see Canada through his eyes. When he heard this song for the first time, he cried.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Alfredo68 said:


> Yes!!!!  I have a CD with those songs on it and play them often.  They still give me goosebumps. I was in touch with Bob Moline's son Justin for a while (Moline wrote the two Universe of Energy "Energy, You Make the World Go Round" song as well as the Canada one) and always expressed to him how his father's music really made EPCOT for millions of us such a beautiful experience. Moline also wrote the original 'Listen to the Land' song and 'Golden dream' from the American Experience.  Such a talented artist.  In the "Canada, You're A Lifetime Journey" song, when it says _"10,000 dawns and sunsets I could see and still not know you well"_ I fall in one with my partner (he's Canadian) all over again and see Canada through his eyes. When he heard this song for the first time, he cried.


Oh my gosh, the story of your partner and the Canada song is so sweet!! Sorry that the French was disappointing to him, though. I don't know French so I was just happily standing there like "wow this song is nice."

Oh my gosh, though, "Golden Dream"? I get that song stuck in my head so often and it makes me very weepy! Funny story, my mom was so impressed that I knew a few lines from the JFK Inaugural Speech as a kid... I didn't have the heart to tell her that it was because of "Golden Dream"! It's really cool you were able to have that connection with the creators.


----------



## njchris

Alfredo68 said:


> I soooo wish I could spend my birthday at WDW!  I did once, but it is on March 9 and falls right at the height of Spring Break and the crowds were awful, so I am not doing that again.  You're staying at the Contemporary?! I am jealous...want company? LOL


Half of the trip will be at All Stars Sports.. the 2nd half at the Contemporary - Garden Wing.     Company is good! I could always use a friend that likes to go to Disney like I do.


----------



## njchris

rosysubmarine said:


> _Feel the flow, here we go! Through the Universe of Energy! _
> 
> Classic EPCOT Center music songs were the beeeeest!


I like the new one too.  Love the line "A big old _*human*_-_*munching*_, bone-_*crunching*_, _*Ellen*_-lunching _*shark*_."


----------



## Alfredo68

rosysubmarine said:


> Oh my gosh, the story of your partner and the Canada song is so sweet!! Sorry that the French was disappointing to him, though. I don't know French so I was just happily standing there like "wow this song is nice."
> 
> Oh my gosh, though, "Golden Dream"? I get that song stuck in my head so often and it makes me very weepy! Funny story, my mom was so impressed that I knew a few lines from the JFK Inaugural Speech as a kid... I didn't have the heart to tell her that it was because of "Golden Dream"! It's really cool you were able to have that connection with the creators.


I have always loved the song and always moves me deeply, especially when coupled with the imagery of the Canada Pavilion film.  A while back, when I played the original song for him, I was so excited.  He loved the song, but said the French was unintelligible (and he is native Québécois fluent in both French/English). I know some French, so I knew it was not sung 100%, but I never knew just how bad. Also, he said some of the French he could figure was literal translation from English and a bit contrived in French.  Being a Spanish and Italian speaker myself, I know how literal translation does not always work.  This was disappointing for me because I have always felt the song to be very powerful.  However, when we were at EPCOT in 2011 (his first time at WDW...and his last), the song had been redone and he was astounded.  Supposedly, it was well know among French Canadians how bad the french was on this song and there was obvious reason to fix it.  Recently, to honor his heritage I created a video for him of Canada -- video editing is part of my work -- to the song (edited down to only the sung part).  He doesn't know it yet, and I will spring it on him on his birthday in January 

_Golden Dream_ is another amazing song. Bob Moline had a knack for composing powerful commercial jingles and songs like these.  Sadly, he passed away, but his son Justin is restoring a lot of his work to release at some point.  Needless to say, the Disney songs won't be there because...well...Disney owns them.  I miss hearing those songs at EPCOT.


----------



## Alfredo68

njchris said:


> Half of the trip will be at All Stars Sports.. the 2nd half at the Contemporary - Garden Wing.     Company is good! I could always use a friend that likes to go to Disney like I do.


Now, if our birthdays didn't happen half a year apart, we'd be in business! LOL


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Is my mistress @WebmasterPete back yet?


----------



## Princesca

Happy Tuesday everyone! Sorry I have been absent this weekend... my partner's sister was in town, so we were out and about a lot, and I am still battling this cold. Fortunately, it seems to have moved out of my chest, and my lungs aren't snap, crackle, and popping anymore. Now I just have that annoying tickle cough that never seems to quite go away. I have offered to sleep in the living room or the guest room, but she won't hear of it. I kinda worry she's losing sleep because of my coughing spells, but she says she's fine, sooooooooooo...

Next week I have to reserve my FP+ for our November trip. That means this week I have to fully commit to my touring plan and get settled on those FP+ I need.

So excited!


----------



## rosysubmarine

I'm glad you're feeling better, but ugggghhh I hate that tickle cough so much. 

Ah, FP+s. Wish you the best of luck with those.  This will be my first trip with them, I hope it's not as nail-biting as it seems.

It's my first day back at work and I'm so ready for this week to be over.


----------



## Alfredo68

Princesca said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone! Sorry I have been absent this weekend... my partner's sister was in town, so we were out and about a lot, and I am still battling this cold. Fortunately, it seems to have moved out of my chest, and my lungs aren't snap, crackle, and popping anymore. Now I just have that annoying tickle cough that never seems to quite go away. I have offered to sleep in the living room or the guest room, but she won't hear of it. I kinda worry she's losing sleep because of my coughing spells, but she says she's fine, sooooooooooo...
> 
> Next week I have to reserve my FP+ for our November trip. That means this week I have to fully commit to my touring plan and get settled on those FP+ I need.
> 
> So excited!


So good that you're feeling better!  This year has been bad for so many people, including me.  Down here (Atlanta) we've had really bad drought, which made allergies horrible -- and they are already pretty horrible in Atlanta!  Because of that I ended up with two colds and a sinus infection all spanning two months, so I can relate to the coughing, hacking and throat tickle. It made things really bad for me because I work in the music industry and my hearing was completely shot from my ears being stuffed up. It affected my work tremendously.  Two months later, I was starting to worry that I could not kick this before my October trip to WDW (NOTHING comes between me and Disney!), but finally my doctor put me on antibiotics and it cleared everything up within a week.  Luckily, you still have time to get fully back to normal before your trip, too!


----------



## Alfredo68

rosysubmarine said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better, but ugggghhh I hate that tickle cough so much.
> 
> Ah, FP+s. Wish you the best of luck with those.  This will be my first trip with them, I hope it's not as nail-biting as it seems.
> 
> It's my first day back at work and I'm so ready for this week to be over.


It all does seem nail biting!  I decided to read the _The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World 2016_ and, if I was not stressed about my WDW trip before, I am now! LOL. And I have actually been to WDW about 20 times already, but I guess ignorance is indeed bliss. I never knew there were SO many things to stress about a WDW trip!  Thankfully, that guide opened doors to new stress....so I decided to say the heck with it and I will go with the flow. That, of course, after I secured my three daily Fast Passes and planned out my entire week, so I seem to have a strange idea of what 'going with the flow' is. LOL.


----------



## wnwardii

Alfredo68 said:


> so I decided to say the heck with it and I will go with the flow. That, of course, after I secured my three daily Fast Passes and planned out my entire week, so I seem to have a strange idea of what 'going with the flow' is. LOL.



I finally made my FP+ reservations about 2 weeks ago myself.  I don't know if I stressed more on the FP+ for just me, when I am by myself, or the ones with my friends (there are 5 of us).  

Since I am arriving 2 days before my friends, I went ahead and booked FP+ for everything and then just added my friends when I was able to.  For the most part, that worked out just fine and didn't encounter any problems.  HOWEVER, Frozen Ever After became the bane of my existence for about 30 minutes.  Five adult gay men are doing the Princess lunch at Norway Pavillion and so I wanted to do Frozen afterwards to minimize walking later.  But nooooo.   Two days after I booked my FP+ for Frozen, that time slot was no longer available for the 5 of us.  I almost couldn't find a time, but found one later in the day.  Totally screwed up my plan to minimize walking.  *sigh*.  But oh well, more steps for me that day!

For the 2 days I am there by myself, I keep questioning my ADRs, which does bleed into my FP+ choices a little.  I also decided to do MNSSHP my first evening.  I think I am more stressed about the dinner ADRs and whether or not I have picked some good restaurants.  For some reason I am not as stressed about the morning ADRs.  The day I arrive I have an early dinner at Art Smith's new restaurant in Disney Spring.  My stress is whether or not I should try an even earlier time than 4:10pm so that I can get to the MK earlier to do things before the MNSSHP party.  I know they let MNSSHP guests in at 4, but I probably wouldn't get there until closer to 6 once I get back from Disney Springs.  Then on Saturday, I had planned on going to Citricos.  Never eaten there, but don't know if I want to leave MK.  I am also doing the Fireworks Dessert party that night.  It was so much easier making the ADRs for the group than just for myself.


----------



## ojeight

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is it weird that I feel super uncomfortable at gay clubs...?



I'm right there with you. I always feel out of place.


----------



## Alfredo68

wnwardii said:


> I finally made my FP+ reservations about 2 weeks ago myself.  I don't know if I stressed more on the FP+ for just me, when I am by myself, or the ones with my friends (there are 5 of us).
> 
> Since I am arriving 2 days before my friends, I went ahead and booked FP+ for everything and then just added my friends when I was able to.  For the most part, that worked out just fine and didn't encounter any problems.  HOWEVER, Frozen Ever After became the bane of my existence for about 30 minutes.  Five adult gay men are doing the Princess lunch at Norway Pavillion and so I wanted to do Frozen afterwards to minimize walking later.  But nooooo.   Two days after I booked my FP+ for Frozen, that time slot was no longer available for the 5 of us.  I almost couldn't find a time, but found one later in the day.  Totally screwed up my plan to minimize walking.  *sigh*.  But oh well, more steps for me that day!
> 
> For the 2 days I am there by myself, I keep questioning my ADRs, which does bleed into my FP+ choices a little.  I also decided to do MNSSHP my first evening.  I think I am more stressed about the dinner ADRs and whether or not I have picked some good restaurants.  For some reason I am not as stressed about the morning ADRs.  The day I arrive I have an early dinner at Art Smith's new restaurant in Disney Spring.  My stress is whether or not I should try an even earlier time than 4:10pm so that I can get to the MK earlier to do things before the MNSSHP party.  I know they let MNSSHP guests in at 4, but I probably wouldn't get there until closer to 6 once I get back from Disney Springs.  Then on Saturday, I had planned on going to Citricos.  Never eaten there, but don't know if I want to leave MK.  I am also doing the Fireworks Dessert party that night.  It was so much easier making the ADRs for the group than just for myself.



Welcome to the _"Gays Stressed Club"_ LOL.  I thought a lot before making my ADR's but since I am going alone, I am the only one to please. That made things easier. If I was going with five people, that would kill me!  I hear you about FROZEN!  I booked my FP+ for it, but it took some doing.  Since I never watched the movie (I saw previous and it really didn't call me), I am going because I always loved the Norway ride and this will probably be just as good.  But I'll go on it once. I prefer _Soarin'_ and other EPCOT rides.  I am braving myself and will do MISSION: SPACE _Orange_. I did _green_ when I was there with my partner and wanted to do Orange, but he'd have never made it out alive.  Now I am wondering if I will myself!

I think the ADR that I stressed the most about was _Cinderella's Round Table_, because you pay $75 upfront and I have never been. My fear, being an introvert, was that it would be kindergarten hell.  However, since it is pretty booked, I landed at 11PM and at that time I am pretty sure the kid to adult ratio will be low.  And I don't mind eating later (after all, I am part European -- we eat late!). I also made an ADR for _Tokyo Dining_ since I love Sushi and have been there for my birthday.  It is quiet and a nice atmosphere.  No stress there.  I also made an ADR for dinner at _Coral Reef_ on Friday evening, as MK closes at 7 PM for MNSSHP (I am doing the MNSSHP the night before). I figured with EPCOT doing the _Food & Wine_, Friday -- my last day at WDW -- the _World Showcase_ would be crazy, so I am decided to eat in _Future World_. Another ADR I made was at _Liberty Tree Tavern_ for 6PM the day I am staying for the MNSSHP, since I am doing the park during the day as well.  My only other ADR was for lunch at _Restaurant Marrakesh_ at a time I plan to be at the _World Showcase_, since I will do _Future World_ in the AM.  Other than that, my other meals will be counter service and no-stress. 

Whatever you do, though, DON'T READ _The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World._  It is a great guide, but if you think you're stressed now, that would put you over the edge. LOL.


----------



## Alfredo68

ojeight said:


> I'm right there with you. I always feel out of place.


I haven't been to a gay club since 2002!  I did not even like going when I was in my 20's and my friends used to have to drag me out. I am an introvert, so that did not help.  After I turned 40, there was little appeal for me to go (I am 48 now), and since I have been with my partner since I was 37, staying at home or having dinner with friends is more appealing.


----------



## ojeight

Matt79 said:


> Me and my other half are both fans of musicals, got to see Sunset Boulevard earlier in the year, and we've got tickets for Rocky Horror in a couple of weeks. Can't wait. Although not a musical we did try and get tickets for the new Harry Potter play but after being in an online queue for 12 hours when it finally came to our turn there were no decent tickets left



Did somebody say Rocky Horror? This is me, Brad not Frank. I am not super short. Frank was just really tall and in heels.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Alfredo68 said:


> Whatever you do, though, DON'T READ _The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World._  It is a great guide, but if you think you're stressed now, that would put you over the edge. LOL.


 Agreed. I got it and I'm reading through it for tips, but oh WOW does it stress me out!

I just want this to be really magical. It's hard for my family to make these trips and it'll be my niece's first trip and bla bla bla tiny violin go but hey at least I can say that I read the guidebook! .... Guidebooks! Definitely read more than one.

---

PP, I am incredibly jealous of the good doctor's gloves!! That looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## wnwardii

Alfredo68 said:


> Whatever you do, though, DON'T READ _The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World._ It is a great guide, but if you think you're stressed now, that would put you over the edge. LOL.



At this point I am only looking at the DIS Boards and the various DIS Unplugged vlogs/podcasts.  I am also watching other contributors on YouTube.  



Alfredo68 said:


> If I was going with five people, that would kill me!



Actually planning the FP+ for myself with my friends, outside of the Frozen item I mentioned, it really wasn't bad.  We all got together one Friday night and talked about the items that we wanted to do.  Since I also had made all of the ADRs, I knew the times and how much padding I needed to include.  Granted I did forget to mention the stress of trying to find TS places for us all to eat.   

I do know that once we get there any planning I had made will be subject to change.  I am ok with that and am not stressed about it at all.  And if we all start getting on each other, I will just tell them "be at 'x' by 'y' time".  Then I will go off on my own if needed. One reason I prefer to have my own room, not to mention I am at a totally different resort!!


----------



## Alfredo68

wnwardii said:


> And if we all start getting on each other, I will just tell them "be at 'x' by 'y' time".  Then I will go off on my own if needed. One reason I prefer to have my own room, not to mention I am at a totally different resort!!



I knew I liked you for a reason! LOL


----------



## LadyD

Alfredo68 said:


> Whatever you do, though, DON'T READ _The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World._  It is a great guide, but if you think you're stressed now, that would put you over the edge. LOL.



Part of me is curious to know what this book is, but the other part of me worries to find out now. I already have a slight planning obsession. I wonder if it would help my planning...


----------



## manakin

Morning everyone!!

Just came to say Hi from the most magical place in earth  yesterday was our first day and it was a blast!


----------



## Princesca

Alfredo68 said:


> Whatever you do, though, DON'T READ _The Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World._  It is a great guide, but if you think you're stressed now, that would put you over the edge. LOL.



This reminds me of a friend of mine who was urged, by friends of hers, to skip reading "What To Expect When You're Expecting" when she was pregnant. They were like... trust me, it will freak you the eff out.


----------



## Princesca

manakin said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Just came to say Hi from the most magical place in earth  yesterday was our first day and it was a blast!



YAY! Glad you're having an awesome time!


----------



## njchris

manakin said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Just came to say Hi from the most magical place in earth  yesterday was our first day and it was a blast!



Woo hoo!  Have fun!   Looks like Daisy found herself a cutie!


----------



## Alfredo68

Princesca said:


> This reminds me of a friend of mine who was urged, by friends of hers, to skip reading "What To Expect When You're Expecting" when she was pregnant. They were like... trust me, it will freak you the eff out.


LOLOL! I can see the resemblance!  This book is like _all the things about WDW I never knew could freak me out_ and now that I read it...I am freaked out.


----------



## Alfredo68

manakin said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Just came to say Hi from the most magical place in earth  yesterday was our first day and it was a blast!


Hi!!! Wish I was you right now..but then in October you'll wish you were me and we'll be even! LOL.  Have an amazing time!!!


----------



## Sean91

Hi Y'all! 
How are you all doing today? Something interesting happened to me the other day. I got invited to an interview to go work in Orlando  After discussions with my fiance we decided it wasn't a great idea for me to leave for a year and go transatlantic, but I managed to snag a vacation to WDW next year out of it, I'll call this a good week.


----------



## wnwardii

LadyD said:


> Part of me is curious to know what this book is, but the other part of me worries to find out now. I already have a slight planning obsession. I wonder if it would help my planning...



If I was still at the beginning of my planning phase, I would probably go to the local Barnes & Noble and just take a look at it.  I did this with the Universal Studios Orlando book, but didn't end of buying it.  I went back and looked at the Universal book and realized that now I am glad I didn't purchase it.  

Regardless if you are wanting to plan any type of Disney trip or Universal trip, I think the DIS Boards and the information the DIS team provides is much more informative and current.  But for someone totally starting out with no knowledge, then maybe the books (official or unofficial) may be of use.  Also, if information wasn't as quickly accessible, I think the books would be a good resource.


----------



## Princesca

Sean91 said:


> Hi Y'all!
> How are you all doing today? Something interesting happened to me the other day. I got invited to an interview to go work in Orlando  After discussions with my fiance we decided it wasn't a great idea for me to leave for a year and go transatlantic, but I managed to snag a vacation to WDW next year out of it, I'll call this a good week.



I am soooo jealous! I am very disenchanted with my career right now. It would be safe to say that I am totally burned out. I am a people person, really, and somehow I ended up in accounting and federal compliance regulation, and the older I get, the less patience I have for this. I have these recurring fantasies of just up and quitting and doing god knows what. (If I knew what, I'd probably quit and do it!)

Do any of you have experience with mid-career change?


----------



## Alfredo68

Sean91 said:


> Hi Y'all!
> How are you all doing today? Something interesting happened to me the other day. I got invited to an interview to go work in Orlando  After discussions with my fiance we decided it wasn't a great idea for me to leave for a year and go transatlantic, but I managed to snag a vacation to WDW next year out of it, I'll call this a good week.


A year is quite a commitment so I am sure your other half was probably not thrilled.  Were you planning to work at EPCOT?  I was friends with people who worked at EPCOT from abroad for a year (a guy from France and two girls from Scotland).  They all wanted to go back within a few months, but were for with a year. Also, at the time, all people contracted to work at the World Showcase were placed to live in an apartment complex owned by Disney, with heavy security, so you checked in and out and could not bring anyone with you who did not go through security.  People felt really stifled.  Since I was dating the guy from France, he'd smuggle me in through the side of the complex and I always felt really weird doing that, but I understood Disney was doing this to protect them, who were in their care from their respective countries for a year.


----------



## Alfredo68

Princesca said:


> I am soooo jealous! I am very disenchanted with my career right now. It would be safe to say that I am totally burned out. I am a people person, really, and somehow I ended up in accounting and federal compliance regulation, and the older I get, the less patience I have for this. I have these recurring fantasies of just up and quitting and doing god knows what. (If I knew what, I'd probably quit and do it!)
> 
> Do any of you have experience with mid-career change?


Oh yes!  You should talk to my partner.  He went from library research for a well known company to HR, in mid-career ten years ago.  While it took time for him to build experience after that change, he is happy he did it.  He also went on to manage my career (on the side).  I changed careers as well, at age 37. I was an actor since age 9 and left it to work fully in the music industry. It was scary calling my manager's office in NYC and taking off, because in acting, taking off means you may never get booked again when you decide to return. While still in the arts, it was a complete change and a bit scary, because in the entertainment industry, you build contacts and experience and the more you're known, the more you get hired.  Switching meant starting from scratch, but in time it turned into a very successful career so I never looked back.  My sister changed careers as well in her late 30 to become...a doctor!  Today she is a top oncologist and never looked back either.  So, I would say, you may be onto something!  My partner, who of course now is extremely familiar with HR practices says the new trend, particularly for millennials is that they will change careers up to five times in their lives.


----------



## Princesca

Alfredo68 said:


> Oh yes!  You should talk to my partner.  He went from library research for a well known company to HR, in mid-career ten years ago.  While it took time for him to build experience after that change, he is happy he did it.  He also went on to manage my career (on the side)  I also changed careers at age 37. I was an actor since age 9 and left it to work fully in the music industry.  While still in the arts, it was a complete change and a bit scary, because in the entertainment industry, you build contacts and experience and the more you're known, the more you get hired.  Switching meant starting from scratch, but in time it turned into a very successful career so I never looked back.  My sister changed careers as well in her late 30 to become...a doctor!  Today she is a top oncologist and never looked back either.  So, I would say, you may be onto something!  My partner, who of course now is extremely familiar with HR practices says the new trend, particularly for millennials is that they will change careers up to five times in their lives.



This is so encouraging!

My partner and I have talked quite a bit about going into business for ourselves - opening a B&B, or a cafe/tea room. Unfortunately, I'm pretty risk averse, so going out on that limb is tough for me. I am also an "armchair astronomer" - I don't really have a desire to learn the physics of hardcore astronomy, but I would love to do something like run a planetarium to inspire children with the wonders of the universe... or start a non-profit of some sort to do the same. I'm just not sure how exactly to go about it or where to start.


----------



## Alfredo68

LadyD said:


> Part of me is curious to know what this book is, but the other part of me worries to find out now. I already have a slight planning obsession. I wonder if it would help my planning...


I would say the book is good to find out a few things you may not know about, but it will also fill you with more information than you wish you'd know.  You may start worrying about some things you were not before.  Also, the book leaves some things for you to really wonder about. One example was when they discussed whether taking the Disney bus or driving your own (or rental) car.  Since I am driving down to Disney, I have been ambivalent about whether to use the buses (which I did before and I was not thrilled) or use my car.  I thought, "Great, I will get information from this book that should settle my dilemma."  Wrong.  The reviews about that were so varied that it left me no better off than I was before reading it: still no idea which way I want to go, but now concerned it may be hell either way!  Still, it is a good book if we can put it in perspective, take what we need from it and disregard all else....


----------



## Alfredo68

Princesca said:


> This is so encouraging!
> 
> My partner and I have talked quite a bit about going into business for ourselves - opening a B&B, or a cafe/tea room. Unfortunately, I'm pretty risk averse, so going out on that limb is tough for me. I am also an "armchair astronomer" - I don't really have a desire to learn the physics of hardcore astronomy, but I would love to do something like run a planetarium to inspire children with the wonders of the universe... or start a non-profit of some sort to do the same. I'm just not sure how exactly to go about it or where to start.


Needless to say, there is risk involved in any big decision like this, which will obviously change your life.  Right now, I'd quit everything to go work at Disney (which I almost did when I was in my 20's, even interviewing with them but deciding not to pursue it further -- I wonder where I'd be now had I done it?). But I know the magic would probably vanish once working there!  On the other hand, with my long resume in the entertainment industry, I'd probably work for Disney outside the parks, like an artist friend of mine who is a Cast Member working in the Animation Studios in LA.  Still, I invested 10 years in the music industry and got pretty high up to turn back now.  And I love what I do (I just hate the egos and the industry drama -- let's just say, if you ever watched the Grammys, don't believe a thing you see!).

So, I would say, find out what you truly want to do (and why), and then research the heck out of it before taking the leap. After that, you should feel more secure in what you're doing and the final decision will make you happy.  The initial stage after the change may be rough, but if it is what you truly love and stick to it, you can make it succeed.


----------



## Princesca

Alfredo68 said:


> So, I would say, find out what you truly want to do (and why), and then research the heck out of it before taking the leap. After that, you should feel more secure in what you're doing and the final decision will make you happy.  The initial stage after the change may be rough, but if it is what you truly love and stick to it, you can make it succeed.



This is the essence of my problem. I know, at heart, I want to work for myself - or at the very least, have a LOT of autonomy about how I go about my day and where I go with my work. But I don't really know how to find out what I truly want to do (and why). For instance, I get as far as: "I'd like to help inspire people to learn about the universe and our place in it." But I don't really know where to go with -that-.


----------



## Alfredo68

Princesca said:


> This is the essence of my problem. I know, at heart, I want to work for myself - or at the very least, have a LOT of autonomy about how I go about my day and where I go with my work. But I don't really know how to find out what I truly want to do (and why). For instance, I get as far as: "I'd like to help inspire people to learn about the universe and our place in it." But I don't really know where to go with -that-.


I'll ask my partner for you when he gets home from work and see if he has any suggestions.  He is really good at that.  Not only is he an HR professional, but trained in HBDI and Myers-Briggs and has learned a lot as to how to help encourage and direct people in their careers.  Let's say, if it wasn't for him, I'd have quit my business a while back!  When I moved into music, I actually started my own business (a label and publishing company).  When you run your own, you do the work of 20 people and work all the time.  The trade off is, you're your own boss and make the decisions.  You still answer to someone (in my case: my audience, the industry's constant changes, etc.) but you are in charge.  Going on vacation, however, may take a while! LOL.


----------



## Princesca

Alfredo68 said:


> I'll ask my partner for you when he gets home from work and see if he has any suggestions.  He is really good at that.  Not only is he an HR professional, but trained in HBDI and Myers-Briggs and has learned a lot as to how to help encourage and direct people in their careers.  Let's say, if it wasn't for him, I'd have quit my business a while back!  When I moved into music, I actually started my own business (a label and publishing company).  When you run your own, you do the work of 20 people and work all the time.  The trade off is, you're your own boss and make the decisions.  You still answer to someone (in my case: my audience, the industry's constant changes, etc.) but you are in charge.  Going on vacation, however, may take a while! LOL.



Yeah - I am leaning a bit more toward non-profit work just because I would still get all the benefits (health insurance, etc) without having to take on the financial risk myself. It's not like I insist on working for myself, and I know how much work it is to run your own business. It's more that I want to do work I find meaningful, that plays to my talents, versus doing the same old corporate work that pays well that I do because I CAN - not because I enjoy it.

If you could ask him, that would be AWESOME. I am a borderline E/INTJ if that matters. LOL.


----------



## Alfredo68

Princesca said:


> Yeah - I am leaning a bit more toward non-profit work just because I would still get all the benefits (health insurance, etc) without having to take on the financial risk myself. It's not like I insist on working for myself, and I know how much work it is to run your own business. It's more that I want to do work I find meaningful, that plays to my talents, versus doing the same old corporate work that pays well that I do because I CAN - not because I enjoy it.
> 
> If you could ask him, that would be AWESOME. I am a borderline E/INTJ if that matters. LOL.



Oh, knowing your MBTI, he'll have you figured out in two minutes! LOL.  Especially since I am a total INFJ, so you and I are relatively close in the spectrum.  And I do believe he is closer to your spectrum.  As far as non-profit, he worked for Consumer Reports magazine (which is actually Consumers Union, a non-profit) for about 14 years before we moved to Atlanta -- now he is VP of HR at a huge bank!  While he likes non-profit, there is generally a limit as to what you can earn working for one, and that also depends on where you live.  But he is a staunch supporter of doing what you love vs. doing what pays the most.  He believes that you have to be happy and feel challenged in what you do.  He just called a few minutes ago from work to say hi and I mentioned your conundrum and he said he'll be very happy to help (that is his forte as he LOVES helping others find their way -- and he is pretty good at it).  If you want to send me a private message with what it is you feel your strengths and talents are, he would probably know better which way to direct you. Also, if what you love to do and where you live would be a match. For example, when you mentioned planetarium, is there one in your area, etc.  I think many of us go through the "what do I really want to do" point in their lives, especially after having worked for a long time somewhere and realizing it is not what you want to do.  There is a way to do both, something that pays and that you also love.


----------



## njchris

Princesca said:


> I am soooo jealous! I am very disenchanted with my career right now. It would be safe to say that I am totally burned out. I am a people person, really, and somehow I ended up in accounting and federal compliance regulation, and the older I get, the less patience I have for this. I have these recurring fantasies of just up and quitting and doing god knows what. (If I knew what, I'd probably quit and do it!)
> 
> Do any of you have experience with mid-career change?


I think I'm in the same boat as you.  My talents aren't really being utilized where I am after we had a merger.  I like my boss and he leaves me to my work, but it's using so much less than what I can do.  I am also a people person and love helping and problem solving.  Maybe you can run OUR new business and I'll work with you there.


----------



## Princesca

njchris said:


> I think I'm in the same boat as you.  My talents are really being utilized where I am after we had a merger.  I like my boss and he leaves me to my work, but it's using so much less than what I can do.  I am also a people person and love helping and problem solving.  Maybe you can run OUR new business and I'll work with you there.



I know how you feel. We weren't even asked to set goals/objectives this year. I literally do not have a development plan. I felt lucky to get a raise this year, but it was basically a cost of living adjustment, and the difference between the 'exceeds expectations' that I was given and the 'meets expectations' level was a fraction of a percent. Given that, and with no development plan, I really don't have any incentive to do more than the bare minimum to keep my job. On top of that, I report in a department that doesn't have much synergy with what I do, and my manager has little to no time for my area of the business, yet I seem to be shut out from learning more or advancing in this area, so my hands are kind of tied. I don't have the authority to really make decisions and involve myself, but I also don't have the support I need from my manager for a more middle-management role. Business has expanded lately, so I am too busy just keeping all the pieces together to grow the job or myself. Because of THAT, I don't have the time to get involved in any special projects or innovations that would really get me noticed. Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... kinda stuck.

But sure, we can start a business. So far I've decided on an astronomy-based B&B that sidelines in furniture reclamation and repurposing and Disney trip planning. Sound good? LOL.


----------



## njchris

Princesca said:


> But sure, we can start a business. So far I've decided on an astronomy-based B&B that sidelines in furniture reclamation and repurposing and Disney trip planning. Sound good? LOL.


 B&B may be a bit tough, how about start with the astronomy-based restaurant/furniture reclamation/Disney planning? 

Then we can expand.  Don't want to get TOO ambitious from the get-go!

See? I'm a good planner.


----------



## LadyD

Princesca said:


> I am soooo jealous! I am very disenchanted with my career right now. It would be safe to say that I am totally burned out. I am a people person, really, and somehow I ended up in accounting and federal compliance regulation, and the older I get, the less patience I have for this. I have these recurring fantasies of just up and quitting and doing god knows what. (If I knew what, I'd probably quit and do it!)



I'm relatively early on in my career, and I'm already disenchanted and completely burned out. Not quite sure how to avoid this. My problems stem from being a complete introvert though and just ending up entirely drained every single day from the demands of my job. I love the technical aspect of my job, but the dealing with people continually from emails, to in office messenger, to the phone, to people stopping by my cube ALL day just wears me down. 

I hope you are able to take the leap and move to a job that makes you happier! The figuring out what would make you happier is definitely the hard part.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Just got out of the gym believe it or not I use to weigh 260 lbs - terrible.  Obviously now that I'm hitched up I got a bit comfortable but I always watch what I eat - also it's so sad or community when I was heafty no onereally wanted to talk to me but the moment I got in shape everyone does - it's sad and so transparent how we view body image in the gay community.


----------



## njchris

CampbellzSoup said:


> Just got out of the gym believe it or not I use to weigh 260 lbs - terrible.  Obviously now that I'm hitched up I got a bit comfortable but I always watch what I eat - also it's so sad or community when I was heafty no onereally wanted to talk to me but the moment I got in shape everyone does - it's sad and so transparent how we view body image in the gay community.
> 
> View attachment 193585 View attachment 193586


There are people that like someone with some weight on them.  Depends where you go and how you feel about yourself, too.

As for body image in the gay community, I agree.  But just to point out you did it within your own description of yourself.  Calling 260lbs terrible.


----------



## rbthntschl

FWIW, they don't look at you when you are slim either.  At least in Fort Lauderdale.  If you don't have a body for sin, _for sin,_ they pretty much look right through you.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

njchris said:


> There are people that like someone with some weight on them.  Depends where you go and how you feel about yourself, too.
> 
> As for body image in the gay community, I agree.  But just to point out you did it within your own description of yourself.  Calling 260lbs terrible.



I do think theirs a difference between body shaming and being unhealthy at 260 I was ridiculously unhealthy making bad decisions about weight and not exercising - however that doesn't change that I wouldn't talk or look down on anyone who was heavier.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

rbthntschl said:


> FWIW, they don't look at you when you are slim either.  At least in Fort Lauderdale.  If you don't have a body for sin, _for sin,_ they pretty much look right through you.



Elaborate lol


----------



## D23AK

Made our reservations this morning for 9 days at the Beach Club Villas next August!  348 days to go - let the planning commence.  The waiting is the hard part


----------



## Princesca

Honestly, I'm glad that those people wouldn't give me the time of day. I wouldn't want to be with someone that shallow.  Thanks for weeding yourselves out, snooty folks!


----------



## rosysubmarine

Leaving for my trip next Monday, oh my goodness! Eight days to go AAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Cinemaxwell

Hello from Animal Kingdom Lodge!

I hope everyone has a lovely week. It is so humid here.


----------



## njchris

Oooh I get to make my fast pass selections starting tomorrow!  I printed a calendar on which parks ill try to do for fastpass selections.  and 1-2 days open for universal. 

I'm hoping scifi diner has a walk-in for lunch one of the days i'm there.


----------



## Princesca

njchris said:


> Oooh I get to make my fast pass selections starting tomorrow!  I printed a calendar on which parks ill try to do for fastpass selections.  and 1-2 days open for universal.
> 
> I'm hoping scifi diner has a walk-in for lunch one of the days i'm there.



Got mine done this morning... I'm about to post a long rant in the TPAS forum. ROFL. Here's what I wrote:

So I selected my FP+ this morning, and can I just say that the interface is horrible?! I did this in 2014 and don't remember it being nearly this frustrating. My main complaint is that it's very frustrating to have to select each FP+ individually (instead of three at a time if you want) and then every time I went back to select another on the same day, you have to choose the day again and reconfirm that you want it to apply to everyone in your party. You would think there would be a way that you could tick a box or something to indicate that you want every single choice to apply to all. 

I would love to see them enable selecting all three FP+ on one screen.

I also think they should narrow the FP+ window to half an hour apart. If you want FP+ for two attractions right next to each other, it's perfectly feasible that would be able to make one right after the other, especially since the FP+ window is for an hour. If you wanted to FP+, just as an example, Space Mountain at noon and Buzz at 12:30, that technically gives you til 1:30 to get in line for Buzz. 

Also, due to EBKAC error (error between keyboard and chair) I accidentally made FP+ selections for today, then it blocked me for picking them my last day so I had to go all the way back to MDE dashboard to cancel those. How about enabling canceling from the FP+ selection screen? You can view your plans from that screen, but you can't edit them.

Then there were all the usual Disney IT snafus - when canceling my incorrect FP+, the screen froze and had to be reloaded... the first time I selected November 13th FP+ screen, it showed no FP+ availability at all in any of the parks, but later I was able to select... just... ugh. 7 AM is too dang early to be having to wrestle with the proverbial Disney IT alligator.


----------



## LadyD

Princesca said:


> Got mine done this morning... I'm about to post a long rant in the TPAS forum. ROFL. Here's what I wrote:
> 
> So I selected my FP+ this morning, and can I just say that the interface is horrible?! I did this in 2014 and don't remember it being nearly this frustrating. My main complaint is that it's very frustrating to have to select each FP+ individually (instead of three at a time if you want) and then every time I went back to select another on the same day, you have to choose the day again and reconfirm that you want it to apply to everyone in your party. You would think there would be a way that you could tick a box or something to indicate that you want every single choice to apply to all.
> 
> I would love to see them enable selecting all three FP+ on one screen.
> 
> I also think they should narrow the FP+ window to half an hour apart. If you want FP+ for two attractions right next to each other, it's perfectly feasible that would be able to make one right after the other, especially since the FP+ window is for an hour. If you wanted to FP+, just as an example, Space Mountain at noon and Buzz at 12:30, that technically gives you til 1:30 to get in line for Buzz.
> 
> Also, due to EBKAC error (error between keyboard and chair) I accidentally made FP+ selections for today, then it blocked me for picking them my last day so I had to go all the way back to MDE dashboard to cancel those. How about enabling canceling from the FP+ selection screen? You can view your plans from that screen, but you can't edit them.
> 
> Then there were all the usual Disney IT snafus - when canceling my incorrect FP+, the screen froze and had to be reloaded... the first time I selected November 13th FP+ screen, it showed no FP+ availability at all in any of the parks, but later I was able to select... just... ugh. 7 AM is too dang early to be having to wrestle with the proverbial Disney IT alligator.



When we made our FP+ a few weeks ago, it was the first time I had done it and I was astounded at home much redundancy was unnecessarily built into the process. It has always surprised me that Disney can have some great tech in park, but they can't seem to figure out a functional website that is user friendly. 

Hope you got everything you wanted after all the headaches!!


----------



## Princesca

LadyD said:


> When we made our FP+ a few weeks ago, it was the first time I had done it and I was astounded at home much redundancy was unnecessarily built into the process. It has always surprised me that Disney can have some great tech in park, but they can't seem to figure out a functional website that is user friendly.
> 
> Hope you got everything you wanted after all the headaches!!



I mostly did. I found DHS to be the hardest because I loooove Star Tours. I would ride it a hundred times if I could, and I wanted to make sure I got a last shot at Great Movie Ride, since it seems to be going away, but I also wanted Rockin' Roller Coaster which I haven't ridden before. I'm rope dropping TSMM, just because I think it's a fun way to start the day, and as of now, I have GMR for my first-tier, but that leaves me unsure what to do about RNRC which IIRC has longer wait times than GMR, but GMR is overall more important to me, sooo... meh. Just not sure.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Don't remind me about GMR going away, I'm so glad my niece will have a chance to ride it while it's still there. It's my favorite ride at DHS. 

Currently freaking out because I'm not sure where I put my MNSSHP tickets (they mailed them to me a few months ago) and I don't know what to do. Has anyone here lost their tickets before?


----------



## Princesca

rosysubmarine said:


> Don't remind me about GMR going away, I'm so glad my niece will have a chance to ride it while it's still there. It's my favorite ride at DHS.
> 
> Currently freaking out because I'm not sure where I put my MNSSHP tickets (they mailed them to me a few months ago) and I don't know what to do. Has anyone here lost their tickets before?



I have heard that if you take the credit card you used to purchase them to a customer service desk at your resort they can reprint them for you. But you may want to just call WDW and ask them what you should do, to be safe. In any case, don't panic - I'm sure this happens all the time.


----------



## njchris

I started my FP+ selections today.  Got through about 4 days and took a break!  Plus they don't show you what times you picked already so you don't have to click a pop-up window to scroll through your plans to then see what you chose.

Who developed this bloated process?  Amazing how cumbersome it is.   And I agree on those 1 hour blocks that can't overlap.  I don't remember it being that strict before.

Plus having so many 1st tier at Epcot makes it really annoying since I want frozen, test track and soarin!  Bah I say! Bah! 

I do miss the old fastpass system of getting it in the park.  takes some spontaneity out of things.  But I will still have a great time and get depressed on the last night!


----------



## Princesca

njchris said:


> I started my FP+ selections today.  Got through about 4 days and took a break!  Plus they don't show you what times you picked already so you don't have to click a pop-up window to scroll through your plans to then see what you chose.
> 
> Who developed this bloated process?  Amazing how cumbersome it is.   And I agree on those 1 hour blocks that can't overlap.  I don't remember it being that strict before.
> 
> Plus having so many 1st tier at Epcot makes it really annoying since I want frozen, test track and soarin!  Bah I say! Bah!
> 
> I do miss the old fastpass system of getting it in the park.  takes some spontaneity out of things.  But I will still have a great time and get depressed on the last night!



I managed to get all mine done in about 20 minutes, but jeez... yes, that was annoying. So like I'd pick my first FP say for 9:35, not remember it was exactly 9:35, try to make my second one at 10:30, and it wouldn't let me, so then I'd have to go back, and half the time the back button took me all the way back to the screen that listed ALL the attractions, not just the one I had wanted with other times. Disney has terrible Web IT.

I didn't really like having to get them in the parks just because whatever steps I can save walking I love to save, but it seems like they could make just a few improvements to the process and it would be a much better experience.

I wanted to go ahead and get Frozen out of the way first thing, so I was able to snag a 7:45 Frozen FP on 11/12, the day we get there. I was pretty stoked about that. I love dark rides at night. And I was glad I got it since it's F&W still that day. I just had to move my touring plan around a little, so we'll be hitting an earlier Eat to the Beat (BIG BAD VOODOO DADDY!) at 5:30 instead of later.


----------



## LadyD

Princesca said:


> I managed to get all mine done in about 20 minutes, but jeez... yes, that was annoying. So like I'd pick my first FP say for 9:35, not remember it was exactly 9:35, try to make my second one at 10:30, and it wouldn't let me, so then I'd have to go back, and half the time the back button took me all the way back to the screen that listed ALL the attractions, not just the one I had wanted with other times. Disney has terrible Web IT.
> 
> I didn't really like having to get them in the parks just because whatever steps I can save walking I love to save, but it seems like they could make just a few improvements to the process and it would be a much better experience.
> 
> I wanted to go ahead and get Frozen out of the way first thing, so I was able to snag a 7:45 Frozen FP on 11/12, the day we get there. I was pretty stoked about that. I love dark rides at night. And I was glad I got it since it's F&W still that day. I just had to move my touring plan around a little, so we'll be hitting an earlier Eat to the Beat (BIG BAD VOODOO DADDY!) at 5:30 instead of later.



I would love to see Big Bad Voodoo Daddy again  I was bummed they weren't playing while we're at WDW. I hope you do some kind of review and let us know how awesome they are 

We're fortunate that we have DL so close so we can skip certain things (like soarin and star tours) and not feel too terribly bummed that we missed out.


----------



## wnwardii

Princesca said:


> I have GMR for my first-tier, but that leaves me unsure what to do about RNRC



Don't forget that RNRC has single rider option.  Since you only have a single Tier 1 FP+ option, my friends and I will just do the single rider line for RNRC since we wanted to make sure we got on to Toy Story Mania!.



rosysubmarine said:


> Currently freaking out because I'm not sure where I put my MNSSHP tickets (they mailed them to me a few months ago) and I don't know what to do.



I can understand where you are coming from.  I purchased a ticket to MNSSHP as well.  When I go into "My Reservations" area of MDE, I see the ticket listed under the 'Tickets and Passes' section.  When I ordered my ticket online, I don't recall seeing an option to having the ticket physically mailed to me.  However, I did receive an email with a .pdf version of the ticket.  



njchris said:


> Plus having so many 1st tier at Epcot makes it really annoying since I want frozen, test track and soarin! Bah I say! Bah!



For Test Track, they do have the single rider option as well.  Unfortunately Soarin! and Frozen do not.  I plan on getting to Epcot for Rope Drop so that I can go directly to Soarin!  Hopefully my friends will show up at the same time. lol.


----------



## njchris

I'd rather ride with my friends than go single rider.  Luckily I will be there 2 weeks so I can spread out the 1st tier Fast passes...


----------



## manakin

actually I have to say that for the whole week lines at soarin were really amazing! always around 20/30 minutes max! test track insted is always quite high as queues...so, I suggest a fast pass for FEV, and doing first thing in the morning TT  Soarin in the day won't be a big problem


----------



## GaryDis

njchris said:


> I started my FP+ selections today.  Got through about 4 days and took a break!  Plus they don't show you what times you picked already so you don't have to click a pop-up window to scroll through your plans to then see what you chose.
> 
> Who developed this bloated process?  Amazing how cumbersome it is.   And I agree on those 1 hour blocks that can't overlap.  I don't remember it being that strict before.
> 
> Plus having so many 1st tier at Epcot makes it really annoying since I want frozen, test track and soarin!  Bah I say! Bah!
> 
> I do miss the old fastpass system of getting it in the park.  takes some spontaneity out of things.  But I will still have a great time and get depressed on the last night!





Princesca said:


> I managed to get all mine done in about 20 minutes, but jeez... yes, that was annoying. So like I'd pick my first FP say for 9:35, not remember it was exactly 9:35, try to make my second one at 10:30, and it wouldn't let me, so then I'd have to go back, and half the time the back button took me all the way back to the screen that listed ALL the attractions, not just the one I had wanted with other times. Disney has terrible Web IT.
> 
> I didn't really like having to get them in the parks just because whatever steps I can save walking I love to save, but it seems like they could make just a few improvements to the process and it would be a much better experience.



DH's reaction is that's what happens when you fire your American programmers, who don't like to settle for good enough or doing exactly what the marketing people say. 

I'm a little more sympathetic. Ease of learning is often at odds with efficiency of use. If it's hard to figure out, that will generate phone calls. If it's easy to figure out but just tedious, fewer people will complain, because, after all, you accomplished what you wanted.


----------



## GaryDis

njchris said:


> Plus having so many 1st tier at Epcot makes it really annoying since I want frozen, test track and soarin! Bah I say! Bah


Reports are that since Soarin' added the third screen, wait times are quite reasonable at least during the slow season (compared to previous slow season). Of course, FEA is also drawing traffic away. 

The same benefit is said of the new track at TSMM in DHS.


----------



## GaryDis

wnwardii said:


> I can understand where you are coming from. I purchased a ticket to MNSSHP as well. When I go into "My Reservations" area of MDE, I see the ticket listed under the 'Tickets and Passes' section. When I ordered my ticket online, I don't recall seeing an option to having the ticket physically mailed to me. However, I did receive an email with a .pdf version of the ticket.


If you order too close to the date of the party, you're only given FedEx or similar, at extra cost, instead of free USPS first class mail. I imagine that if you order the day before the party, you're not even given that option. 

But in all cases, it ought to show up in MDE if that's how you ordered.


----------



## manakin

damn, now we are close in our resort and we can't go outside, so much rain  we have a reservation for Teppan Edo but I'm afraid we will never get there....


----------



## CampbellzSoup

manakin said:


> damn, now we are close in our resort and we can't go outside, so much rain  we have a reservation for Teppan Edo but I'm afraid we will never get there....



Get a little wet!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

njchris said:


> I started my FP+ selections today.  Got through about 4 days and took a break!  Plus they don't show you what times you picked already so you don't have to click a pop-up window to scroll through your plans to then see what you chose.
> 
> Who developed this bloated process?  Amazing how cumbersome it is.   And I agree on those 1 hour blocks that can't overlap.  I don't remember it being that strict before.
> 
> Plus having so many 1st tier at Epcot makes it really annoying since I want frozen, test track and soarin!  Bah I say! Bah!
> 
> I do miss the old fastpass system of getting it in the park.  takes some spontaneity out of things.  But I will still have a great time and get depressed on the last night!



The old fast pass system sucked - I dealt with it firsthand in Disneyland.  If you're not on the "in" how to maximize it and run all over the place to get decent times it isn't beneficial at all.

The new one is very easy to use - pick three and I'm done from the ease of my phone.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

manakin said:


> damn, now we are close in our resort and we can't go outside, so much rain  we have a reservation for Teppan Edo but I'm afraid we will never get there....


 Hope you got there! We almost got caught in the rain but popped in to Tutto Italia and had a long dinner and wine and waited out the rain. 

Then, thanks to extra magic hours and a delayed Illuminations we were able to ride Frozen 3 times in a row with about a 5 minute wait each time. Very cute ride.


----------



## manakin

CampbellzSoup said:


> Get a little wet!


at the end I went to myself to the par with a poncho 



Cinemaxwell said:


> Hope you got there! We almost got caught in the rain but popped in to Tutto Italia and had a long dinner and wine and waited out the rain.
> 
> Then, thanks to extra magic hours and a delayed Illuminations we were able to ride Frozen 3 times in a row with about a 5 minute wait each time. Very cute ride.



We didn't had the dinner in Japan but I got to see Illuminations by myself! I went after to FEV but I saw outside an incredible line, so I get to test track  
then Mission space and, being the last rider of the day, a cast member gave me some free cotton candy  feeling like an happy child right now


----------



## LadyD

So one of my friends posted this to my Facebook wall today. 

http://www.pride.com/disney/2016/9/14/9-photos-get-you-excited-about-gay-days-disneyland

My wife and I are the second picture! Pretty cool to see us on there!


----------



## Princesca

LadyD said:


> So one of my friends posted this to my Facebook wall today.
> 
> http://www.pride.com/disney/2016/9/14/9-photos-get-you-excited-about-gay-days-disneyland
> 
> My wife and I are the second picture! Pretty cool to see us on there!



Awww.... that's awesome!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Also for Epcot for Test Track go on Single Rider - I don't need to sit next to someone in the ride to enjoy it, we'll discuss it after.


----------



## wnwardii

CampbellzSoup said:


> Also for Epcot for Test Track go on Single Rider - I don't need to sit next to someone in the ride to enjoy it, we'll discuss it after.


One of the last times I was at Epcot, either late 90's or possibly in 2000, my now-ex didn't like to ride many rides, so I rode the Single Rider line at Test Track.  I had no problem in doing that since I was able to ride much sooner and did not have to wait and wait.  This was before the paper FP system.  

Now going with my friends next month, I would rather use my FP+ for some other attraction that doesn't offer single rider lines.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

exactly - If I see Single Rider and it has a 10 minute wait compared to 40....you're on your own!


----------



## rosysubmarine

Thirty minutes until I get off of work. Packing weekend, head to airport hotel on Monday, fly down to Disney on Tuesday! This day has gone by so SLOWLY, I'm practically vibrating in my seat!!


----------



## manakin

Sitting now in the airport, waiting to take our flight to go back to Italy. So sad, was probably my best holiday at Disneyworld. Can't Wait to be back!! 

Fun fact: since we discovered during our 10 days that the dining plan is really TOO MUCH food (we had the free regular dining plan), we ended having left 8 snack credits and 7 quick service credit: the result is a bag of 4 kgs of candies, rice crispies, lollipos and chocolate of every kind XD


----------



## rosysubmarine

*Good News:* Found my MNSSHP tickets!
*Bad News:* Have to return my luggage and get a smaller set. Boo.


----------



## wnwardii

rosysubmarine said:


> *Good News:* Found my MNSSHP tickets!
> *Bad News:* Have to return my luggage and get a smaller set. Boo.



Yeah on finding your MNSSHP tickets.  But why return the luggage.  If you return it for smaller luggage you will have less room to bring things home!


----------



## rosysubmarine

wnwardii said:


> Yeah on finding your MNSSHP tickets.  But why return the luggage.  If you return it for smaller luggage you will have less room to bring things home!


 Alas, it was too big to go on the plane! But it's okay, I got one that's only a little smaller... and it's bright pink! Yee-haw! (Or, I guess since I'm staying at Riverside, it should be Yehaa, huh? )


----------



## manakin

Back to the reality 

in the next days I'll try to post some photos here ^^


----------



## rosysubmarine

manakin said:


> Back to the reality
> 
> in the next days I'll try to post some photos here ^^


Post-Disney Depression is real. 

At least it looks like (according to your signature) you have another trip planned? That might make it easier!


----------



## manakin

rosysubmarine said:


> Post-Disney Depression is real.
> 
> At least it looks like (according to your signature) you have another trip planned? That might make it easier!



nope, unfortunately was the old signature for this trip  I think I have to wait untill 2018 to come back...


----------



## rosysubmarine

manakin said:


> nope, unfortunately was the old signature for this trip  I think I have to wait untill 2018 to come back...


Ahh, I'm sorry! If it makes you feel any better, I'll be in the same boat... actually, it'll probably be longer. I want to wait until my two year-old niece is old enough to really enjoy the place (she's currently in Meltdown Stage) before I make another family trip. Who knows, maybe in the meantime I'll take a solo cruise? I've had dreams about going on cruises, like literal dreams. Ahahaa...

Been slowly packing and freaking out. Will my shoes be comfortable? Will I be stopping every three minutes to catch my breath? I wasn't as vigilant with my pre-trip walking as I should've been... will I look ridiculous in my bathing suit? Will I fit on the Mine Train?

So I'm just watching Disney videos and trying to calm down. And stuffing my face with shrimp. Good stuff.


----------



## wnwardii

@rosysubmarine Hope you have a magical trip!!!!  I can only imagine how excited you must be at the moment.  I got a burst of excitement when I checked my mail and had received my Disney's Magical Express letter and yellow luggage tags.  

I don't even want to think of the Disney depression.  To combat this, I am thinking of going back in December.  I was probably going to visit my father and step-mother in Jacksonville for Christmas.  So going to Disney would not be that much of a stretch.  Thinking of trying to catch one of the last Christmas parties at MK.  Also thinking of seeing if my father and step-mother would like to join me.  Been looking at Disney Resorts to get an idea of the cost.  They are still running some holiday prices for most of the Resorts.


----------



## Princesca

rosysubmarine said:


> Ahh, I'm sorry! If it makes you feel any better, I'll be in the same boat... actually, it'll probably be longer. I want to wait until my two year-old niece is old enough to really enjoy the place (she's currently in Meltdown Stage) before I make another family trip. Who knows, maybe in the meantime I'll take a solo cruise? I've had dreams about going on cruises, like literal dreams. Ahahaa...
> 
> Been slowly packing and freaking out. Will my shoes be comfortable? Will I be stopping every three minutes to catch my breath? I wasn't as vigilant with my pre-trip walking as I should've been... will I look ridiculous in my bathing suit? Will I fit on the Mine Train?
> 
> So I'm just watching Disney videos and trying to calm down. And stuffing my face with shrimp. Good stuff.



1) Buy some moleskin. That stuff is AMAZING for stopping blisters. As -soon- as you start feeling a point is rubbing, slap a piece of moleskin on that sucker.

2) I doubt you'll need to stop to catch your breath - that's what lines are for!

3) Being female, you will probably think you look ridiculous in a bathing suit whether you do or not. (I'm right there with ya, sister.) Fortunately, the only perception that matters is your own - so own that glorious body, girlfriend!

4) I feel pretty certain you will fit on Mine Train. I have to admit, my hips and thighs were pinched, but it's a short ride. Don't push the bar all the way down when you get in. It will go down as much as you push it, so leave yourself a little wiggle room. My ex was big - not so much obese as very wide-bodied... broad shoulders, broad hips, and we rode it together. It was cramped and there might have been a suction noise when we got out (ROFL) but I think you'll be fine.  Generally speaking, if you can fit in a modern airplane seat, I think you can default ride anything at Disney except Sum of All Thrills - but that's going away, right?


----------



## rosysubmarine

Princesca said:


> 1) Buy some moleskin. That stuff is AMAZING for stopping blisters. As -soon- as you start feeling a point is rubbing, slap a piece of moleskin on that sucker.
> 
> 2) I doubt you'll need to stop to catch your breath - that's what lines are for!
> 
> 3) Being female, you will probably think you look ridiculous in a bathing suit whether you do or not. (I'm right there with ya, sister.) Fortunately, the only perception that matters is your own - so own that glorious body, girlfriend!
> 
> 4) I feel pretty certain you will fit on Mine Train. I have to admit, my hips and thighs were pinched, but it's a short ride. Don't push the bar all the way down when you get in. It will go down as much as you push it, so leave yourself a little wiggle room. My ex was big - not so much obese as very wide-bodied... broad shoulders, broad hips, and we rode it together. It was cramped and there might have been a suction noise when we got out (ROFL) but I think you'll be fine.  Generally speaking, if you can fit in a modern airplane seat, I think you can default ride anything at Disney except Sum of All Thrills - but that's going away, right?


 Oooh, I like these numbered responses! Keeps things organized.

1) I have a big roll of moleskin just for that-- thank you, DISboards! I had never even heard of the stuff before joining!

2) I hope you're right, I'm just going to be trailing after an eight year-old on her first trip.

3) I'm testing a new bathing suit that's literally a dress made out of bathing suit material. I feel much more comfortable in that than I did my other bathing suit (which, er, didn't fit... whoops.)

4) I've just heard nightmarish stories about people getting in line and waiting for hours (we have FP+ so no worries there) only to be super-embarrassed when they can't fit. You know what? I'm going to just try it. Worst comes to worst, I'll laugh and wait at the exit. I'm also going to try Dumbo. YEAH! YEAAAHHH!

Leaving in a few hours, ahhhh!!


----------



## ojeight

I just returned from my trip and I had a good time but I do think a lot of the magic is gone. From cleanliness of the resorts and parks to helpfulness and attitudes of the cast members has changed the guest experience is just not the same. This wasn't the first time I noticed this but it's something that I have been noticing for several years. There were even two days where i didn't even go to the parks and I would normally spend all day in the parks from opening to closing. I have to wonder if i still love Disney World or do I love the idea of Disney World and what it once was.


----------



## GaryDis

We've just finished two days at USO, and while our original plans were to transfer to BWV tomorrow morning, do a water park, and then the party tomorrow night, we've liked USO enough that we may spend the morning there, mostly shopping and browsing, then do the transfer and rest before the party. 

Though I'm not sure if it's my gaydar out of whack or a lot of straight men in twos, threes, and fours going to the park together. Or maybe we're just getting old. But there were some more clearly gay couples and groups as well.


----------



## Jaspers

Today was a weird day for me since my friend pretty much decided to take me out of my closet at school. Hopefully the revelation doesn't make the two other friends look at me differently now.


----------



## Merida DunBroch

Jaspers said:


> Today was a weird day for me since my friend pretty much decided to take me out of my closet at school. Hopefully the revelation doesn't make the two other friends look at me differently now.



Ugh. I'm sorry that happened to you. That's one of the worst things you can do, to out someone without their explicit permission. I hope your friends still accept you and don't make it into a big deal.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Hey guys getting married next year on castaway cay!


----------



## Princesca

ojeight said:


> I just returned from my trip and I had a good time but I do think a lot of the magic is gone. From cleanliness of the resorts and parks to helpfulness and attitudes of the cast members has changed the guest experience is just not the same. This wasn't the first time I noticed this but it's something that I have been noticing for several years. There were even two days where i didn't even go to the parks and I would normally spend all day in the parks from opening to closing. I have to wonder if i still love Disney World or do I love the idea of Disney World and what it once was.



I'm sorry to hear this... also, I don't know about you, but I find that Disney is less magical for me now simply because I can afford to go more often. When I was a kid, it was like a dream, once every decade kind of thing, for the most part. I am also convinced that one reason I have such magical memories of Haunted Mansion and Pirates is because we always had to go in summer, and the AC was just such a relief. Now I can go when I want. It seems like a small, silly thing, but... it has a real effect!

After this trip, I will probably not go again until maybe 2019 or 2020. There are just too many other places I want to go see that aren't Disney, too. (I know, famous last words.)


----------



## Princesca

CampbellzSoup said:


> Hey guys getting married next year on castaway cay!



CONGRATS!!!!!! We expect pictures.


----------



## Princesca

Jaspers said:


> Today was a weird day for me since my friend pretty much decided to take me out of my closet at school. Hopefully the revelation doesn't make the two other friends look at me differently now.



Ugh, so sorry @Jaspers. Hopefully your other two friends prove to be better friends to you than the first one who outed you. I know it's probably not much consolation, but if your friends treat you badly because you're gay, you're better off without them. There is only one you in this world, and you are precious just the way you are. Don't ever change!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Princesca said:


> I'm sorry to hear this... also, I don't know about you, but I find that Disney is less magical for me now simply because I can afford to go more often. When I was a kid, it was like a dream, once every decade kind of thing, for the most part. I am also convinced that one reason I have such magical memories of Haunted Mansion and Pirates is because we always had to go in summer, and the AC was just such a relief. Now I can go when I want. It seems like a small, silly thing, but... it has a real effect!
> 
> After this trip, I will probably not go again until maybe 2019 or 2020. There are just too many other places I want to go see that aren't Disney, too. (I know, famous last words.)



I go to Disney as often as I can because not only does it make me feel good, but as I child I was poor.  I use to watch the Full House Specials/Family Matters - and was in awe.  Does anyone remember the commercials for WDW back in the day that were consistently on TV, or the ones that came on EVERY Disney movie?

It was such a fantasy to be able to go to this place when you know your mom is just making ends meet...now that I have a career I do everything...Disney Cruise Line, Aulani, Disneyland, WDW.  I just love that I can do the things that I want now.

The best part was to take MY mom and paid for her trip...that really made everything complete


----------



## Sean91

CampbellzSoup said:


> I go to Disney as often as I can because not only does it make me feel good, but as I child I was poor.  I use to watch the Full House Specials/Family Matters - and was in awe.  Does anyone remember the commercials for WDW back in the day that were consistently on TV, or the ones that came on EVERY Disney movie?
> 
> It was such a fantasy to be able to go to this place when you know your mom is just making ends meet...now that I have a career I do everything...Disney Cruise Line, Aulani, Disneyland, WDW.  I just love that I can do the things that I want now.
> 
> The best part was to take MY mom and paid for her trip...that really made everything complete


I'm finally getting my parents to WDW for my wedding, I couldn't be more excited for them to visit my spiritual home lol


----------



## Cinemaxwell

I, too, am suffering from post-Disney Depression. The snap back to reality is always an adjustment. Here are a few photos...


----------



## GaryDis

Cinemaxwell said:


> I, too, am suffering from post-Disney Depression. The snap back to reality is always an adjustment. Here are a few photos...
> 
> View attachment 196111 View attachment 196112 View attachment 196113 View attachment 196114 View attachment 196115 View attachment 196116 View attachment 196117 View attachment 196118


You can't fool me.  The first picture and last picture aren't Disney. Admit it, you like WWoHP too.


----------



## Cinemaxwell

GaryDis said:


> You can't fool me.  The first picture and last picture aren't Disney. Admit it, you like WWoHP too.



Accurate!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The best feeling in the world is being in shape just did a 3 mile run - you just feel so alive.

Just for a frame of reference has everyone found their prince charming a?


----------



## rosysubmarine

I'm posting this here because I wasn't really sure where else to put it but ohh my gosh I think my trip plans were just upstaged by a pool.
We're at WDW now and all I have heard about was going back to the hotel and going in the pool. My niece complained so much at EPCOT that we left the park early just so she could go swim! I'm... not going to lie, I'm disappointed. We've switched around all our plans tomorrow, too, in the hopes that if she gets in the pool in the morning she'll be better in the afternoon (we want to see Fantasmic). I just... if you ask her if she liked a certain ride she's like "Yeah, it was fine." But she's ECSTATIC about the pool. In her defense, it's been a relaxing day.

But next time I go to WDW, it's going to be solo or with someone my age.

I don't know, I'm still glad I got to take her, I'm just... disappointed.


----------



## njchris

rosysubmarine said:


> But next time I go to WDW, it's going to be solo or with someone my age.
> 
> I don't know, I'm still glad I got to take her, I'm just... disappointed.



I totally get it.  It's hard when someone doesn't feel the same as you do about what to do or go on.  I always try to go with someone that likes what I do or have similar likes in general for what to go on.  I would be disappointed too.  Still would have fun, but the disappointment would be there too.


----------



## GaryDis

In this weather, it's difficult to not be excited about the pool.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Yeah I couldn't handle that you can go to a pool anywhere...although I heard it's insanely hot there now.


----------



## Jaspers

Merida DunBroch said:


> Ugh. I'm sorry that happened to you. That's one of the worst things you can do, to out someone without their explicit permission. I hope your friends still accept you and don't make it into a big deal.





Princesca said:


> Ugh, so sorry @Jaspers. Hopefully your other two friends prove to be better friends to you than the first one who outed you. I know it's probably not much consolation, but if your friends treat you badly because you're gay, you're better off without them. There is only one you in this world, and you are precious just the way you are. Don't ever change!


Thank you both for your support and understanding, you're so kind.  
Even though outing me without my permission was indeed an uncomfortable situation I still don't want to believe that they did it out of bad intention, probably more likely just thoughtlessness. At least I haven't received any negative comments so I think it could be safe to assume that they have nothing against it.


----------



## rosysubmarine

It is really hot here now-- and I'm never complaining about the pool again. My niece got sick at DHS today with a fever. We left early (no Fantasmic, we had gotten the package and everything) but honestly? I'm not upset. I'm so glad she's okay! We're hanging out at the resort, we'll get some room service and just sit back and watch TV. She really scared me with how sick she looked, so I'm just grateful she's okay. It was a real wake-up call. I've been here before, I've done all this before. This is my niece's first time. This vacation is about her, not me.



Jaspers said:


> Thank you both for your support and understanding, you're so kind.
> Even though outing me without my permission was indeed an uncomfortable situation I still don't want to believe that they did it out of bad intention, probably more likely just thoughtlessness. At least I haven't received any negative comments so I think it could be safe to assume that they have nothing against it.


 I'm so sorry that this happened to you! I'm glad that things seem to be okay so far, and I hope things continue looking up for you.


----------



## Princesca

I think this post got eaten somehow... so popping in to finish it.

@rosysubmarine I feel your pain. I planned this amazing trip back in 2012 for my niece, primarily, though several went, and while I do think she had a good time, the playground at Pop Century was her favorite thing.

I was like...


----------



## sarahatthesea

Jaspers said:


> Thank you both for your support and understanding, you're so kind.
> Even though outing me without my permission was indeed an uncomfortable situation I still don't want to believe that they did it out of bad intention, probably more likely just thoughtlessness. At least I haven't received any negative comments so I think it could be safe to assume that they have nothing against it.



That's really good news! I have also been outed, in the past, by straight people who just didn't think twice about it. No ill will at all, it just wasn't an issue to them, and they didn't think about how it could be for others. So you might be right about your take on it! Still, a big mistake.


----------



## Merida DunBroch

@Jaspers Even though it was a mistake (and even though I don't know the entirety of the situation haha), I'm sure there was no active maliciousness in it; sometimes it just slips out of their mouths or they don't realize it could be a huge deal to others. Happens way too often, unfortunately, but it happens. Regardless, I'm happy it's gone well for you! 

@Princesca oh gosh, the playground there?? I love Pop Century but...oh lord lol. I'm glad that wasn't my sister's favorite part of WDW. I'm still surprised hers were Spaceship Earth and the Barnstormer; they were pretty much the last two attractions I would've thought to be her favorites. Just goes to show you...


----------



## TornadoTitan

Hello, new to the Dis Boards and just wanted to pop in to see what this thread is about. Rainbow Lounge sounds like such a fancy title.


----------



## Princesca

TornadoTitan said:


> Hello, new to the Dis Boards and just wanted to pop in to see what this thread is about. Rainbow Lounge sounds like such a fancy title.



Sooooo fancy! *polishes the disco ball*

Welcome!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

BEaury and the best of a whole new world as wedding song please help!


----------



## DisneyFanJoie

CampbellzSoup said:


> BEaury and the best of a whole new world as wedding song please help!


Personally...I would go with Beauty and the Beast. It still makes me think of my John (my husband). "Bittersweet and strange...finding you can change...learning you were wrong." I never thought I would ever ever ever be happy. I was wrong. John came into my world and turned it around. 

My two cents. 

I love this thread!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

DisneyFanJoie said:


> Personally...I would go with Beauty and the Beast. It still makes me think of my John (my husband). "Bittersweet and strange...finding you can change...learning you were wrong." I never thought I would ever ever ever be happy. I was wrong. John came into my world and turned it around.
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> I love this thread!



Why do you make me wanna make me cry


----------



## DisneyFanJoie

It's only the truth. He's everything to me. I can't hear "Candle on the Water," "So This is Love," and "I See the Light" without crying either. I freakin' love my husband. lol. 

Can't wait to see what you decide!!


----------



## Cubbiecakes

DisneyFanJoie said:


> It's only the truth. He's everything to me. I can't hear "Candle on the Water," "So This is Love," and "I See the Light" without crying either. I freakin' love my husband. lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you decide!!



Don't forget "Someone's Waiting For You" from The Rescuers. Makes me cry every time.


----------



## rosysubmarine

Cubbiecakes said:


> Don't forget "Someone's Waiting For You" from The Rescuers. Makes me cry every time.


 Oh my gosh this song 

I do think Beauty and the Beast would be a better song out of those two, though.

(We made it back home last night safe and sound. It was a good trip, definitely learned a lot. Next time... going solo or with my mom ahahaha.)


----------



## DisneyFanJoie

^Glad you got home safe!!



Cubbiecakes said:


> Don't forget "Someone's Waiting For You" from The Rescuers. Makes me cry every time.


Oh!! That's a good one, too!!


----------



## Johnboy978

Never knew I needed from princess and the frog is a good one too


----------



## TayjaDanger

Derailing this a little (but isn't that what this forum is for?!) but I just booked airfare for a quick trip back to WDW this winter! YAY! I was originally trying to get my (now ex-) girlfriend to come with me on a spring trip and experience the magic for herself, so she would know why I'm so ga ga about the place. But then we split and the rest is herstory. So anyway, my mom misses Florida, and loves WDW of course, and she offered to take me and my sister for a short trip in the off season! And totally coincidentally, she wants to stay at AoA, which is the resort I'd looked into booking with the ex, before-- Little Mermaid rooms!!!! I'm so excited to get to go back so soon after my big fall trip and make use of the AP. (They are right about how APs burn a hole in your pocket!). So there's some sunshine on that silver lining and most of the clouds are out of here!


----------



## rosysubmarine

Congrats on being able to go back! The Little Mermaid rooms look amazing, I hope you have lots of fun in them! 
I'm sorry about your breakup, but you're right about the silver lining-- you are going to have SO much fun!


----------



## Jaspers

For chit chat reasons I'm telling that today was the first exam of the week. Which means there are four more to go. At least there's something good about that math was the first exam - for some reason it's relieving when the most difficult one is over already.
-----


rosysubmarine said:


> I'm so sorry that this happened to you! I'm glad that things seem to be okay so far, and I hope things continue looking up for you.





sarahatthesea said:


> That's really good news! I have also been outed, in the past, by straight people who just didn't think twice about it. No ill will at all, it just wasn't an issue to them, and they didn't think about how it could be for others. So you might be right about your take on it! Still, a big mistake.





Merida DunBroch said:


> @Jaspers Even though it was a mistake (and even though I don't know the entirety of the situation haha), I'm sure there was no active maliciousness in it; sometimes it just slips out of their mouths or they don't realize it could be a huge deal to others. Happens way too often, unfortunately, but it happens. Regardless, I'm happy it's gone well for you!



Thank you again for all the reassurance! I hadn't really thought about it that way but it makes a lot of sense. I do believe that nothing else is going to happen because nothing has really changed. Also even if something negative happened, I wouldn't worry about it too much because people here are so kind and supportive and give reassurance.  I love this place.


----------



## TayjaDanger

rosysubmarine said:


> Congrats on being able to go back! The Little Mermaid rooms look amazing, I hope you have lots of fun in them!
> I'm sorry about your breakup, but you're right about the silver lining-- you are going to have SO much fun!



Thank you!! It's always such a bitter pill wit breakups--all the plans and dreams you pin onto something... But ultimately it's for the better. And a trip to Disney definitely helps the medicine go down!


----------



## ojeight

Anyone have any good Halloween costume ideas?


----------



## njchris

Not Disney related, but anyone going to the NY Comic Con next week?


----------



## ojeight

njchris said:


> Not Disney related, but anyone going to the NY Comic Con next week?


If I can get ticket I plan on going.


----------



## RileyMasters

ojeight said:


> Anyone have any good Halloween costume ideas?



I'm doing a quick closet costume, as Max from Life is Strange. I think. Maybe. Possibly? Depends.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I don't know how people wear skinny jeans ...I tried a pair on today and my calves felt like they were choking, your thighs tight and your weenie shows in them it just was not for me...

I guess I have a more athletic build but still I was like let me try those on! Never again I always liked a more loose fitting Jean but the young hip 30 year old me said oh what the heck!


----------



## GaryDis

CampbellzSoup said:


> I tried a pair on today and my calves felt like they were choking, your thighs tight and your weenie shows in them it just was not for me


A very old joke is that it's ok for people to see on which side you dress as long as they can't tell your religion.


----------



## ojeight

RileyMasters said:


> I'm doing a quick closet costume, as Max from Life is Strange. I think. Maybe. Possibly? Depends.


I'm probably just doing to go as Tom Cruise in Risky Business. A lot of the ideas I had, the people at the party are not going to know.


----------



## Princesca

ojeight said:


> Anyone have any good Halloween costume ideas?



It's kind of silly I guess but you could go as a crayon... it's a really easy costume. You just make a pointy hat out of posterboard (rolled into a cone) in like red, or some color like that, then wear a red t-shirt and a pair of red sweatpants. If you're feeling froggy, you can even take a sharpie and write CRAYOLA down the side, copying the way crayons look.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

These two make me wanna vomit!


----------



## Princesca

CampbellzSoup said:


> These two make me wanna vomit!



Awwwwwwwwwww sooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## ojeight

njchris said:


> Not Disney related, but anyone going to the NY Comic Con next week?


I went on the last day. Did you go?


----------



## ojeight

This thread seems to have fizzled out.


----------



## Princesca

ojeight said:


> This thread seems to have fizzled out.



Well, Jonas started it, I think, and he's been very busy with RL... and I've been kinda busy, too. But I'm still here! I'm just undercaffeinated.


----------



## LadyD

We are 5 days out from our WDW trip! We had these buttons made for our trip  I'm just about ready to explode from excitement!


----------



## wnwardii

I leave tomorrow morning for my trip!  Been getting my confirmation emails about my upcoming ADRs.


----------



## Jay1075

Love those pins LadyD!


----------



## wnwardii

Well I survived my first day back at the most Magical Place on Earth.  LONG day!!! Think I was up for close to 20 hours between getting up before leaving for the airport and by the time I made it back to the Contemporary after the 11:15pm Boo To You Parade.  I am writing all of my thoughts down and plan on posting a trip report.  But so far a great first day!!!


----------



## MassJester

CampbellzSoup said:


> I don't know how people wear skinny jeans ...I tried a pair on today and my calves felt like they were choking, your thighs tight and your weenie shows in them it just was not for me...
> 
> I guess I have a more athletic build but still I was like let me try those on! Never again I always liked a more loose fitting Jean but the young hip 30 year old me said oh what the heck!



At a certain size, any jeans become "skinny jeans".


----------



## njchris

ojeight said:


> I went on the last day. Did you go?


I did go but not the last day.  Thursday through Saturday.  Did you have fun?

I haven't been on here in a bit.  Life has been a bit stressful/blah/lonely lately!  Yuck.


----------



## ojeight

njchris said:


> I did go but not the last day.  Thursday through Saturday.  Did you have fun?
> 
> I haven't been on here in a bit.  Life has been a bit stressful/blah/lonely lately!  Yuck.


I did have a good time. It was a bit of a last minute thing but it was fun. I got some cool things. I was looking for DVDs but couldn't find the ones I was  looking for. Did you have a good time?


----------



## njchris

ojeight said:


> I did have a good time. It was a bit of a last minute thing but it was fun. I got some cool things. I was looking for DVDs but couldn't find the ones I was  looking for. Did you have a good time?


I had fun.  My Feet don't agree with me.   I did snag the rainbow batman pop figure, tho.


----------



## amberg93

Hey everyone, it's my first time heading in here ( the rainbow lounge) and I just wanted to say how glad I am that there's an LGBTQ+ chat thread. 

I'm in college right now (Nursing program) and so there's an LGBTQ+ club but goodness it's hard to find time to swing in there when people are around. At least here I don't have to worry about hours that I'm on compared to other people being on. 

I'm majorly Disney sick right now and wishing I could go back, especially as the semester progresses. Is it May yet? Cause I'm ready to be back in the magic.


----------



## Jaspers

amberg93 said:


> Hey everyone, it's my first time heading in here ( the rainbow lounge) and I just wanted to say how glad I am that there's an LGBTQ+ chat thread.


Hi and welcome! It's really great that you like the thread because it's always comfortable here. 
It's also great that you have something wonderful to wait for! Even though the waiting could as well be the most difficult part.


----------



## amberg93

Jaspers said:


> Hi and welcome! It's really great that you like the thread because it's always comfortable here.
> It's also great that you have something wonderful to wait for! Even though the waiting could as well be the most difficult part.



Thank you! For sure it's difficult to wait.


----------



## puertorican00676

Hi everyone! Just booked a trip in June to celebrate my husband birthday, it's gonna be our nephews (18 and 16) and us both. Can't wait! typically we avoid summer at all cost, but it's his big 40! so I could not say no and any excuse to go to Disney World is a great excuse. jajaja


----------



## Sean91

Hi y'all! Anyone still up? Up past midnight because I can't sleep so thought "what time's better to book Disney?"


----------



## MassJester

There is never a bad time to book a trip. So, when are you going?


----------



## VenVen1412

I'm going to Disney World with my family for my dad's birthday over the holidays!


----------



## SanFranDizneeGuy

Jonas_Swe said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> When *Pete* call we listen, right peeps?
> 
> So in another fun effort to boost this LGBT-section on the boards - I want to invite you all to the *Rainbow Lounge!*
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few _"non Disney"_ topics here in this section already, but here's our own relaxed hang out to just chit-chat away with no Off Topic concerns, since we won't have a general topic.
> 
> No holding back on "partner", "hubby", "wifey", "snuggle boo"... or whatever we chose to call our dear ones!
> 
> Let's chit chat about everything from daily things to our big dreams. So just rant it all off here, or why not just stop by and say *Hi!* to bump this new fun thread to the top again _(where it sure will belong). _
> 
> Looking forward to chit chat with you all! - *Let's get this party started!*


Hi there -- nice to find this group here...Professional guy here in SF Bay area...DIsney fan (obviously) and looking to make new friends (or more) here.    Happy New Years, all!


----------



## Petroglyph

Hi everyone! I'm a lesbian in my mid 30s who is going to Disney World for the 2nd time in April.  I actually went as a 4 year old in the mid 80s, but all I remember is waiting in line for It's a Small World. Oops. 

I'm going with another lesbian friend- we are not a couple- and her parents.  Long story, but my parents hate Disney (my trip in the 80s was with an aunt) so I am on a learning curve with a lot of the movies and such.  I'm really looking forward to the trip and I am hoping to find some cool Moana stuff!


----------



## daddrinksOzellSoda

Ok - no tears but my bf just dumped me and I was hoping I could come to a happy place and just lounge - a bit about me 51, sexy as hell, just got back from taking my two kids (son 14 daughter 12) to Disneyland for the first time over Christmas. My former bf wasn't into Disney at all and was one of the many things that ended up leading to the end of the road. But no more of him. I'm a park addict and there isn't anything wrong with that just as much as there isn't anything wrong with being gay. (Last time: he often said I was to gay - what the Pixie Dust does that mean). Where are all the true men that love a walk in the park and a hunt for a hidden Mickey?


----------



## MagicB

Hello, In april 2017 I'll be for the first time in WDW  ! What is is your  experiance as a gay in WDW ? I love have a picture with characters ... is this not a little bit strange when I want this with my friend I'm ?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Hello everybody. I'm a 41 year old single lesbian. Ive been to DW a few times with my brother and his husband. This year I'm going with two of my friends and they are going for the first time. will be interesting. Seven days in FL and five in the park. I don't want to over stress them. I figure one day off in the middle to relax and not feel like we are really missing anything, or heck I can just add another day.


----------



## Gayaussie

Hey guys,
This is my first post so I hope that I am putting it in the right place!
I am an Aussie guy living in London, and will be travelling solo to Orlando on the 20th Feb 2017. I have a few days in Orlando before I drive to Miami and was thinking to visit a theme park or two. 
As I am by myself I was wondering if there is a way of connecting with other gay travellers that are there at the same time? Its a long stretch I know, but was not sure about going alone as it seems like the place where everyone is in groups. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks!


----------



## JoeyAnyc

MagicB said:


> Hello, In april 2017 I'll be for the first time in WDW  ! What is is your  experiance as a gay in WDW ? I love have a picture with characters ... is this not a little bit strange when I want this with my friend I'm ?



My husband & I never had a single issue at Disney in the 13 years we have been going. We pose with characters together, hold hands, one king bed, etc. No problems. However we never do heavy PDA in public, Disney nor elsewhere. Don't think you have anything to worry about. Have a great time.


----------



## MagicB

JoeyAnyc said:


> My husband & I never had a single issue at Disney in the 13 years we have been going. We pose with characters together, hold hands, one king bed, etc. No problems. However we never do heavy PDA in public, Disney nor elsewhere. Don't think you have anything to worry about. Have a great time.


Thanks for you reaction. I'm going to Disney for fun and not for heavy PDY But sometimes I can be very enthusiastic


----------



## *Tiggerific*

Back in 2014 my wife and I went to WDW for our honeymoon. Being it was our honeymoon we did hold hands in the parks all the time and occasionally kiss each other as well, but were never all over each other in public. Nothing was ever said to either of us and we didn't even notice stares.


----------



## Matoskah Poodle

MagicB said:


> Hello, In april 2017 I'll be for the first time in WDW  ! What is is your  experiance as a gay in WDW ? I love have a picture with characters ... is this not a little bit strange when I want this with my friend I'm ?



Hey Magic We spent our honeymoon there last April and will be back this april. My DH ran around one day in a"Just Hitched! He lost Everything and I Got It All!" shirt.   Not an issue to be found.  It was great.  You have nothing to be worried about.


----------



## MagicB

Matoskah Poodle said:


> Hey Magic We spent our honeymoon there last April and will be back this april. My DH ran around one day in a"Just Hitched! He lost Everything and I Got It All!" shirt.   Not an issue to be found.  It was great.  You have nothing to be worried about.


Good to know


----------



## allears

Just finding this thread and popping in. 

Leaving on Friday for our next Disney cruise. Can't wait to be back. 

On the "current" topic, my DH and I were married two years ago and spent our honeymoon on the Disney Magic (our 4th) cruise together and a couple of days at the park. We've never experienced anything but positives with Disney. Our first day on board and the first day in the park we worn t-shirts with a silouette of the castle that said Just Married. Received lots of congrats and romantic turn down service on the ship.


----------



## DreamRunner1

Fully admit the very first time I went in to Magic Kingdom with my husband, I wasn't sure what the reaction would be if we held hands.  But ever since, I just don't care.  Disney loves everyone   Same on the Dream, there was never any reaction from other guests that we were two mid-30s men that were obviously together with no kids lol.


----------



## MagicB

It's sounds good


----------



## Natasha Romanov

Princesca said:


> Okay, a more serious topic... maybe we can get some people to stop lurking and post!
> 
> Explain, in as many sentences as you care to use, why Disney is so important, or what Disney means, to you.



Hi.  This is my first time posting 

I have loved Disney since I was a kid. My parents took my siblings and I to Disneyland several times and I loved every trip.  My wife loves Disney as much as I do, and we've visited Disney World several times now.  We went there for our honeymoon and will be going again this September for our ten year anniversary.  

I love theme parks in general and am a roller coaster fanatic, but the theming and detail of the Disney parks cannot be found anywhere else.  I also like that it allows adults to be kids for a bit.  I am lawyer, which is often stressful, so it is nice to be able to go to a place where you can have fun, be yourself and not be judged.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Natasha Romanov said:


> Hi.  This is my first time posting
> 
> I have loved Disney since I was a kid. My parents took my siblings and I to Disneyland several times and I loved every trip.  My wife loves Disney as much as I do, and we've visited Disney World several times now.  We went there for our honeymoon and will be going again this September for our ten year anniversary.
> 
> I love theme parks in general and am a roller coaster fanatic, but the theming and detail of the Disney parks cannot be found anywhere else.  I also like that it allows adults to be kids for a bit.  I am lawyer, which is often stressful, so it is nice to be able to go to a place where you can have fun, be yourself and not be judged.


Welcome, and I agree. From the first time I've been to Disneyland to every time I visit Disneyworld when I walk under those arches I just don't think about anything outside of those walls. It truly is a magical place. When will you be there in September. I'll be there too. There will be a lot to do with food and wine going on, but also MNSSHP. That makes scheduling a little challenging.


----------



## Natasha Romanov

Elsaalltheway said:


> Welcome, and I agree. From the first time I've been to Disneyland to every time I visit Disneyworld when I walk under those arches I just don't think about anything outside of those walls. It truly is a magical place. When will you be there in September. I'll be there too. There will be a lot to do with food and wine going on, but also MNSSHP. That makes scheduling a little challenging.



We are going from September 1st to 18th.  We are driving down from Canada, so it is going to be an epic trip.  It is our first time there in September and our first time going to the halloween party, so I am very excited.  In addition to celebrating our anniversary, we are going with a friend and her daughters for the first week, for one of her kid's 18th birthday.  They are not telling her until they fly out the day before her birthday, and then she will get a second surprise when my wife and I meet them at Disney.  It is going to be fun.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Natasha Romanov said:


> We are going from September 1st to 18th.  We are driving down from Canada, so it is going to be an epic trip.  It is our first time there in September and our first time going to the halloween party, so I am very excited.  In addition to celebrating our anniversary, we are going with a friend and her daughters for the first week, for one of her kid's 18th birthday.  They are not telling her until they fly out the day before her birthday, and then she will get a second surprise when my wife and I meet them at Disney.  It is going to be fun.


That is going to be awesome. I'll be down from the 5th of sept till the 14th. I'm going with two of my friends who are first timers. Should be fun all around.


----------



## GemKate

Hi All, first post on these forums - been watching the podcast for ages and it's nearly time for our first trip to WDW! So excited!!

One quick question, my fiancée and I are both trans women flying over from the UK for the first time. I'm fairly laid back, but my partner is worried about the reaction we may get from other guests - especially when it comes to using the restrooms, or engaging in subtle PDAs in the parks. Especially given the way bathroom bills and general anti-trans sentiment seems to be on the rise in the US (as it is to a lesser extent here). This is a lifelong-dream holiday for us, especially her, and I'd hate for it to be ruined by any confrontation or horrible comments. 

Does anyone have any idea if we're likely to encounter any problems? The odd funny look is expected, but hopefully nothing more. Not that this should matter but in terms of appearance, we both generally go about our business without incident when alone. Being together seems to out us more quickly and (on rare occasions) attract stupid comments and I think that's her main worry.

Also - we're staying on site most of the time, but going to venture to the Florida Mall and catch an Orlando Magic game one night. Any tips for that? I've heard some of the areas near Amway are a little 'unwelcoming'


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Welcom GemKate. I don't know about the Florida Mall or the Amway center so I can't really help you there. But I can help with Disney. First where are you staying? Just wondering for my curiosity. But honestly I don't think you will have many problems with any bathroom issues. I would find the bathrooms that are in constant use and not a line, most people are in their own little world as they wander through the parks, its only when they actually are standing in line do they stop and actually look around. I actually find Disney very welcoming. The year before I was in Disney Springs and holding a friends hand and didn't get any looks. My brother and his husband will sometimes hold hands and still eyes on the next destination people. 

Most importantly it's your trip. Enjoy it. Have fun, and I'm sure the Mouse will treat you right.


----------



## dan40

Are there any LGBT meetup threads going for 2017?  If so, I'd like to participate...  I see there's one for 2016 but now that horrible year is behind us, we can move on to better and brighter things!


----------



## GemKate

Elsaalltheway said:


> Welcom GemKate. I don't know about the Florida Mall or the Amway center so I can't really help you there. But I can help with Disney. First where are you staying? Just wondering for my curiosity. But honestly I don't think you will have many problems with any bathroom issues. I would find the bathrooms that are in constant use and not a line, most people are in their own little world as they wander through the parks, its only when they actually are standing in line do they stop and actually look around. I actually find Disney very welcoming. The year before I was in Disney Springs and holding a friends hand and didn't get any looks. My brother and his husband will sometimes hold hands and still eyes on the next destination people.
> 
> Most importantly it's your trip. Enjoy it. Have fun, and I'm sure the Mouse will treat you right.



Thanks Elsa, I'm pretty sure we'll be fine and figured most people will be too busy being on their own holiday to take much notice of us - just looking to put my partner at ease. It's good to hear that the place is generally ok. We're staying at Old Key West, just over two weeks to go now!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

GemKate said:


> Thanks Elsa, I'm pretty sure we'll be fine and figured most people will be too busy being on their own holiday to take much notice of us - just looking to put my partner at ease. It's good to hear that the place is generally ok. We're staying at Old Key West, just over two weeks to go now!


With just over two weeks, I wouldn't really have a lot of worry, still should be slow, but picking up a bit as spring break is starting for some places. I think you will have a great time.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Hey all.  So I went down to FL for the first time in probably 25 years in January to go to Universal.  I stayed on property at the bay lake tower since my friend who i was traveling with was a DVC member.  The experience totally sold me and I ended up leaving a DVC member myself.  Now I'm planning my first trip back to disney in 30 years in September with some friends.  Hoping to meet some people, DVC member or otherwise, for friends.  I'm Tony


----------



## Jay1075

Welcome to another Bostonian (I'm in the burbs but still..)! Congrats on the DVC.  In the process of buying a DVC as well, can't wait to close and plan our August trip.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Hey thanks!  Burbs here too I live up by the NH border.  Did you buy through Disney or resale?  I got a small package through Disney so I get the perks but I am closing on a resale contract next month.  Looking forward to my September trip.


----------



## Jay1075

We went resale, it was the only way I was going to get my hubby to agree to the purchase so no member perks for us just yet. We choose AK as our home resort as it was a resort we would enjoy if we couldn't get a room elsewhere and the points/price worked out.  I'd like to add on a small direct contract at another resort to give us another 11 month option and the extra benefits, but that will have to wait a bit.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Jay1075 said:


> We went resale, it was the only way I was going to get my hubby to agree to the purchase so no member perks for us just yet. We choose AK as our home resort as it was a resort we would enjoy if we couldn't get a room elsewhere and the points/price worked out.  I'd like to add on a small direct contract at another resort to give us another 11 month option and the extra benefits, but that will have to wait a bit.



Resale is definitely the way to go.  I bought in to Polynesian while I was there just for 50 points just to get the card.  Not sure if I could have gone as low as 25 probably should have asked.  I ended up with Saratoga Springs on my resale package.  It had all the 2016 points banked plus a few left from 2015, so I jumped on it. 11 more days on my Disney ROFR!


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Unfortunately Disney exercised their right of first refusal.  Back to square 1.


----------



## Jay1075

Rats! Hope you find another good one soon!


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Jay1075 said:


> Rats! Hope you find another good one soon!


Thanks.  I had a feeling it was going to happen when I saw the packages Disney bought last month.  Mine was right in the same range.


----------



## DisneyMooseketeer

Princesca said:


> Okay, a more serious topic... maybe we can get some people to stop lurking and post!
> 
> Explain, in as many sentences as you care to use, why Disney is so important, or what Disney means, to you.



For me, Disney World is all about memories – old ones and making new ones.  My first trip was with my family back in 1978 – middle of summer.  It was our first ‘real’ vacation and right after high school for me.  I even remember driving with my mother to the travel agency to pick up the airline tickets (Eastern Airlines) and the hotel itinerary.   Only the Magic Kingdom was open at the time so we spent two days in the park and several days at other parks, Sea World, Cypress Gardens, Busch Gardens and Alligator World are the places I remember.   A really wonderful time with the family. Always good memories, even if things didn’t go along as planned.

My next trip to DW wasn’t until 1994 with a friend.  I had moved to California and we had gone to Disneyland a few years before and decided to go to DW.   Then went back with family again in 1996. For me, it was about spending time with my family.   We really enjoyed being together and all get along well.  I just remember everyone’s joy at being together at DW.

My friend and I would go to DW every 2-3 years.  Sometimes wished we had children to take with us so, in later years, we would ‘steal’ my brother’s kids and take them to DW.  Now have husband   and ‘dragging’ him to DW every couple of years.  He’s actually warming up to Disney and looking forward to our next trip together in December.  We’re not big planners so we relax and mostly wing it in the parks.  We’re never disappointed.  Just making more memories.  And the memories are what I love.

Heading to DW for the first time by myself on Sunday for a conference.  Just planning on walking through Epcot and HS at a leisurely pace, in-between conference events.  Need to remember I’m there for a conference.


----------



## Chuckers

Jay1075 said:


> Welcome to another Bostonian (I'm in the burbs but still..)! Congrats on the DVC.  In the process of buying a DVC as well, can't wait to close and plan our August trip.




Yay! It's nice to see another gay person in the burbs of Boston..starting to think we're a species on the brink of extinction out here! Especially one who's a Disney lover!


----------



## C.R.

BostonLawyer978 said:


> Hey all.  So I went down to FL for the first time in probably 25 years in January to go to Universal.  I stayed on property at the bay lake tower since my friend who i was traveling with was a DVC member.  The experience totally sold me and I ended up leaving a DVC member myself.  Now I'm planning my first trip back to disney in 30 years in September with some friends.  Hoping to meet some people, DVC member or otherwise, for friends.  I'm Tony


How did you like the DVC experience?


----------



## Chuckers

i'm jealous.. I wish I could afford DVC.. and the trips to take advantage of it.


----------



## Billnpcola

When the park first opened in 1971 my family and I got to attend with the E tickets and all. It was really the only vacation we went on for about a 15 year period. As an adult I found myself drawn to those childhood memories and missed the first gay days by going to the park one day early. about 2 years ago i had a heart attack and since facing my own mortality I have gone about 6 times in the last two years. Most of the time for 2 weeks at a time. This will be my 4th time staying on the property and since my first have always stayed at Coronado. This time we, my partner of 20 years, and I are at Coronado for one week and Port Orleans Riverside the second week. I'm not as old as I sound but still find myself becoming a child again when I am at Disney. Looking forward to my first Riptide and first visit during Gaydays this year.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Jay1075 said:


> We went resale, it was the only way I was going to get my hubby to agree to the purchase so no member perks for us just yet. We choose AK as our home resort as it was a resort we would enjoy if we couldn't get a room elsewhere and the points/price worked out.  I'd like to add on a small direct contract at another resort to give us another 11 month option and the extra benefits, but that will have to wait a bit.


I just got the word back from my Broker that Disney passed on the Right of First Refusal on the second package!  Officially have my Saratoga Springs package!


----------



## Jay1075

BostonLawyer978 said:


> I just got the word back from my Broker that Disney passed on the Right of First Refusal on the second package!  Officially have my Saratoga Springs package!



Congrats!!! We just closed on our AK points, can't wait to book! Where do think you'll stay first?


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Jay1075 said:


> Congrats!!! We just closed on our AK points, can't wait to book! Where do think you'll stay first?


Actually I have a week booked at Animal Kingdom Labor Day week.  The first DVC hotel I ever stayed at was Bay Lake Tower.  I love it there.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Jay1075 said:


> Congrats!!! We just closed on our AK points, can't wait to book! Where do think you'll stay first?


How about you?  Have you stayed at a DVC hotel before?


----------



## Jay1075

We haven't stayed in a DVC yet but will be heading down in August and planning on staying sat the Polynesian


----------



## DreamRunner1

Our first DVC was Animal Kingdom - loved it, although it was a short trip.  Looking forward to our 4 nights at BLT in April for Dark Side weekend.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

I really want to go to that but don't think my DVC package will close in time.  If you haven't already, definitely go to the top of the world lounge.  It's a DVC only lounge on the top floor of BLT.  Awesome firework viewing.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Anyone going to be in Disney Labor Day week?  Going to be there with some friends at that time would be fun to make some new Disney friends.


----------



## MagicB

Who wants to say hello to  two people from the Netherlands ? We are 20 April at HS, 21 April at Ak, 23 April at EC 26 April at MK


----------



## Sean91

GaryDis said:


> A very old joke is that it's ok for people to see on which side you dress as long as they can't tell your religion.


This is my favorite post ever on the Disboads. Thank you, sir!


----------



## BostonLawyer978

C.R. said:


> How did you like the DVC experience?


It was amazing.  Sorry I never replied to this I don't think.  Disney definitely knows hospitality.


----------



## Bradcorn1

So is anybody from this chat going to the DIS20?


----------



## wnwardii

Yes, I am going to the DIS 20th.  Will be there 5/29-6/3.


----------



## Bradcorn1

wnwardii said:


> Yes, I am going to the DIS 20th.  Will be there 5/29-6/3.




My dates in town are  5/29 - 6/5


----------



## wnwardii

Bradcorn1 said:


> My dates in town are  5/29 - 6/5



Some of us DISers have been arranging various "unofficial" meet ups and some dining plans over in this thread -> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-20th-anniversary-un-official-meet-ups-events-and-make-a-friend-thread.3593096/

I know that Kevin and John have also been planning a meetup on Saturday, June 3rd during Gay Days at the Magic Kingdom.  During the podcast earlier, Kevin said 10:30am in front of It's A Small World.  

I am hoping that Pete and Ryno will have some other meet ups.  They indicated that we may start finding out more about these other meet ups next week.

And one point of clarification on my previous post, my last full day of my trip is 6/3.  I leave on 6/4.


----------



## Bradcorn1

wnwardii said:


> Some of us DISers have been arranging various "unofficial" meet ups and some dining plans over in this thread -> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-20th-anniversary-un-official-meet-ups-events-and-make-a-friend-thread.3593096/
> 
> I know that Kevin and John have also been planning a meetup on Saturday, June 3rd during Gay Days at the Magic Kingdom.  During the podcast earlier, Kevin said 10:30am in front of It's A Small World.
> 
> I am hoping that Pete and Ryno will have some other meet ups.  They indicated that we may start finding out more about these other meet ups next week.
> 
> And one point of clarification on my previous post, my last full day of my trip is 6/3.  I leave on 6/4.




On the Facebook page I am the individual who posted the Disney balloons photo.


----------



## Bradcorn1

Bradcorn1 said:


> On the Facebook page I am the individual who posted the Disney balloons photo.


 

My bad.   The face book one oops lol


----------



## MetalMasterC

I wonder how many trans persons frequent this sub-forum.


----------



## Sean91

Just dropping in to say I'm SO jealous of y'all that are going to DIS20. If only the fiance would allow it I would be there in a shot!


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Chuckers said:


> i'm jealous.. I wish I could afford DVC.. and the trips to take advantage of it.


Sorry chuckers missed these before.  Nice to see another Bostonian


----------



## Chuckers

BostonLawyer978 said:


> Sorry chuckers missed these before.  Nice to see another Bostonian



I'm not a true Bostonian... In my heart I will always be a New Yorker... but I've lived in Northern New Jersey, So. Fla, Chicago area, LA area, Atlanta area, and now Boston Burbs... so I have had my New York-ness quite diluted.


----------



## rdesisto

Bostonian here, as well!


----------



## suomyno

Bradcorn1 said:


> So is anybody from this chat going to the DIS20?



I've been more of a lurker than a poster on this forum, but my partner and I will be there for the 20th 5/31-6/03.


----------



## Liv Riley

Princesca said:


> Okay, a more serious topic... maybe we can get some people to stop lurking and post!
> 
> Explain, in as many sentences as you care to use, why Disney is so important, or what Disney means, to you.



Disney, to me, is family. It's an outlet for my creativity and home away from home. I was never afraid of being turned away, even when I just came out and now that I'm accepting my disabilities; it'll always be my laughing place!


----------



## JoeyAnyc

I'm excited for the DIS20 events. I went to the Disapalooza Diagon Alley _event. They did a great job. _


----------



## Chuckers

Princesca said:


> Okay, a more serious topic... maybe we can get some people to stop lurking and post!
> 
> Explain, in as many sentences as you care to use, why Disney is so important, or what Disney means, to you.



I missed this.. sorry...

Here's what Disney means to me... It's a place where magic happens, no matter how old you are, how big you are, who you love, or what you look like. Disney goes out of their way to make sure that as many people as possible can enjoy their rides and shows. When I was at my biggest, weight wise, I never had ANY problem fitting into a Disney Ride. I never had to take the 'walk of shame' because a restraint didn't fit. Disney cast members and characters have always made me feel welcome. 
There were times when I was showing my rainbow pride tattoo that I actually got special attention from cast members and characters. At the Crystal Palace dinner for my 40th Birthday, I was wearing a tank top and my rainbow pride G Clef tattoo was showing. When Piglet came around to our table, he patted the tattoo a few times and then game me a 'thumbs up.' That same trip, I went to go on Soaring, but the line was 2 hours long and return times were 4 hours later. I went to ask about the single rider line and was told by the cast member that the line was discontinued because it sometimes ran longer than the standby line. My friend, trying to be cute, said 'can't you do anything for him, it's his 40th Birthday?' To which I replied 'No, that's okay, I am not asking for special treatment.' The cast member pulled me aside and gave me 2 4 person anytime return passes and said 'sometimes we have to take care of our own' and he, too, patted my tattoo. 
There are just the little things that make the place magical and special. Their attention to detail, things that most people wouldn't even see or miss - like on BTMRR, on the hill up there are rattlesnakes with tails actually rattling.. who has time to see that? (Me, apparently.. ) Surprise animal towels on the bed. The bus driver who tells you that if you're late for a dinner reservation to blame the buses because they understand the transportation system sometimes fails. The tram operator in Disneyland who tells jokes to his passengers going back to their cars because he knows everyone is exhausted and could use a laugh. The sticker I got for being 'That Guy' at the Laugh Factory - something they don't have to do. 
Just the fact that once I go under the Welcome arch, I can leave the world outside and be in my own little heaven. Whether it's Walt Disney World, Disneyland, or Disneyland Paris, upon entry, you can forget everything else and just relax, enjoy and not worry about who I am, what I am, or how old I am.


----------



## Chuckers

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is it weird that I feel super uncomfortable at gay clubs...?



Nope, I personally don't like Gay clubs/bars. I hate the posing, I hate the attitude, and I hate the drunks.


----------



## Bradcorn1

Chuckers said:


> Nope, I personally don't like Gay clubs/bars. I hate the posing, I hate the attitude, and I hate the drunks.




I feel very much the same way.  having been a photographer for many LGBT groups & served on our local board for the areas pride celebration I have seen As a whole the vocal voice is break the mold and avoid stereotypes.   

The actions those in the community enforce are tendency to show scrutiny to anything that is outside the mold. 


When it comes to the Disney parks I have felt far more comfortable with my best friend & his husband with their adopted daughter on Disney property.    

Then I do in a gay bar.


----------



## Chuckers

Bradcorn1 said:


> I feel very much the same way.  having been a photographer for many LGBT groups & served on our local board for the areas pride celebration I have seen As a whole the vocal voice is break the mold and avoid stereotypes.
> 
> The actions those in the community enforce are tendency to show scrutiny to anything that is outside the mold.
> 
> 
> When it comes to the Disney parks I have felt far more comfortable with my best friend & his husband with their adopted daughter on Disney property.
> 
> Then I do in a gay bar.



I find it sad, especially in the Bear Community, how we ***** about being ostracized because we're different.. we don't look and act like straight people, but then we totally turn on each other and rip each other to shreds because we need to be able to feel superior to someone else after years of being made to feel inferior. (I use the term 'we' in a broad sense). This is SO evident in bars and clubs


----------



## rdesisto

I've actually felt more comfortable in the bear community than any other. There's a bear bar in Boston (Alley Bar), and while it's divey, I've always had positive experiences with the folks there. Granted, I don't go very often.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

rdesisto said:


> I've actually felt more comfortable in the bear community than any other. There's a bear bar in Boston (Alley Bar), and while it's divey, I've always had positive experiences with the folks there. Granted, I don't go very often.



I've been there twice.  First time was before they remodeled and it was scary divey.  Then they redid it I only went once but i'm not much for that scene.  It was fun though.


----------



## rdesisto

BostonLawyer978 said:


> I've been there twice.  First time was before they remodeled and it was scary divey.  Then they redid it I only went once but i'm not much for that scene.  It was fun though.



Right? First time I went I was scared for my life, lol. But the remodel helps. Just nice to have a bear bar to go to! Gay bars are dying in the area.


----------



## Chuckers

They're dying in Boston anyway.. I just don't want to travel into the city to go to a bar in the first place. Living out in the burbs it means hitting crowded roads and paying for parking.. and then driving back late at night.


----------



## rdesisto

Chuckers said:


> They're dying in Boston anyway.. I just don't want to travel into the city to go to a bar in the first place. Living out in the burbs it means hitting crowded roads and paying for parking.. and then driving back late at night.



Definitely in Boston. I live on the south shore now. There's nothing here! Lol


----------



## BostonLawyer978

rdesisto said:


> Definitely in Boston. I live on the south shore now. There's nothing here! Lol



I've been in the Merrimack Valley for most of my life.  We used to have an awesome gay bar here but haven't had much in almost a decade.


----------



## ~Michy~

Hey, I'm new here and just wanted to drop by and just say hi. My name is Michelle but everyone calls me Michy. I am 26 years old and have been in a relationship with my girlfriend Jess for almost 3 years now(May 27). I love Disney, but have only been once to WDW a long time ago and my girlfriend isn't much into Disney but I am working on her.  I work as a High School P.E. & Health Teacher as well as coaching Girls J.V. Lacrosse. So I just thought to drop by and say hello.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

~Michy~ said:


> Hey, I'm new here and just wanted to drop by and just say hi. My name is Michelle but everyone calls me Michy. I am 26 years old and have been in a relationship with my girlfriend Jess for almost 3 years now(May 27). I love Disney, but have only been once to WDW a long time ago and my girlfriend isn't much into Disney but I am working on her.  I work as a High School P.E. & Health Teacher as well as coaching Girls J.V. Lacrosse. So I just thought to drop by and say hello.



Welcome Michy!


----------



## ~Michy~

BostonLawyer978 said:


> Welcome Michy!


Thanks


----------



## rdesisto

~Michy~ said:


> Hey, I'm new here and just wanted to drop by and just say hi. My name is Michelle but everyone calls me Michy. I am 26 years old and have been in a relationship with my girlfriend Jess for almost 3 years now(May 27). I love Disney, but have only been once to WDW a long time ago and my girlfriend isn't much into Disney but I am working on her.  I work as a High School P.E. & Health Teacher as well as coaching Girls J.V. Lacrosse. So I just thought to drop by and say hello.



Welcome! My fiancé used to be iffy on Disney as well. He has since changed his tune- we will even be spending the first week of our honeymoon there


----------



## suomyno

~Michy~ said:


> Hey, I'm new here and just wanted to drop by and just say hi. My name is Michelle but everyone calls me Michy. I am 26 years old and have been in a relationship with my girlfriend Jess for almost 3 years now(May 27). I love Disney, but have only been once to WDW a long time ago and my girlfriend isn't much into Disney but I am working on her.  I work as a High School P.E. & Health Teacher as well as coaching Girls J.V. Lacrosse. So I just thought to drop by and say hello.



Welcome Michy! My partner was iffy on Disney when we started dating... and this past November we got married on a Disney cruise and have a WDW trip booked for the end of this month. Go figure.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

~Michy~ said:


> Hey, I'm new here and just wanted to drop by and just say hi. My name is Michelle but everyone calls me Michy. I am 26 years old and have been in a relationship with my girlfriend Jess for almost 3 years now(May 27). I love Disney, but have only been once to WDW a long time ago and my girlfriend isn't much into Disney but I am working on her.  I work as a High School P.E. & Health Teacher as well as coaching Girls J.V. Lacrosse. So I just thought to drop by and say hello.


Hi Michy, I'm sure you can convert her. It doesn't take much. Have you guys been to WDW together yet?


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hi there peeps! 

@~Michy~ Oh, I hear you. My BF was very much against the whole Disney thing to begin with, even to the point that he made remarks of my Mickey Mouse coffee mugs _(granted I have a few, but there are others in the cupboard too)_. 

Anyway, after slowly wearing him down, he has now agreed on planning a visit to either *Disneyland Resort Paris*, as a part of a long weekend to Paris. Or up to a week at *WDW*, for a bigger haul over the pond. 
So it is possible! 
* to the most awesome boards ever! *


----------



## Chuckers

Jonas_Swe said:


> Hi there peeps!
> 
> @~Michy~ Oh, I hear you. My BF was very much against the whole Disney thing to begin with, even to the point that he made remarks of my Mickey Mouse coffee mugs _(granted I have a few, but there are others in the cupboard too)_.
> 
> Anyway, after slowly wearing him down, he has now agreed on planning a visit to either *Disneyland Resort Paris*, as a part of a long weekend to Paris. Or up to a week at *WDW*, for a bigger haul over the pond.
> So it is possible!
> * to the most awesome boards ever! *



Every time I go to Disney, I look for new Grumpy mugs.. I think I have 10 now. Plus, I always get a year magnet for the fridge. I need to go back to DL Paris... Space Mountain wasn't open when I went and I feel cheated!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

@Chuckers 
What no Space Mountain? I totally understand how you're feeling cheated.


----------



## Chuckers

Jonas_Swe said:


> @Chuckers
> What no Space Mountain? I totally understand how you're feeling cheated.



My friends, who did an around the world Disney trip and visited every park, said DLP's Space Mountain is the best. I went for my 50th birthday. I hope to do Disney Shanghai for my 55th. I love their Thunder Mountain Railroad and Haunted Mansion. But, I was kind of surprised at how dirty the park was. Everything needs a patch and paint. The US parks would never look like that. Also, I had the worst birthday meal ever at DLP. Service is not their strong point. However, I still want to go back


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hello! 

How are you all DIS peeps doing today?! 

I have started my day commuting and reading the boards again, my life is back to normal and I am so happy! 
The new cell phone is amazing and doesn't lag at all when I read and post here.


----------



## ItsLayne

Jonas_Swe said:


> The new cell phone is amazing and doesn't lag at all when I read and post here.



Can confirm, I went from having a free-with-plan smartphone to getting one of the Pixels when they came out last year. It's amazing how much you could do with a smartphone that I'd been missing out on because I was cheap!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

ItsLayne said:


> Can confirm, I went from having a free-with-plan smartphone to getting one of the Pixels when they came out last year. It's amazing how much you could do with a smartphone that I'd been missing out on because I was cheap!



Aaaah... loving to geek out with my new phone. 

Have you checked out the new thread for Disney tech geeks?


----------



## ItsLayne

I haven't, but I'll definitely go search for it!


----------



## MetalMasterC

I'm glad I stuck with T-Mobile. I don't have to worry about plans at all anymore.


----------



## BostonLawyer978




----------



## Jonas_Swe

The new show is amazing!


----------



## Elli Ward

Just saw Happily Ever After tonight!! It was so good!!!!


----------



## Elli Ward

Elli Ward said:


> Just saw Happily Ever After tonight!! It was so good!!!!


I cried at so many parts lol


----------



## Elli Ward

Elli Ward said:


> I cried at so many parts lol


So happy that it was a lot like Celebrate the Magic but with so much more!!


----------



## ItsLayne

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing it! Between that and Pandora, there's like, over a dozen videos that are sitting in my youtube pile unwatched, tempting me with spoilers!


----------



## RealBlast3

Off to Disney for a 10 day trip in a couple of hours! So excited! Prince Charming, here I come!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hi there! 

How's everyone doing? 

I am gearing up for my last shift of the week, then I will enjoy a long weekend. 
Nothing Disney related in the plans, but I might just take a short cruise on the Baltic sea just to get som fresh air and change of scene. The bonus for that is that the cruise ships have mascots for meet and greet on the sun deck!


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Hi All, sorry for posting same boring message multiple times, 7 more to go before I can add pic. Just bought an annual pass after 7 years of not renewing it, so looking forward to a few trips to WDW. Would be great to meet friends to hang out at the parks and share the experience.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Hi all,

Was so sad I missed The new fireworks show, but it was going off while I was sitting in BOG which was sooo worth it!


----------



## TheGreg1982

This board seems to be pretty dead.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I'm alive and kickin. Planning fast passes that I will need to schedule in a month. I don't go back till sept, then going to Dland in Dec and then back to DW in April.


----------



## TheGreg1982

That's quite the schedule. I have never been to DL, and money wise I usually only get to WDW once a year. I'm hoping to try to make it down again just before Christmas this year.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

My brother and I are going to DL and then he is turning around in Jan and going to DW, neither one of us is going back to the big mouse's house till sept of 2019. We hope the new stuff will be close to being done by then.


----------



## TheGreg1982

lol I skipped last year and went on a Disney cruise instead. I liked it but there's no replacement for the mouse house.

I wanted to pick up all these cute princess and attractions dolls while I was there. Maybe next time I go I can sneak some home.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

My brother went on a few cruises. I think the next time we go back we will do a five or seven day cruise and then add on a few days at the park.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Too pricey for me but I'm happy for you 

It sucks being in college with no cash lol


----------



## Elsaalltheway

That is true, have you looked into doing the college program?


----------



## TheGreg1982

No, I'm older and going back to school. Too many responsibilities at home lol.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I would go back to school just to get in on that program.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

TheGreg1982 said:


> No, I'm older and going back to school. Too many responsibilities at home lol.


Someone is really full of energy this morning and has brought this place back to life


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Juan J. Cordero said:


> Someone is really full of energy this morning and has brought this place back to life


Actually I'm half asleep. I only got three hours of sleep last night.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> I would go back to school just to get in on that program.



lol I would definitely do it if I didn't have family members to watch over. It seems like a great program. (Plus it would get me out of Tennessee for a while)



Juan J. Cordero said:


> Someone is really full of energy this morning and has brought this place back to life



I'm trying  I need somewhere to talk where I can be myself. The real world is too undisney lol


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

I guess everybody else is either busy at work (which i should be doing) or sleeping...


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Greg, anything outstanding from your last trip?


----------



## TheGreg1982

lol I should be doing class work but I'd rather put it off.

I'll just blame my slow computer.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

as long as you have an excuse, you are safe!


----------



## TheGreg1982

I'm a terrible procrastinator. Lol


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

errr... you are talking to someone sitting in an office, with a word doc open behind the browser


----------



## TheGreg1982

Juan J. Cordero said:


> Greg, anything outstanding from your last trip?



First time on the dining plan, loved the skipper canteen and BOG. FEA was amazing.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> First time on the dining plan, loved the skipper canteen and BOG. FEA was amazing.


I've done quick service, I want to try the regular dining plan but unless your doing a buffett, price wise, not really worth it. I also don't feel like eating at a buffet every day either. i would have done it years ago when only Narcossessee's was two credits, but seems like the ones I want to eat at all fall under the two credit boarder now.


----------



## TheGreg1982

We did the deluxe plan, while it was nice it was way too much food.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> We did the deluxe plan, while it was nice it was way too much food.


Well that sounds good then,


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Glad to hear that. Will keep it in mind for the future. I'm doing the dining plan, which I've done in the past.
If I get a good deal, might consider deluxe later to do signature dining


----------



## TheGreg1982

It was just nice not to have to pull my wallet out every time we ate. 

One thing I had never had before were the Japanese sodas at Epcot, if you can definitely try them. I've ordered some from amazon and should be getting them this week they were so good.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Like Ramune with the glass bead?


----------



## TheGreg1982

That's it!


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

TheGreg1982 said:


> That's it!



They are fun! a bit too sweet but fun nonetheless.

Now confess, did it cross your mind to try to get the bead out and save it?


----------



## TheGreg1982

No, but I was afraid it would work its way out and choke one of us lol, silly I know but with my luck -shrug-


----------



## TheGreg1982

Ugh killing time in the petsmart parking lot. He is such a little dog, how can it take 4 hours to groom him?


----------



## earfulofmagic

TheGreg1982 said:


> Ugh killing time in the petsmart parking lot. He is such a little dog, how can it take 4 hours to groom him?



You cannot rush beauty!


----------



## TheGreg1982

No that rule is for me in the mornings


----------



## MeridAriel

Hiya! Queer Disney chick from Chicago (hopefully headed to the east coast, soon) here  Always up for new Disney friends!


----------



## TheGreg1982

Hi MeridAriel! Great to meet you!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hi everyone! 

Activity seems to go up and down in here, and that's great. 
We seem to have a great time when we stop by to chat. And it's not necessary to make this the top trending thread on the boards either. But wouldn't it be cool if *The DIS* mentioned us on the Daily Disney Fix _(joking)_?


----------



## TheGreg1982

Of course they should mention us, we're awesome


----------



## TheGreg1982

Saw 'dead men tell no tales' last night. Putting it at #3 behind curse of the black pearl and worlds end.


----------



## MeridAriel

Pffft, you should see the lack of activity on the single lesbian board. It's mostly just me, and the occasional newbie that pops in to say "hi" & is never heard from again, and people wanting to join the queer disney fb group I started specifically as a result of the silence on some of these boards haha. I wish there was a way to fix it-I know there's plenty of us who want to chat


----------



## TheGreg1982

MeridAriel said:


> Pffft, you should see the lack of activity on the single lesbian board. It's mostly just me, and the occasional newbie that pops in to say "hi" & is never heard from again, and people wanting to join the queer disney fb group I started specifically as a result of the silence on some of these boards haha. I wish there was a way to fix it-I know there's plenty of us who want to chat



lol I didn't even know there was a FB group for these boards.


----------



## MeridAriel

It looks good (I only saw 1 & 2...I'm not a big fan of endless sequels, unless it's cheesy horror haha), mostly because I have to believe that Bardem wouldn't make a crap movie. Do I need to see 3, 4....and whatever else...before I go?


----------



## TheGreg1982

I would say see 3, 4 is definitely optional. There are some minor points from 4 but you'll catch on pretty quickly even without having seen it.


----------



## MeridAriel

Well, it's not officially Disboards, or for everyone on the boards, as I am trying to keep it within the rainbow family (there are tons of disney groups, but I haven't found many queer groups), but I've offered to add anyone in the queer groups on here. I set it up because there were a few of us in the les group going "cmon, guys! I know some of you have been on and said you want to chat, but nobody is talking!" and I know most people check their fbs several times everyday, while most people probably don't check this board everyday. I wish they did!


----------



## TheGreg1982

MeridAriel said:


> Well, it's not officially Disboards, or for everyone on the boards, as I am trying to keep it within the rainbow family (there are tons of disney groups, but I haven't found many queer groups), but I've offered to add anyone in the queer groups on here. I set it up because there were a few of us in the les group going "cmon, guys! I know some of you have been on and said you want to chat, but nobody is talking!" and I know most people check their fbs several times everyday, while most people probably don't check this board everyday. I wish they did!



That's a smart move, people are obsessed with their Facebook so there is no way they wouldn't see it.


----------



## MeridAriel

Alright, thanks! I know that once you get to several sequels, *usually* the plot isn't very continuous, and the previous sequels aren't generally required viewing. Actually, maybe you guys will have a good perspective on this-I read an article that said the villain in this one was supposed to be a woman (!!!), but Depp nixed that because the last movie he did that had a female villain (Dark Shadows) bombed. That irritates me. Because as fun as the show is for me to watch with my mother, that movie was trash (in my opinion) & I didn't even make it to SEE the female villain before I turned it off. So, it wasn't her that caused it to bomb. And the fact that the man making a 5th of the same character wants to get picky about what he's making...Ugh. There already are almost no women in these movies


----------



## TheGreg1982

I had not heard of that. As big a star as depp is I find it hard to believe even he has enough power to make that decision. 

That being said the smartest and most capable character in this film is a young woman and there is a youngish looking witch who moves the action along playing multiple sides against each other


----------



## MeridAriel

Oh, good. I am not generally too invested in the lives of celebrities (alright, I cried over Robin Williams & Bowie, but...they've been there for me forever), and I know not everything I hear & read is true, but nasty stories about him have been incessant lately, which breaks my little Edward Scissorhands-loving heart (I was in love with him at an unhealthily young age...but we all were, right?? ....right???). And I'm a villain chick (Maleficent is my home girl), so I was really disappointed to read that I had possibly had a woman pirate villain taken away from me, as brilliant as Bardem is. I also am a big fan of Black Sails, in case either of you watched that?
PS-The fb group was not my purpose in posting, but, since you didn't know it existed, if anyone would like to join, just shoot me a message. Someone on the les board mentioned fear over being outed, so I made the group secret, so nobody can join/see/search the group/posts/members unless you are *in* the group, and so that our gay posts aren't popping up all over coworkers/grandmothers/bosses news feed hahaha


----------



## TheGreg1982

I haven't seen black sails, but I don't watch a lot of tv these days.

(Yes everyone was in love with Johnny or still is  ) I think a lot of the mess stirred up about him lately came from things said by his now ex in a messy divorce. I can't make a judgement call if it was actually true or a very angry person trying to hurt the person they were leaving.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> Pffft, you should see the lack of activity on the single lesbian board. It's mostly just me, and the occasional newbie that pops in to say "hi" & is never heard from again, and people wanting to join the queer disney fb group I started specifically as a result of the silence on some of these boards haha. I wish there was a way to fix it-I know there's plenty of us who want to chat


We all can't be chatty. I would chat people but they kinda say hi and then are never heard from again.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> We all can't be chatty. I would chat people but they kinda say hi and then are never heard from again.



Because Disney got them. TURKEY LEGS ARE PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> Alright, thanks! I know that once you get to several sequels, *usually* the plot isn't very continuous, and the previous sequels aren't generally required viewing. Actually, maybe you guys will have a good perspective on this-I read an article that said the villain in this one was supposed to be a woman (!!!), but Depp nixed that because the last movie he did that had a female villain (Dark Shadows) bombed. That irritates me. Because as fun as the show is for me to watch with my mother, that movie was trash (in my opinion) & I didn't even make it to SEE the female villain before I turned it off. So, it wasn't her that caused it to bomb. And the fact that the man making a 5th of the same character wants to get picky about what he's making...Ugh. There already are almost no women in these movies


I don't know that Depp would nix that just because Dark Shadows. That movie was camp and the true dark shadows fans wouldn't go see it. It was like an Addams Family Values version of a serious, well how serious can a soap opera be. Almost all the villians in that show were women, well besides Barnibus and that is who Depp played so....Take that at face value, Dark Shadows had a run in the late 60's and 90's and didn't need a movie. What about all his other shows that bomed with male leads as villians.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> I haven't seen black sails, but I don't watch a lot of tv these days.
> 
> (Yes everyone was in love with Johnny or still is  ) I think a lot of the mess stirred up about him lately came from things said by his now ex in a messy divorce. I can't make a judgement call if it was actually true or a very angry person trying to hurt the person they were leaving.


Actually I have never been in love with Johnny Depp, my mom was, not me, not so much. Not my type.


----------



## MeridAriel

Exactly. It looked awful in the previews. Like I said, I watched it (via reruns) with my mom when I was younger & we both giggled & I razzed her about the cheese. But that movie looked awful. It was on tv, I *tried*. I really did. And I turned it off after 10 minutes. Ugh. And yes, loads of bombed movies with male villains. Also, if anyone has seen Wonder Woman...female villains are just as scary, if not moreso.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I kind of want to see Wonder Woman but I am a little afraid of D.C. Movies these days.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I did see Wonder Woman and it was great, all around.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> I kind of want to see Wonder Woman but I am a little afraid of D.C. Movies these days.


SEE IT. Its worth it. And Joss Whedon got control of the Justice League so they should be better.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I'll try to go see it this weekend. I think it may be at the drive in near me.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

I don't fancy Johnny Depp either... I never got what the fuzz was all about.


----------



## earfulofmagic

I saw Wonder Woman on Saturday! 



Spoiler: spoiler alert



I had a really hard time seeing Lupin as Ares. The mustache did not help


----------



## TheGreg1982

The only person I can see playing that character, earful, is the guy who played him in the Hercules/Xena series back in the 90s


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> The only person I can see playing that character, earful, is the guy who played him in the Hercules/Xena series back in the 90s


It's sad because the actor who played Aries on Xena passed away, but yes he was sooooo good.


----------



## TheGreg1982

O


Elsaalltheway said:


> It's sad because the actor who played Aries on Xena passed away, but yes he was sooooo good.



Oh no! I didn't know that  I loved him in those shows.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> O
> 
> 
> Oh no! I didn't know that  I loved him in those shows.


He was good. I think he fell off a roof or something. I think he was doing a stunt gone wrong.


----------



## TheGreg1982

That's horrible. i had a bit of a crush on him back then. I guess that explains why I haven't seen him in anything.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

My mom did too. I was a fan of Xena and went to some of the cons.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Xena was a great show. I was so excited when I saw Lucy Lawless was going to be in agents of shield then they killed her off right away (2 year old spoiler warning I guess?)


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Lucy is a good sport. She has been on so many great shows, even guest spots are great.


----------



## TheGreg1982

My only problem with xena is some of the cosplay. Some of its really good, but I've seen some that I needed to bleach my eyes for lol. There was a VERY hairy man who came to the Tennessee renaissance festival one time dressed as xena. If you are going to do that I'm all for it, but for God's sake wax first, he looked like a chewbacca/xena hybrid.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Oh I don't know, I think that was a brave move, It's like up in Oregon we have some drag queens who are nuns but they are all bears and just apply makeup with the beard and all. I think its funny.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Eh, to each their own I suppose. At least it's better than me being dressed like a monk and everyone asking if I'm a Jedi.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Wooo! Weigh in day, down 15lbs in a month, including my Disney trip!

-does happy dance-


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Congrats!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> Wooo! Weigh in day, down 15lbs in a month, including my Disney trip!
> 
> -does happy dance-


Nice, what are you doing? I"m going to start dieting today, 90 days on the nose till my trip. No more snacks for me.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Prescription diet medicine, high protein/low carb diet (but the med makes me forget to eat sometimes) Family working me like a pack mule on the farm, some simple abdominal exercises.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

How much is the prescription?


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> How much is the prescription?



Where I get it it's 50 a month but so worth it.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Hmm, may have to look into that. I'm going to try atkins the next 90 days.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I tried Atkins and everything else I could think of the medicine was a last resort for me I still have a long way to go though


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

what are you taking? topamax?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I have 100 pounds to lose.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Atkins didn't work for me, I can't function on no/very low carb diet.

i am desperately trying to convince my Endo that it is ok to be chunky. She was not happy when I told her i have made amends with myself and my body. LOL


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> I have 100 pounds to lose.



It's ok, I have 88lbs left until goal. I'm right there with you


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> It's ok, I have 88lbs left until goal. I'm right there with you


I've gained 20 pounds siince my surgery in dec.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Ohhh I am so bad I just drive an hour and a half to a bigger city to a store that has that ramune soda that I had in Epcot


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> I've gained 20 pounds siince my surgery in dec.



Aww well I have faith in you. You'll get it done and look great while doing it


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Thank you I hope so.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Omg, I don't drink but they have Star Trek Klingon beer here


----------



## Juan J. Cordero




----------



## Jonas_Swe

TheGreg1982 said:


> Wooo! Weigh in day, down 15lbs in a month, including my Disney trip!
> 
> -does happy dance-



Awesome! 
Congrats.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Juan J. Cordero said:


>


This is me but on tuesday, through sunday it will be, start diet on monday.


----------



## TheGreg1982

lol that's been me for the last decade or so.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> lol that's been me for the last decade or so.


me too and monday never seems to arrive.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Well I'm sure you'll do it this time  if worse comes to worse get some phentermine, it really kills the appetite so you won't want to eat. Plus you'll be buzzing like a hummingbird on speed for a few hours.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Weird question, I know, but does anyone know a good product to make lips look fuller?


----------



## earfulofmagic

TheGreg1982 said:


> Weird question, I know, but does anyone know a good product to make lips look fuller?



https://www.victoriassecret.com/bea...ias-secret?ProductID=317554&CatalogueType=OLS

I'm pretty sure I received the first version of this product when I was 12-13. It was the era of lip gloss, and it was all the rage. I remember it had an application wand, whereas this just looks like a tube.

I can say the original worked marginally. It created this kind of stinging, burning, tingly sensation (not unpleasant or painful) and, while ~glossing~ the lips, made them more pouty. (Poutier?) Like a half-swollen bee sting all over your lips, basically.

That said, I haven't used the one I linked, so can't say it's _good_. But there are lots of products out there that are in the same category intended to give lips a fuller appearance.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Thanks a lot


----------



## earfulofmagic

*trying to breathe life back into this board permanently so we always have active and long conversations* 

what's your least favorite food, aaaand your favorite filmmaking studio outside of Disney/Pixar?

I'll go first 

1) former picky eater. I will never overcome biscotti or anything with almond extract in it.
2) Studio Ghibli


----------



## TheGreg1982

I don't like Mexican food. It never sits well with my tummy.

As far as film studio. I'll have to go with old school MGM. Something about the golden age of Hollywood when you still had movie stars instead of insipid 'celebrities'


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I'm a very adventurous eater, albeit very skinny so not much I can say, but I don't think I will ever touch Tofu again. Its purpose as a food baffles me.

Oh that's difficult, especially since a lot of my favorite franchises and film companies have been bought up by Disney (i.e. Lucasfilm, Marvel, Jim Henson, etc.) I'll say Warner Brothers then, mostly because they produced the Harry Potter franchise and that's my major reason for leaving Disney property when I'm there.


----------



## TheGreg1982

PlutosRHM55 said:


> I'm a very adventurous eater, albeit very skinny so not much I can say, but I don't think I will ever touch Tofu again. Its purpose as a food baffles me.
> 
> Oh that's difficult, especially since a lot of my favorite franchises and film companies have been bought up by Disney (i.e. Lucasfilm, Marvel, Jim Henson, etc.) I'll say Warner Brothers then, mostly because they produced the Harry Potter franchise and that's my major reason for leaving Disney property when I'm there.



Skinny people are evil  just kidding with ya. I had forgotten WB did Harry Potter and the Matrix.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

TheGreg1982 said:


> Skinny people are evil  just kidding with ya. I had forgotten WB did Harry Potter and the Matrix.



Lol, it's not like I try to be (for reals). 

I'm also looking at DVDs of Singin' in the Rain and One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest. Both were distributed by Warner Brothers so I think there's A LOT we don't acknowledge.


----------



## TheGreg1982

And we always forget the warmer sister Dot


----------



## PlutosRHM55

TheGreg1982 said:


> And we always forget the warmer sister Dot



Actually had to look up what you were referencing


----------



## TheGreg1982

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Actually had to look up what you were referencing



... I am such a nerd.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

TheGreg1982 said:


> ... I am such a nerd.



Says Greg while filled with pride!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Me always thinking I'm a nerd...

...then nerds actually show up and I realize I'm not.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Nah don't be disappointed. It wasn't cool to be nerdy until sometime recently. I'm not sure when nerd culture got mainstream. Used to be we just got beaten up and shoved in lockers.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> And we always forget the warmer sister Dot


HELLLLLLOOOOOOO Nurse.


----------



## TheGreg1982

What time of year do you think is best to go to WDW?

I've gone on spring break for the last 5 years. This year I went in May and I was seriously surprised at how low (comparatively) the crowd levels and wait time were. Also we had little to no wait times for the busses and no one grabbed my butt so it was the smoothest trip we've had.

Are other times of year even better in these regards?


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

what's wrong with getting your butt grabbed?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TheGreg1982

Lol well it's quite unsettling to be walking through fantasyland and just BOOM


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Love it! Cope with it! it's mighty flattering.
LOL
I think every tigger i've taken a pic with has hugged me tighter than appropriate or squeeze my love handles.


----------



## TheGreg1982

lol Pluto was the one who hugged me the most/too long in animal kingdom a year or so ago.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Definitely those men in skinny characters are all bear/chubby chasers!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

TheGreg1982 said:


> What time of year do you think is best to go to WDW?
> 
> I've gone on spring break for the last 5 years. This year I went in May and I was seriously surprised at how low (comparatively) the crowd levels and wait time were. Also we had little to no wait times for the busses and no one grabbed my butt so it was the smoothest trip we've had.
> 
> Are other times of year even better in these regards?



September or end of August is the best time IMO. It's so quiet. And Mickey's Not So Scary is happening, which is a huge bonus.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I normally go in Sept, I've also been in Dec and both times are good, but next year I'll be going the last week of April, so something new for me.


----------



## TheGreg1982

PlutosRHM55 said:


> September or end of August is the best time IMO. It's so quiet. And Mickey's Not So Scary is happening, which is a huge bonus.



Sounds interesting. I avoid MNSSHP but maybe I can go closer to those dates sometime


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I do the free dining.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> I do the free dining.



I've always heard free dining was hard to get and the folks on the podcast said it knocks you out of some good room deals. What is your opinion on it?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

It just all depends. Really it does, If there is a good room deal I would take it, but on the free dining if you stay at a value room, its way better. I have three people in the room and the free dining would cost just as much as the room as out of pocket so...it works for me. I don't think its a great incentive to if you are staying at the deluxe though.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I've never stayed in a deluxe. I know they are nicer, but I'm not planning on being there, I do rope drop to close usually.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I'll be doing Contemporary, bay lake next year.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Good for you  until this year I had never really realized just how close the contemporary was to MK


----------



## Elsaalltheway

My friend wanted GF and I leery paying that much, but....One time wont hurt.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Elsaalltheway said:


> I normally go in Sept, I've also been in Dec and both times are good, but next year I'll be going the last week of April, so something new for me.



I couldn't knowingly go back to Disney for a vacation in December. It's so crazy. Never again. April is a lovely time tho. Weather is very nice (very little rain) and the crowds are not bad (except for Easter weekend).


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I'm not sure when easter is next year, but I am looking forward to the lower crowds and such. My brother is going to try Jan.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> I'm not sure when easter is next year, but I am looking forward to the lower crowds and such. My brother is going to try Jan.



Be sure to put up some pics of the room and hotel when you go, I'd be interested to see inside.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

TheGreg1982 said:


> Sounds interesting. I avoid MNSSHP but maybe I can go closer to those dates sometime



Avoid MNSSHP?! But why???


----------



## TheGreg1982

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Avoid MNSSHP?! But why???



My father died on Halloween and now I avoid anything to do with it.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Does anyone know what this is? I took the picture in the kawaii exhibit in the Japanese pavilion at Epcot and have no clue what anime it might be from.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero




----------



## TheGreg1982

Juan J. Cordero said:


> View attachment 242962



Wooo! Donald Fauntleroy Duck day! My favorite nonprincess/nonfairy character!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

TheGreg1982 said:


> My father died on Halloween and now I avoid anything to do with it.



Oh no, I'm sorry.

Well, if that's how you feel, you might want to avoid that month because Halloween decorations are all over MK. 

I will say though, it's a really fun event (the best Disney does IMO) to make new happy memories to make you look past the sad ones, but you do you.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Juan J. Cordero said:


> View attachment 242962



MY BOYFRIEND


----------



## Jonas_Swe




----------



## earfulofmagic

me currently 

house spouse woke up with some kind of sickness last weekend (he never, ever gets sick, seriously never known him to have a cold in four years), has been calling it strep but prob not. I wouldn't touch him with a thirty nine and a half foot pole! 

today, he woke up and felt fully back to normal. on our evening walk I remarked how great it was that I managed to avoid getting sick. then we started watching a movie around 8:30. I literally felt myself getting sicker by the minute!!! Do you know that feeling? Throat feels a bit dry, but tea doesn't help. then it creeps up your nasal passage, heat starts flooding the face bit by bit until your forehead is warm and heavy. I joked that it was because he kissed me today, but if I had to point to a specific moment, I think it was him breathing on me 3-4 days ago. I woke up in the middle of the night because he was facing me, just expelling germ cells all over my face. 

the good news is I will be sipping soup, it's shockingly cold and rainy this week, and it'll be like a mini winter before summer really takes root. the bad news is everything else  

this is relevant to a DIS forum because.... have you ever been sick at Disney?  I have had food poisoning many times there as a child, but not a viral infection. our next trip is in November and now I'm a little paranoid about catching a cold while traveling (and determined not to!). I'm buying a surgical mask for flying. no chances, Disney costs too much


----------



## TheGreg1982

So sorry you are feeling icky 

 I've been so full I wanted to die after some meals but never actually sick at Disney.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Ouch, that's no fun... I can relate to the surreal feeling of having a cold coming on literally by the minute!  

Although I have never been hit with the flu at *Disney*. 

But would this count...? At *Disneyland Paris* one year I got really bad blisters from using bad shoes _(of course)_ and couldn't walk at all. So I ended up renting a wheelchair for the day, and I was just going to roll around slowly, taking in the sights of the park and not utilize the accessible option for any of the rides and such, since I am not disabled permanently. But almost the first thing that happened was that a _Cast Member_ saw me rolling along *Main Street USA* and had *Mickey* and *Pluto* come over to me, despite a long line to meet and greet. And they hung out with me for quite a while. I got some awesome pics but almost feel a bit ashamed of showing everyone, since it could be seen as I was taking advantage of the situation, but I really wasn't!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Ugh, I hate that feeling of something coming on, trying to do something about it but it only gets worse. Feel better!

I don't think I've ever been full-on sick in Disney. Generally I've gotten sick following a trip because somehow it would hold itself until I left. I go pretty hard as a tourist in Disney so it's no surprise. The worst instance of not being totally ok on a Disney vacation was my high school graduation trip. My second-to-last day, I went to Universal and when I left through the parking garage to catch the bus, I landed on my foot wrong coming down the stairs and I was in a ton of pain the last day and a half then for a week or two when I was home. It still acts up on me even years later so I definitely did something bad and I already had bad knees (I used to run competitively for years and sustained many injuries), but that was not fun. Other than that, I've had sniffles and head cold type symptoms but nothing bad. On my College Program tho, I got fairly ill on many occasions.


----------



## earfulofmagic

TheGreg1982 said:


> So sorry you are feeling icky
> 
> I've been so full I wanted to die after some meals but never actually sick at Disney.



if the option is sickness or uncomfortable food baby, I'll take the latter!  at least it means there was some delicious food pre-fullness 



Jonas_Swe said:


> Ouch, that's no fun... I can relate to the surreal feeling of having a cold coming on literally by the minute!
> 
> Although I have never been hit with the flu at *Disney*.
> 
> But would this count...? At *Disneyland Paris* one year I got really bad blisters from using bad shoes _(of course)_ and couldn't walk at all. So I ended up renting a wheelchair for the day, and I was just going to roll around slowly, taking in the sights of the park and not utilize the accessible option for any of the rides and such, since I am not disabled permanently. But almost the first thing that happened was that a _Cast Member_ saw me rolling along *Main Street USA* and had *Mickey* and *Pluto* come over to me, despite a long line to meet and greet. And they hung out with me for quite a while. I got some awesome pics but almost feel a bit ashamed of showing everyone, since it could be seen as I was taking advantage of the situation, but I really wasn't!



Oh nooo, I would feel a bit guilty in that situation too, though severe blisters are a legitimate reason. But the CMs didn't know better, and you weren't using it to take advantage of rides! I would fumble a little in explaining the pictures to others  "how do I explain this without seeming like I'm trying to cover up..." 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Ugh, I hate that feeling of something coming on, trying to do something about it but it only gets worse. Feel better!
> 
> I don't think I've ever been full-on sick in Disney. Generally I've gotten sick following a trip because somehow it would hold itself until I left. I go pretty hard as a tourist in Disney so it's no surprise. The worst instance of not being totally ok on a Disney vacation was my high school graduation trip. My second-to-last day, I went to Universal and when I left through the parking garage to catch the bus, I landed on my foot wrong coming down the stairs and I was in a ton of pain the last day and a half then for a week or two when I was home. It still acts up on me even years later so I definitely did something bad and I already had bad knees (I used to run competitively for years and sustained many injuries), but that was not fun. Other than that, I've had sniffles and head cold type symptoms but nothing bad. On my College Program tho, I got fairly ill on many occasions.



I'm sorry your foot still acts up now!  At least it happened toward the end of your trip, but that's still very unfortunate. Working at Disney sounds like an ideal environment for cold and flu viruses to thrive  same with schools, airports, malls...


----------



## TheGreg1982

Off topic but R.I.P. Adam West.


----------



## earfulofmagic

2017 (and '16, and '15) has been ruthless...


----------



## TheGreg1982

That it has. Robin Williams hurt more than anything.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Too true. Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds still breaks my heart daily.


----------



## TheGreg1982

PlutosRHM55 said:


> Too true. Carrie Fisher and Debbie Reynolds still breaks my heart daily.



They really need to declare Carrie a official Disney princess


----------



## wnwardii

earfulofmagic said:


> have you ever been sick at Disney?



Sort of.  Towards the end of my birthday trip last October, one of my friends and I went into the perfume/cologne shop in the Italy Pavillion at EPCOT.  The next morning I started having sinus problems that basically ended up causing me to feel what strep throat feels like.  This really affected my Universal part of the trip more than the Disney portion.

If you are interested, there was a whole thread on "How to avoid catching a cold" thread on the Disney World Trips forum.  

For my trip for the DIS 20th, I made sure I got plenty of sleep before my trip.  Then while at Walt Disney World, I made sure I drank plenty of water and tried to get enough rest.  I lucked out and didn't get sick this trip.  Outside of rest, I think just washing hands and using hand sanitizer are very simple tasks that can reduce the possibility of getting sick.


----------



## earfulofmagic

wnwardii said:


> Sort of.  Towards the end of my birthday trip last October, one of my friends and I went into the perfume/cologne shop in the Italy Pavillion at EPCOT.  The next morning I started having sinus problems that basically ended up causing me to feel what strep throat feels like.  This really affected my Universal part of the trip more than the Disney portion.
> 
> If you are interested, there was a whole thread on "How to avoid catching a cold" thread on the Disney World Trips forum.
> 
> For my trip for the DIS 20th, I made sure I got plenty of sleep before my trip.  Then while at Walt Disney World, I made sure I drank plenty of water and tried to get enough rest.  I lucked out and didn't get sick this trip.  Outside of rest, I think just washing hands and using hand sanitizer are very simple tasks that can reduce the possibility of getting sick.


I read that thread on and off, but it had a lot of tips that amounted to: take x supplements (not really proven to help) and, like you say, be in good health in the first place, wash your hands, use hand sanitizer.

The thing is I do all of those things... but I need other people and their children to do it too!


----------



## suomyno

earfulofmagic said:


> have you ever been sick at Disney?



I've never had any major illnesses that I can recall (at most getting the sniffles/stuffed sinuses)... I'm more likely to get ill right after a trip, having been relaxed and surrounded by masses of people. I have, however, visited the hospital on a WDW trip for nearly breaking my nose at the then Dixie Landings resort. My parents were thrilled


----------



## earfulofmagic

suomyno said:


> I've never had any major illnesses that I can recall (at most getting the sniffles/stuffed sinuses)... I'm more likely to get ill right after a trip, having been relaxed and surrounded by masses of people. I have, however, visited the hospital on a WDW trip for nearly breaking my nose at the then Dixie Landings resort. My parents were thrilled


Bahahaha! Is there a story behind nearly breaking your nose?


----------



## suomyno

earfulofmagic said:


> Bahahaha! Is there a story behind nearly breaking your nose?



It's not a particularly interesting story  It involves 4-5-ish year old me and my younger brother jumping on the beds. 

Which had wooden bed posts. 

I have never been super coordinated.

I'm sure you can put two and two together from there


----------



## TheGreg1982

So I'm guessing it didn't lead to a part in the acrobatics of Festival of the Lion King


----------



## suomyno

TheGreg1982 said:


> So I'm guessing it didn't lead to a part in the acrobatics of Festival of the Lion King



I mean... After that incident, I can't go to FotLK and show up all the other performers. That would just be rude


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hi everyone! 

And... _*drum roll*_ * HAPPY PRIDE MONTH! *

How do *you* acknowledge Pride Month? If you do, that is. 

I used to have a really cool summer themed Disney flag on my facade, and for Pride Week_ (as it was back then)_ I hung rainbow colored strands from the top to highlight the occasion. Other than that I figure that being an openly gay man 365 days out of the year _(on leap years I take 2/29th off and take a woman out for a date!  _**j/k**_) is more than enough. _


__


----------



## earfulofmagic

Jonas_Swe said:


> _(on leap years I take 2/29th off and take a woman out for a date!  _**j/k**_)_


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Jonas_Swe said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> And... _*drum roll*_ * HAPPY PRIDE MONTH! *
> 
> How do *you* acknowledge Pride Month? If you do, that is.
> 
> I used to have a really cool summer themed Disney flag on my facade, and for Pride Week_ (as it was back then)_ I hung rainbow colored strands from the top to highlight the occasion. Other than that I figure that being an openly gay man 365 days out of the year _(on leap years I take 2/29th off and take a woman out for a date!  _**j/k**_) is more than enough. _
> 
> 
> __


I'm guessing it's your mother you take out on that date.


----------



## suomyno

Jonas_Swe said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> And... _*drum roll*_ * HAPPY PRIDE MONTH! *
> 
> How do *you* acknowledge Pride Month? If you do, that is.
> 
> I used to have a really cool summer themed Disney flag on my facade, and for Pride Week_ (as it was back then)_ I hung rainbow colored strands from the top to highlight the occasion. Other than that I figure that being an openly gay man 365 days out of the year _(on leap years I take 2/29th off and take a woman out for a date!  _**j/k**_) is more than enough. _
> 
> 
> __



I haven't ever done much in the way of Pride. This is probably not completely unrelated to the fact I only really came to terms with my bisexuality this time last year and am still not completely out to the people around me. Closest I've come was being on WDW property during Gay Days and wearing red, my rainbow Mickey pin and my Dis pride shirt.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I don't really do anything so I don't raise suspicions with my family.


----------



## DisneyMooseketeer

There's no escaping it here in San Francisco - but I try.  I still smile when I see all the flags down Market Street.  Will try to be out of town as much as i can during the month.  Also a great time to get together with friends when we are in town.  Very low key here.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

June is kinda a busy month for my friends and I so it's very difficult to go out and go to actual Pride events for me (I live fairly close to Boston), especially since I don't really have any close LGBTQ+ friends at home. My rainbow wear is almost always on and I'm usually more apt to wear make-up than usual or more feminine wear. Hopefully this year will be different and I'll get to go to some drag shows or gay bars to enjoy this month a bit more, but I do what I can to celebrate on my own time and in my own little way.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

https://www.buzzfeed.com/samstryker/queer-tweets?utm_term=.lgBExxov8x&bffbsoml#.oeRzPP57qP


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Juan J. Cordero said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/samstryker/queer-tweets?utm_term=.lgBExxov8x&bffbsoml#.oeRzPP57qP



"Happy Pride Month aka Carly Rae Jepsen Appreciation Month"

TRUTH.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

When do i get upgraded from "earning my ears" level?


----------



## earfulofmagic

Juan J. Cordero said:


> When do i get upgraded from "earning my ears" level?



I think it's around 75 messages, you become a "mouseketeer"


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Thanks Ear...
By the way, hope are you feeling better


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Or you could just change what it says. 500 posts needed to be a veteran.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

500? Ummm, i might never make it to veteran!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Juan J. Cordero said:


> 500? Ummm, i might never make it to veteran!


You'll get there.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Just go to MK and buy some ears


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Greg, you smartass


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Juan J. Cordero said:


> Greg, you smartass


Better than being a *******


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I feel like one of the gays,,,, I  mean guys.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Juan J. Cordero said:


> Greg, you smartass



Yes I have a highly educated posterior


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> Yes I have a highly educated posterior


That's good.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Thanks Juan, I am past the fevers and throat issues! Just congested and tired now 


Everyone, post what you are listening to! (link to a youtube vid of the song if you can)

I am listening to this song: 





but this version of it: 




^that should start around 55:25


----------



## Elsaalltheway

This is what im listening to.  https://live365.com/station/a39160


----------



## Juan J. Cordero




----------



## Juan J. Cordero

earfulofmagic said:


> Thanks Juan, I am past the fevers and throat issues! Just congested and tired now
> 
> glad to hear you are better.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Right now I'm listening to the dis unplugged podcast


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Boo


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Where is everybody


----------



## earfulofmagic




----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Ear, that was a good one!


----------



## earfulofmagic

In between that and now -- I took my dog for a walk, cherishing my nose and lungs' ability to breathe, free of mucus. Health is such a precious gift.  
We're walking through this field and I thought glass slipped into my sandal. It was a bee  I've never been stung before! don't think my big toe was worth the honeybee's life, though 

where's everybody else!?


----------



## wnwardii

earfulofmagic said:


> Everyone, post what you are listening to!



Conference call at work. lol


----------



## wnwardii

Juan J. Cordero said:


> When do i get upgraded from "earning my ears" level?



Just stay active on the various forums and post when you have something to say or ask.  I joined the DIS Boards August 2016 and I am not that far from 200 posts.  But I am fairly active contributor and follow various threads in different areas.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

He is only at 69 and still earning his ears, i believe he becomes a mousakteer at 100 and then a veteran at 500


----------



## TheGreg1982

Just saw a news article that Disney is going to erect a monument to that little boy who died last year, I hope his parents are doing well. Between that and the anniversary of pulse it's been a sad week disney wise.

I hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

wnwardii said:


> Just stay active on the various forums and post when you have something to say or ask.  I joined the DIS Boards August 2016 and I am not that far from 200 posts.  But I am fairly active contributor and follow various threads in different areas.



It's going to take me a decade! Lol


----------



## earfulofmagic

I have to say... even though the rainbow lounge isn't always super active, this is one of my favorite threads on the DIS, there's a calming effect to read through new posts and see how nice everyone is to one another


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

earfulofmagic said:


> In between that and now -- I took my dog for a walk, cherishing my nose and lungs' ability to breathe, free of mucus. Health is such a precious gift.
> We're walking through this field and I thought glass slipped into my sandal. It was a bee  I've never been stung before!



If you've never been stung, you are missing something special!


----------



## earfulofmagic

Juan J. Cordero said:


> If you've never been stung, you are missing something special!


The bee did sting me! I didn't know what it felt like before, which is why I thought it was glass. And, it was special.... especially eye-opening as to why more people do not care about honeybees dying off 

(no, really, #savethebees. but wow, those stingers pack a punch)


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

TheGreg1982 said:


> Just saw a news article that Disney is going to erect a monument to that little boy who died last year, I hope his parents are doing well. Between that and the anniversary of pulse it's been a sad week disney wise.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well.



You've been awfully quiet today Greg


----------



## TheGreg1982

Juan J. Cordero said:


> You've been awfully quiet today Greg



Been running around doing errands, blah. Sometimes I hate adulting.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

*Hi everyone! *

How are y'all doing?  

I am looking forward to a very rare weekend off in my schedule. I can't believe it. 

All week I have been thinking that I will sleep in, have a long breakfast with several coffee refills. 
Take long walks with my little dog and be super cozy. Sounds awesome so far, right? 
Well, I am also starting to realize that these things will be done in a maximum of a few hours for each activity _(the dog walk or walks can be longer)_... and the weekend is 48 hours. 
What the iiik am I going to do with all that extra time?! 

If anyone has any good suggestions for me, feel free to drop your tips here.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Jonas_Swe said:


> *Hi everyone! *
> 
> How are y'all doing?
> 
> I am looking forward to a very rare weekend off in my schedule. I can't believe it.
> 
> All week I have been thinking that I will sleep in, have a long breakfast with several coffee refills.
> Take long walks with my little dog and be super cozy. Sounds awesome so far, right?
> Well, I am also starting to realize that these things will be done in a maximum of a few hours for each activity _(the dog walk or walks can be longer)_... and the weekend is 48 hours.
> What the iiik am I going to do with all that extra time?!
> 
> If anyone has any good suggestions for me, feel free to drop your tips here.



Glad you are going to have a good weekend  

I'm picking up a new video game that comes out tomorrow , will probably play that most of the weekend. Other than that no real plans.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Thanks! 

I secretly wouldn't mind if we got some rain, so I can see Moana on our video-on-demand service since it just opened up for rental.


----------



## TheGreg1982

We are supposed to get some storms. I'll send some your way.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Yay!


----------



## TheGreg1982

Ugh I think the universe just likes messing with me. My friend called me to come take a look at his pool pump that wasn't running right. His son had friends over, bunch of twenty something dudes in swimsuits in the sun and I was just there for maintenance lol


----------



## Jonas_Swe

_*spits coffee*_... Ha ha ha! 
Darn it, I totally feel with you buddy.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I giggled way too hard at that.


----------



## Jason_V

Jonas_Swe said:


> Well, I am also starting to realize that these things will be done in a maximum of a few hours for each activity _(the dog walk or walks can be longer)_... and the weekend is 48 hours.
> What the iiik am I going to do with all that extra time?!
> 
> If anyone has any good suggestions for me, feel free to drop your tips here.



Well, I know what I do with my free time...

Working through Flash Season 3
Playing Ducktales Remastered and Lego Lord of the Rings
Reading
Crocheting
Applying for new jobs
Prepping for four upcoming trips
Sleeping
Movies (Mummy tonight possibly and Cars 3 on Saturday)

The weather doesn't look great in this neck of the woods this weekend, so outdoor stuff will be sketchy.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Jason_V said:


> Well, I know what I do with my free time...
> 
> Working through Flash Season 3
> Playing Ducktales Remastered and Lego Lord of the Rings
> Reading
> Crocheting
> Applying for new jobs
> Prepping for four upcoming trips
> Sleeping
> Movies (Mummy tonight possibly and Cars 3 on Saturday)
> 
> The weather doesn't look great in this neck of the woods this weekend, so outdoor stuff will be sketchy.



Ducktales remastered was a great game  when it first came out it came with a special Disney pin.


----------



## Jason_V

^ I didn't get that original release, sadly. I got one cheap at Gamestop.  

Though I might still have the original NES game lying around somewhere...I forget if I sold it or not...


----------



## TheGreg1982

Jason_V said:


> ^ I didn't get that original release, sadly. I got one cheap at Gamestop.
> 
> Though I might still have the original NES game lying around somewhere...I forget if I sold it or not...


They recently put out a collection of all the old Disney games but i boycotted it since it didn't come to Nintendo consoles


----------



## Jason_V

Just googled that and it looks like it's not on any system we own. So I just saved some money, for now anyway.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Right now I have PS3, PS4 Pro, New 3DS, Wii U, and Switch so I'm covered for most games. Just trying not to go broke on preorders from E3


----------



## Jason_V

NES, SNES, N64, Wii, Wii U, PS 3 x 2...and, man, I don't know if we need anything else.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I forgot the nes classic mini.

Sounds like you got it covered. PS3 still has the best game library of any recent console.


----------



## Jason_V

It just ticked me off when the subsequent versions didn't offer backward compatibility. My original got stolen and the new ones...well, I couldn't use any of my PS2 games.

Prolly for the better, though. I'd spend hours blowing stuff up in various SW games.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I hear that, backwards compatibility should be more common. But to tell the truth I can't really name many ps2 games I remember being really into.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hi there peeps! 

I just logged in at work for a new day. It's the beginning of the summer season here so it's crazy quiet. Hence the opportunity to pop in here a bit more often. 

Guess what I have found myself doing? 
- I am scheming out very detailed plans in my head for a *Disney World* vacation again...  And it's on the level of where to get my first _QS_ meal on the evening of arrival, and from what resort to take the bus on day two - to get to *Epcot* from *Disney Springs*.  This is serious stuff people! 

As some of you might know, the plans that I had started on got changed/halted quite abruptly earlier this spring. All because of my current work/living situation _(long story, not for here)_. And I decided to just take a break from it all, the planning aspect that is and just browse the boards here, stick to my podcasts and have another go at planning a trip again later. But here we are! 

Is there a name for this? Any known diagnosis? Or does it just file under general Disney Withdrawal sprinkled with some Mickey Mania!


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

W


Jonas_Swe said:


> Hi there peeps!
> Guess what I have found myself doing?
> - I am scheming out very detailed plans in my head for a *Disney World* vacation again...  And it's on the level of where to get my first _QS_ meal on the evening of arrival, and from what resort to take the bus on day two - to get to *Epcot* from *Disney Springs*.  This is serious stuff people!
> 
> Is there a name for this? Any known diagnosis? Or does it just file under general Disney Withdrawal sprinkled with some Mickey Mania!



Hi Jonas,
WOO HOO!!! I want to go too!.  

Oh, wait, I'm already booked for August.

Maybe there is such a thing as Pre-Disney Withdrawal


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Woohoo! 
August already, wow. I am sure it's going to be so awesome! 

I really think there is such thing... someone needs to research this Pre-Disney condition. I can't be the only one.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

I can't wait for August to arrive!

when will you be going?


----------



## Jason_V

That's where I am, Jonas. I'm trying to get my ducks in order for Disneyland in early July and then do our Fast Passes for WDW in November. Kinda freaking myself out that it's not all done yet...but I know I shouldn't.

So I have to breathe, throw on something from the ever expanding Disney library and be on my way.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I start planning the day after I get back, nothing wrong with that at all!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Juan J. Cordero said:


> I can't wait for August to arrive!
> 
> when will you be going?


I'm going in Sept. I know how you feel. Im just waiting the 60 days so I can get my fast passes.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Jason_V said:


> That's where I am, Jonas. I'm trying to get my ducks in order for Disneyland in early July and then do our Fast Passes for WDW in November. Kinda freaking myself out that it's not all done yet...but I know I shouldn't.
> 
> So I have to breathe, throw on something from the ever expanding Disney library and be on my way.


This is my Disney Schedule in the next year. So sept 5-14th then dec I go to disneyland for a week and then in April I turn and round and go back to DW for eight days.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

TheGreg1982 said:


> I start planning the day after I get back, nothing wrong with that at all!



Last visit was in 2013... I've been back for quite a while. 


But yeah, I always manage to get all worked up in my head. 
And I just can't bug my BF with all my micro detail thoughts several times per day. 

So I have decided to take it out on you people!


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Elsaalltheway said:


> This is my Disney Schedule in the next year. So sept 5-14th then dec I go to disneyland for a week and then in April I turn and round and go back to DW for eight days.



Thanks Elsa for rubbing it on our faces!


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

YAY! I made it to Mouseketeer!!!
freaking ears itch!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Juan J. Cordero said:


> Thanks Elsa for rubbing it on our faces!


It's what I liiiiiiiiiiive for. You poor unfortunate souls.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Juan J. Cordero said:


> YAY! I made it to Mouseketeer!!!
> freaking ears itch!


Boom. Way to go. Mic See ya real soon, Key why? because we like you, M O U S E


----------



## MeridAriel

Jeesh, I leave for a week & a half & I miss all of the Wonder Woman/Xena chat. Hmph. While I liked all of the casting, I did love Xena's Ares. It was a damn shame to find out he passed. I've had to burst that bubble a few times for friends when the amazing casting of Xena was being discussed. Aaanyway! I may be headed back to the theater tomorrow. Every queer woman I know has already seen it at least twice. We need to orchestrate a field trip to Themyscira, please & thanks!


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> It's what I liiiiiiiiiiive for. You poor unfortunate souls.



I read that in my head in Ursula's voice involuntary. When my family complains today that I put the Little Mermaid album on loop they get to blame you


----------



## MeridAriel

TheGreg1982 said:


> I read that in my head in Ursula's voice involuntary. When my family complains today that I put the Little Mermaid album on loop they get to blame you


Who complains about too much Ariel?!


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Juan J. Cordero said:


> YAY! I made it to Mouseketeer!!!
> freaking ears itch!



*Woohoo! CONGRATS!*


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> I read that in my head in Ursula's voice involuntary. When my family complains today that I put the Little Mermaid album on loop they get to blame you


I'll shoulder that blame.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> Who complains about too much Ariel?!


EXACTLY


----------



## MeridAriel

Elsaalltheway said:


> EXACTLY


We don't need that kind of anti-Disney negativity in our lives. Pfffft.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> Jeesh, I leave for a week & a half & I miss all of the Wonder Woman/Xena chat. Hmph. While I liked all of the casting, I did love Xena's Ares. It was a damn shame to find out he passed. I've had to burst that bubble a few times for friends when the amazing casting of Xena was being discussed. Aaanyway! I may be headed back to the theater tomorrow. Every queer woman I know has already seen it at least twice. We need to orchestrate a field trip to Themyscira, please & thanks!


I'm a bad lesbian. I've only seen it once. I should see it again.


----------



## MeridAriel

Elsaalltheway said:


> I'm a bad lesbian. I've only seen it once. I should see it again.


I've only seen it once, but to be fair, I've been packing up my life...and then I stepped on glass (while barefoot-uuuuugh) a few days ago. So, I've been a tad busy/incapacitated lately haha. But tomorrow is looking sunny with a good chance of Amazonians!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> I've only seen it once, but to be fair, I've been packing up my life...and then I stepped on glass (while barefoot-uuuuugh) a few days ago. So, I've been a tad busy/incapacitated lately haha. But tomorrow is looking sunny with a good chance of Amazonians!


Why are you packing, where are you going?


----------



## MeridAriel

Elsaalltheway said:


> Why are you packing, where are you going?


I'm aiming for the east coast (for work). I'm actively applying out there for next school year (I work in schools). It's not the packing that's exhausting. I'm going through *everything* I own-every scrap of paper...to sort, organize, get rid of/donate as much as I can. So that's taken over my life this week haha.
Also, I've just posted info about my queer Disney fb group in a separate thread. Let's hope we get some new members  You guys are some of my favorite conversational company, I just wish more of us were more regularly active haha.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> I'm aiming for the east coast (for work). I'm actively applying out there for next school year (I work in schools). It's not the packing that's exhausting. I'm going through *everything* I own-every scrap of paper...to sort, organize, get rid of/donate as much as I can. So that's taken over my life this week haha.
> Also, I've just posted info about my queer Disney fb group in a separate thread. Let's hope we get some new members  You guys are some of my favorite conversational company, I just wish more of us were more regularly active haha.


Why are you moving to the east coast? What has drawn you there?


----------



## MeridAriel

I'm a sign language interpreter-there's a large Deaf community, I've got family in various areas, & I love everything about it-the music, the food, the sights, the sports, the people....It's perfect for me <3


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Ahh ok, so what sports and music do you like? I'm in Az by way of Oregon, so I must be a west coast girl.


----------



## MeridAriel

I'm a huge hockey fan, but I just appreciate sports in general (playing & watching). Music...everything. I know everyone says that, but (aside from maybe polka) I mean it. Classic rock is my favorite, but I dig country, jazz, *some* opera, some rap, classical....blablabla. And as always, lots of Disney. What about you??


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> I'm a huge hockey fan, but I just appreciate sports in general (playing & watching). Music...everything. I know everyone says that, but (aside from maybe polka) I mean it. Classic rock is my favorite, but I dig country, jazz, *some* opera, some rap, classical....blablabla. And as always, lots of Disney. What about you??


I enjoy Football. I enjoy a little hockey, womens soccer. But I too love music. I could probably even listen to polka, if it was done by Weird Al. I'm not a huge opera fan, unless its Phantom of the Opera,, I also really enjoy listening to musicals. I've seen a few local ones. I would love to see one on broadway.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Move to Tennessee, we need more dis people here..


----------



## MeridAriel

Alas, I've spent much of my life in the south (& was born & raised in the deep south). I love some of the people, but conservative areas aren't for me. Le sigh.


----------



## TheGreg1982

lol I understand. After 7 generations I can't see leaving though


----------



## earfulofmagic

If I had a Disney "I want" song growing up, it would've been about wanting to leave Florida far behind. And I did! I went to college in Oregon, lived abroad in China for a year, and now I'm leaving Portland (Oregon) by the end of the summer (new location still undecided ).

You never knoooow, Greg, you might find you love another place!  but to the point of living where you have a long family history, I understand.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Well make sure you hit up pride this weekend, My family will be there. My brother is visiting this week. I'm from Hillsboro Or


----------



## TheGreg1982

I wanted to leave when I was younger. But as I got older I just couldn't picture leaving dad, granny, and brother behind.

Though if I ever win the lottery there is this nice island off the coast of Ireland for sale....


----------



## earfulofmagic

I love Hillsboro!! My partner commutes there for work. Also good thing you reminded me, I completely forgot it was this weekend.

Very understandable. I lost a few important friendships after moving away and that still breaks my heart a little. You have good reasons for being there.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I actually moved here first, I used to visit home every year, but when my parents and brother moved, I haven't been back. I should go back and visit sometime.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

I have lived at quite a few places... Born in Santiago, Chile. Then came to Sweden in 77' where I have lived in Stockholm, Västerås, Borlänge and then back to Stockholm again. With studies and work stops in Arizona, US and Oslo in Norway. 

I am 41 years after all... 

If I could I'd be back in the States in a heartbeat. But I visit as often as I can.


----------



## earfulofmagic

you people and your fountains of youth! I would not have guessed you're 41, Jonas. 

But this happens to me everyday on this website  I think someone looks or sounds maybe 30, and then they mention their grandchildren  it must come from being young at heart!


----------



## TheGreg1982

I think the only way I could move is if Disney let me live in the castle suite full time.

I get peoples ages wrong all the time too earful. I'm only 35 but people always guess older.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

earfulofmagic said:


> I would not have guessed you're 41, Jonas.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

TheGreg1982 said:


> I think the only way I could move is if Disney let me live in the castle suite full time.



That's just being Disney thirsty! 
_(and you know it) _


----------



## earfulofmagic

TheGreg1982 said:


> I think the only way I could move is if Disney let me live in the castle suite full time.
> 
> I get peoples ages wrong all the time too earful. I'm only 35 but people always guess older.



 it must be that you're always saying such grandfatherly things! (not. I wonder why they guess older though!)


----------



## Jonas_Swe

LOL!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Jonas_Swe said:


> LOL!


I'm 42 I'll be 43 in a few weeks. I had someone think I was in high school last year.  I was talking to her about an RV and I said I would have to ask my parents, since I lived with them, and so automatically she assumed I was that young. I may look young, but not that young. People ask me how come I don't have any wrinkles and I constantly tell them that fat is a natural filler. I'm sure when I finally lose the weight I'll start looking my age.


----------



## TheGreg1982

earfulofmagic said:


> it must be that you're always saying such grandfatherly things! (not. I wonder why they guess older though!)



Back in my day we had to walk to Disney uphill both ways in Florida snow! Lol

I think cause I'm quiet and have a touch of grey might be the case. Helped get into casinos under age though lol


----------



## Jonas_Swe

TheGreg1982 said:


> Back in my day we had to walk to Disney uphill both ways in Florida snow!l[r/QUOTE]
> 
> It's not easy being lost at Blizzard Beach!
> 
> Good thing it melted at last...


----------



## TheGreg1982

Well, ate the last of the snacky foods i brought back from Disney. II guess I need to go back and get some more


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

TheGreg1982 said:


> Well, ate the last of the snacky foods i brought back from Disney. II guess I need to go back and get some more



You have to go back!


----------



## TheGreg1982

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far. Picked up the new game ARMS and been slapping my brother around in it.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Hope all y'all are having a nice weekend! We watched Hidden Figures last night  and saw Cars 3 (!!!) tonight, spent lots of time outside with our canine princess, and I had a lovely dream about Mariah Carey.

Probably won't distinctly remember this weekend in a few years, but it's one of those good ones all the same


----------



## TheGreg1982

earfulofmagic said:


> Hope all y'all are having a nice weekend! We watched Hidden Figures last night  and saw Cars 3 (!!!) tonight, spent lots of time outside with our canine princess, and I had a lovely dream about Mariah Carey.
> 
> Probably won't distinctly remember this weekend in a few years, but it's one of those good ones all the same



How did you like Cars 3? I wasn't a big fan of 2 so I was going to wait on this one until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## earfulofmagic

TheGreg1982 said:


> How did you like Cars 3? I wasn't a big fan of 2 so I was going to wait on this one until it comes out on DVD.



I think you might want to stick with that plan. I love the Cars franchise (and genuinely loved Cars 2), but the plot and dialogue of Cars 3 felt a bit weak compared to the first. Still beautifully made, and I loved it, but I recognize the misfires for what they are.

ETA: the story is definitely a return to the original premise of the first movie, though.


----------



## MeridAriel

TheGreg1982 said:


> I wanted to leave when I was younger. But as I got older I just couldn't picture leaving dad, granny, and brother behind.
> 
> Though if I ever win the lottery there is this nice island off the coast of Ireland for sale....


I'll go in on it with you!


----------



## MeridAriel

Do you all know if there's a thread for people who would like to meet up with other Disboarders at their city's Pride? Or is that weird of me to ask? Haha


----------



## earfulofmagic

MeridAriel said:


> Do you all know if there's a thread for people who would like to meet up with other Disboarders at their city's Pride? Or is that weird of me to ask? Haha



I don't think it's weird, but I didn't see any threads on this board! and I think the general meetup board is underused, too.

~~~~~~~~~~~

meanwhile - https://www.buzzfeed.com/emaoconnor...at-gay-pride?utm_term=.wl0WBvq1kZ#.smQXWVk8K9

*doesn't understand why people are still like this all over the world, but happy it had little effect on the pride event*


----------



## MeridAriel

Alright, I'll have to start one!
And I don't get it either. Why does how another person lives (that affects you in NO WAY) inspire so much hatred??


----------



## TheGreg1982

They put up pictures of the planned Nintendo land for universal. Disney really needs to step up their game with Star Wars land.


----------



## MeridAriel

TheGreg1982 said:


> They put up pictures of the planned Nintendo land for universal. Disney really needs to step up their game with Star Wars land.


Meh. I'm already way more interested in Nintendo Land. Star Wars isn't my bag...& it's separate from Disney-made things (yes, I know, they own everything now, but it's not the same), similar to Pandora-maybe they should've had their own park of non Disney-made stuff. I duno. And while I'm on a "this needs it's own space, because it doesn't fit" tangent....why is Frozen in Epcot?? It's not a real place, and belongs in Magic Kingdom. Okay, end rant.


----------



## TheGreg1982

MeridAriel said:


> Meh. I'm already way more interested in Nintendo Land. Star Wars isn't my bag...& it's separate from Disney-made things (yes, I know, they own everything now, but it's not the same), similar to Pandoral-maybe they should've had their own park of non Disney-made stuff. I duno. And while I'm on a "this needs it's own space, because it doesn't fit" tangent....why is Frozen in Epcot?? It's not a real place, and belongs in Magic Kingdom. Okay, end rant.



I agree with you on frozen even though I love the ride. But Epcot does need a few new attractions too. (Bring back the Dreamfinder to start with!)


----------



## Jason_V

earfulofmagic said:


> I think you might want to stick with that plan. I love the Cars franchise (and genuinely loved Cars 2), but the plot and dialogue of Cars 3 felt a bit weak compared to the first. Still beautifully made, and I loved it, but I recognize the misfires for what they are.
> 
> ETA: the story is definitely a return to the original premise of the first movie, though.



Took myself yesterday morning and I really enjoyed it. It is a return to the first Cars and leaves the much maligned Cars 2 behind. I'm not a fan of the soundtrack, though. That part was lacking for me.

Tomorrow I get to buy my Disneyland and DCA tickets for early July. So excited for this solo trip.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Jason_V said:


> Took myself yesterday morning and I really enjoyed it. It is a return to the first Cars and leaves the much maligned Cars 2 behind. I'm not a fan of the soundtrack, though. That part was lacking for me.
> 
> Tomorrow I get to buy my Disneyland and DCA tickets for early July. So excited for this solo trip.



Why doesn't anyone like Cars 2?!   It wasn't until I joined these boards that I learned people didn't like it (confirmed by some googling around the interwebs).


----------



## Jason_V

My opinion only, obviously...but it took what I consider an annoying and grating side character (Mater) and made him the star. Cars is Lightning McQueen's story. Little doses of Mater is fine but not a feature length film.

Cars 3 got it right for me. Mater is still present and does what he does best: he's the sidekick, the comic relief.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Aww. I gained more respect and appreciation for Mater in Cars 2, but did find him grating in the first. My SO loves Mater so Cars 2 was a hit there as well. I missed Lightning, but I still quite enjoyed it; the spy/mystery plots always appeal to me


----------



## TheGreg1982

Too much mater and I felt making "big oil" the bad guy is a little overdone and boreing. Loved planes fire and rescue much more.



On an unrelated note, this makes me so sad.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...oin-in-her-system-autopsy-report-reveals.html


----------



## TheGreg1982

Oh no! I killed the thread


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> Oh no! I killed the thread


Boom, your good.


----------



## TheGreg1982

I'm not good, I'm just drawn that way


----------



## Jason_V

Nah, you didn't break it. I just don't get to the computer much when I'm at home. 

I'm gonna be heading to the store tonight to get my Disney tickets. Part of me says to wait until my next payday...but the other part says do it now. I don't see a lot of difference between now and two weeks from now. Any thoughts?


----------



## TheGreg1982

Jason_V said:


> Nah, you didn't break it. I just don't get to the computer much when I'm at home.
> 
> I'm gonna be heading to the store tonight to get my Disney tickets. Part of me says to wait until my next payday...but the other part says do it now. I don't see a lot of difference between now and two weeks from now. Any thoughts?



Last time I put it off a couple of weeks rates at the hotels went up and I wound up paying 500 more dollars.


----------



## Jason_V

The hotel is done for the days I'll be there. I'm just talking park tickets...I should've specified...


----------



## TheGreg1982

Then it probably won't make any difference, maybe some form of discount will come up


----------



## Jason_V

I figured as much...they haven't gone to Fast Passes before getting in the park yet (I think). On my DCA day, I'll be going right to GotG: Mission Breakout and taking my chances on Radiator Springs Racers when I can get the next FP.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Mission breakout looks great, hope its still there when I go next year (hopefully, if not I'll just go to WDW again)


----------



## Jason_V

I don't see why it wouldn't be there. The GotG will be in the next Avengers movie, coming out next year. And why spend all the money to refurb it if it's only for a summer?

WDW is our November trip...can't wait for that!


----------



## TheGreg1982

Yea I forgot that they can do that in DL, once they are in the avengers they can't be over in WDW (I think)


----------



## MeridAriel

So...just need to vent my disappointment for a minute. We've got plans to go in the fall, but I'm (hopefully) moving to a different area of the country soon, and my BFF has two new babies. With both of those factors weighing heavily on both of us, the closer we get, the more it looks like we may not go. The only silver lining is that if I do find a new job, I don't have to pre-empt acceptance with "I need a week off in November" & I can save up a bit more. I know, first world problems, it's not the end of the world, but....  It's disappointing. And I don't know what to do without a countdown clock going!


----------



## TheGreg1982

MeridAriel said:


> So...just need to vent my disappointment for a minute. We've got plans to go in the fall, but I'm (hopefully) moving to a different area of the country soon, and my BFF has two new babies. With both of those factors weighing heavily on both of us, the closer we get, the more it looks like we may not go. The only silver lining is that if I do find a new job, I don't have to pre-empt acceptance with "I need a week off in November" & I can save up a bit more. I know, first world problems, it's not the end of the world, but....  It's disappointing. And I don't know what to do without a countdown clock going!



I hate to hear that  But who knows? Maybe a little extra time will work out to your benefit. More planning is always a good thing in my book (but again I'm the guy carrrying a checklist of rides and restaurants around in the parks so I get things done efficiently lol )


----------



## MeridAriel

TheGreg1982 said:


> I hate to hear that  But who knows? Maybe a little extra time will work out to your benefit. More planning is always a good thing in my book (but again I'm the guy carrrying a checklist of rides and restaurants around in the parks so I get things done efficiently lol )


Haha yea, BFF & I are both super planners (we send each other spreadsheets hahaha)-even from different states. I suppose that's the main reason I'm disappointed, as these trips are at least 50% for the purpose of seeing each other for a week, since we live so far from one another.


----------



## TheGreg1982

MeridAriel said:


> Haha yea, BFF & I are both super planners (we send each other spreadsheets hahaha)-even from different states. I suppose that's the main reason I'm disappointed, as these trips are at least 50% for the purpose of seeing each other for a week, since we live so far from one another.



Maybe you could both head down dor a 3 day weekend and hang out at Disney springs or something? I've always thought about doing that but can't resist the parks


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> Maybe you could both head down dor a 3 day weekend and hang out at Disney springs or something? I've always thought about doing that but can't resist the parks


So all my trips have been with my brother and his husband during free dining, and in sept it will be about the same, the cost of the whole trip for nine days is 1500. now I'm going with my best friend and her sister and the cost will be, so far, 2300. with no food. Thats the difference from staying at pop, with my brother , and my friend at Bay Lake towers for five days and POR or three days.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

https://www.buzzfeed.com/delaneystr...-lau?utm_term=.qxQAwwbpWw&bffsoml#.xlRe11ZAN1


----------



## MeridAriel

Oh lordy, no way. I'm in Chicago, she's in Kentucky (and again, babies)-we'd be better off meeting for a weekend somewhere else. We'd definitely both see that as a waste to get all the way down there & not go to the parks. (Plus, she's a CM, so ticket prices aren't the problem. Days off work, cost of travel, hotel, bills & stress not related to the trip...those are.)


----------



## rdesisto

108 days till our trip! Which also means 106 days until our wedding! YIKES!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

rdesisto said:


> 108 days till our trip! Which also means 106 days until our wedding! YIKES!


Congrats.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> Oh lordy, no way. I'm in Chicago, she's in Kentucky (and again, babies)-we'd be better off meeting for a weekend somewhere else. We'd definitely both see that as a waste to get all the way down there & not go to the parks. (Plus, she's a CM, so ticket prices aren't the problem. Days off work, cost of travel, hotel, bills & stress not related to the trip...those are.)


What does she do?


----------



## MeridAriel

As a CM? She works at the Disney Store near our college  I'd love her dearly without the Disney perks, but I'd be lying if I said they weren't a nice cherry on top of her awesomeness


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> As a CM? She works at the Disney Store near our college  I'd love her dearly without the Disney perks, but I'd be lying if I said they weren't a nice cherry on top of her awesomeness


I thought the area she was in was one of the location that was hiring for work from home phone agents.  It was one of those states that starts with a K i just can't remember what one.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Doing my homework for History of England class, came across this quote from the 12th century

"If you come to London, pass through it quickly... whatever evil or malicious thing that can be found anywhere on earth you will find in that one city... theater and the tavern. You will meet there with ... smooth-skinned lads, flatterers, pretty boys, effeminates, magicians, mimes..."

Why have I not been to London yet? Pretty boys and mimes? It sounds awesome!


----------



## earfulofmagic

Haha, when you visit, find some smooth-skinned lads and ask about their skincare regimen!


----------



## earfulofmagic

Also, @MeridAriel, boo hiss  I think because so much planning (and overplanning  ) goes into a Disney vacation, it feels even more of a bummer to cancel. 

Some pixie dust for whenever your trip works out, whether this fall or later


----------



## MeridAriel

Aaaaw, thank you! It's not cancelled just yet, but it's been discussed, and I think both of us are coming to the realization & acceptance that it might be smarter for both of us (between medical bills & new babies, and my moving & hopefully starting a new job) to postpone. Damn us & our responsible nature! Who wants to be responsible when it comes to Disney decisions?!


----------



## earfulofmagic

I hear ya! We are moving (this summer) too -- destination unknown, job hunting. We purchased trip insurance just in case something comes up, which seems ever more likely since we're still undecided on the whole Where Will We Move To?/Where Is My New Job? thing   Good luck on your job search, btw


----------



## MeridAriel

You're just full of good wishes & pixie dust & it has made my day  Thank you! I've done what I can for now (applied in every position within 7 states), so stressing isn't helpful, but I can't always keep it under control.
I hope your trip works out, too!
PS, for everyone on here-I know I've mentioned it once before for anyone who would be interested & I'll only mention it once more, then I'll leave you all be about it, but I've started making conversations & asking daily Disney questions (what's your favorite ride, etc) in my little queer Dis group on fb-& I've found myself wanting to ask you all the same questions since you're all so kind & friendly! If you don't fb, tell me here? What are your favorite movies? Baddies? Goodies? Rides?  If needing to know these important answers of everyone you meet is wrong, then I don't wanna be right!


----------



## srwarden1928

TheGreg1982 said:


> but again I'm the guy carrrying a checklist of rides and restaurants around in the parks so I get things done efficiently



I have done this numerous times also.


----------



## TheGreg1982

The U.S. military has put a stop to transgendered people enlisting, according to the news it's until they "figure out what to do with currently enlisted transgenders"

That doesn't sound bigoted at alllll!


----------



## earfulofmagic

MeridAriel said:


> PS, for everyone on here-I know I've mentioned it once before for anyone who would be interested & I'll only mention it once more, then I'll leave you all be about it, but I've started making conversations & asking daily Disney questions (what's your favorite ride, etc) in my little queer Dis group on fb-& I've found myself wanting to ask you all the same questions since you're all so kind & friendly! If you don't fb, tell me here? What are your favorite movies? Baddies? Goodies? Rides?  If needing to know these important answers of everyone you meet is wrong, then I don't wanna be right!



I don't fb, so I want to answer here! But I would have to write long lists for baddies/goodies. I find it hard to pick just one, or five, or... twenty 

Someone else go first, and then we can play off of that and discuss characters' merits


----------



## earfulofmagic

!!! was talking to a friend tonight and he offhandedly mentioned China has 10-year visas now. (I lived in China for a year, and he came to visit, we traveled together for a while, etc. Coincidentally this friend is also gay and we had a mini-adventure one night, visiting a bunch of gay bars/clubs in the ~underground Shanghai gay scene~ )

anyway. this was news to me. so, on a whim, I just checked flights... tons and tons of *roundtrip* flights from two airports on the west coast (my current home) to Beijing/Shanghai all for under $500, for many months out   I had a one-way flight for $600 in 2011 and thought that was the cheapest I'd ever fly. But less than $500 roundtrip!!! now I'm torn, because of the whole needing to figure out my next job/location deal -- difficult to really plan, although part of me feels I should be irresponsible while I'm still relatively young and just go.

Do I... cancel our Disney trip, and we both head to China?! We could stay longer, go to so many places, and even hit Shanghai Disneyland  all for well under the price of our trip this fall. Plus, my partner has never been to China, and it was a strange wave of nostalgia that initially brought up the conversation where my friend mentioned the new visas.

...or do I plan a shorter solo (maybe not solo) trip to China around our Disney trip?!

...or do I just book for Jan/Feb/whenever and visit Shanghai Disneyland then? It might be possible to do a week in China then a week in Tokyo, and while there visit... Tokyo Disneyland! 

*reeling from the possibilities. also from the caffeine, which I no longer have a tolerance for*

It's just been so long since I've been out of the US, and in the last three years I've traveled very little, in part due to work and medical-ish things. But now I want to seize the day (and those seriously outstanding flight prices!).

  okay. probz gonna regret posting this tomorrow. I want unlimited funds to travel, forever 

ETA: omg completely forgot about Hong Kong Disneyland. We could possibly go there too!


----------



## MeridAriel

Well...my wandering, Disney soul immediately thought that I would go to all 3 parks in that part of the world (once you get that far...why not?), before I even read your options, so, that's my vote haha. But it's up to you! 
Since nobody else wants to play, I suppose I'll answer my own questions haha.
My favorite baddies are Maleficent, Ursula, Hades, & Mim. (And while not a favorite, Shadowman/Facilier is *so* cool!)
Goodies are Ariel, Merida (obviously), Kida, Lady, Tramp, Archimedes, & Stitch.
I'm not quite sure where Meg fit into these lists hahaha. (And Scrump-who is not an actual character-has a very special place in my heart. The scene where she's not invited to play, but she tries anyway, & gets pushed out of the group for being too weird...that hit me right in my weirdo, outsider gut. So, I've got quite a few Scrump plushies/mugs/pins/patches.)
Okay, everyone else's turn!


----------



## earfulofmagic

Okay, including some Pixar and not in a particular order...

baddies: Yzma, Scar, Hades, Gaston, Cruella, Tamatoa! Agreed that Facilier is super cool - his songs are fantastic 
goodies: Mulan, Tiana, Merida, Edna Mode, Belle, Beast, Li Shang, Remy, Moana, Lilo, Nani, Vanellope, Buzz, Marie, Kronk (before and after becoming good), Pongo & Perdita... a ton of side/minor characters as well, and I'm just going to stop now 

I like Megara too, but for some reason the relationship w/Herc (who I also like) just sours me! Same thing w/Pocahontas except I dislike John Smith. And Scrump has such plentiful merch! If you're looking to add a backpack (to hold all your Scrump stuff, naturally) Hot Topic has one here.


----------



## MeridAriel

Oh you enabler, you! I've already got *so much* Disney stuff (with more on the way, of course...it's literally being shipped right now), and tons of bags that I don't use. As I am packing for a move, I'm trying to not collect more *stuff* that I won't use haha. But thank you  And oh Yzma! I adore her <3


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Sorry here  a little Tardy for the party, but I would say go on vacation in Asia, think of it this way, you can hit more parks then you can pay for Disney and Disney isn't going anywhere, but these flight tickets might.


----------



## earfulofmagic

All good points! And I lean that way for sure. The "problem" is that my overzealous planning, enthusiasm and daily mentions of Disney really sold my partner on our WDW trip  It's their first ever trip to WDW (or anything Disney) and Florida (where I grew up), and it's to celebrate their birthday--and they are super excited for it. Right now, neither of us want to give up the WDW trip, so it's still planned...

*but* I think I've also sold them on China  With less planning and more enthusiasm   I showed them lots of pictures from my time there. Then we played "let's google images of this awesome place I'm going to take you in China!" and they were hooked. In particular, if you google images of:

Harbin Ice Festival
Huashan
Kunming Stone Forest
Guilin
Those were very helpful in persuading them that yes, we cannot pass up those flight prices    I'm thinking Jan or Jan-Feb, which will give us time to save more but still enjoy great weather there. Maybe November-December. Get back from WDW then straight to Asia   Or I'll go by myself, if all else fails 

If anyone (in the US) is enticed by those beautiful ice palaces or thoughts of Toy Story Land in HK, the 10-year visa has the same requirements and cost as a 1-year visa. At least for now.

 eeeek okay, enough outta me.


----------



## L&Lfan

Sasha Velour's lip sync to So Emotional for the season 9 crown was EVERYTHING to me!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

L&Lfan said:


> Sasha Velour's lip sync to So Emotional for the season 9 crown was EVERYTHING to me!


Just watched it last night. My mom and I wanted him to win it and he smoked it at that last lip sync.


----------



## L&Lfan

I also thought Trinity should have won his lip sync versus Peppermint.

The final battle should have been Sasha v Trinity, imo!

Season 9 Ruvealed starts this Thursday on LOGO.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

L&Lfan said:


> I also thought Trinity should have won his lip sync versus Peppermint.
> 
> The final battle should have been Sasha v Trinity, imo!
> 
> Season 9 Ruvealed starts this Thursday on LOGO.


I think Peppermint won when she took off her wig and the wardrobe change. That was very well executed.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Tonight the Gong Show returns. I'm not sure that over the top camp works on tv anymore but I'll be watching.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> Tonight the Gong Show returns. I'm not sure that over the top camp works on tv anymore but I'll be watching.


I watched it, I was surprised to find out the host was Mike Meyers, but the more I watched the more it really did seem like him.


----------



## Jason_V

L&Lfan said:


> Sasha Velour's lip sync to So Emotional for the season 9 crown was EVERYTHING to me!



Yep. We got to watch earlier this week and I was very impressed with the lip sync. There were choreographed pieces, props and emotion in the performance. Very happy with the result of the season.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> I watched it, I was surprised to find out the host was Mike Meyers, but the more I watched the more it really did seem like him.



I know! The way he prances around like he did in the cat in the hat movie really gives it away lol


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> I know! The way he prances around like he did in the cat in the hat movie really gives it away lol


There was a lot that gave him away, he was like a toned down Austin Powers


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> There was a lot that gave him away, he was like a toned down Austin Powers


But that's not a bad thing 

What did you think of the acts?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> But that's not a bad thing
> 
> What did you think of the acts?


I thought they were ok, I thought the right team won. I think the opera singer would have had more of a chance if she didn't do that thing with the cake.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Elsaalltheway said:


> I thought they were ok, I thought the right team won. I think the opera singer would have had more of a chance if she didn't do that thing with the cake.



I kinda liked the cake thing. I mean from the point of view that these acts are supposed to be a little out there and all. I liked the robot dancers though.


----------



## earfulofmagic

in world news: Germany's vote ended Pride month with a bang


----------



## TheGreg1982

earfulofmagic said:


> in world news: Germany's vote ended Pride month with a bang



I'm sorry I'm a bit out of the loop. What?


----------



## earfulofmagic

TheGreg1982 said:


> I'm sorry I'm a bit out of the loop. What?



German lawmakers voted to legalize same-sex marriage and afford all same-sex couples the same rights (adoption, etc.) as heterosexual couples. It is expected to also pass the vote in the house next week (or was it next month?)


----------



## TheGreg1982

earfulofmagic said:


> German lawmakers voted to legalize same-sex marriage and afford all same-sex couples the same rights (adoption, etc.) as heterosexual couples. It is expected to also pass the vote in the house next week (or was it next month?)



Woo! That's a reason to celebrate


----------



## Jason_V

Disney got a bunch of my money yesterday on payday. 2 park park tickets for next week ($200) and another $500 toward our November trip. About $1500 left for November and everything will be paid. Found a sweet cut off PRIDE shirt for one day (prolly DCA day) and two tank tops (Mickey and Hakuna Matata) for the other day. Ready to go!


----------



## TheGreg1982

Went to to the Pokémon symphonic evolutions concert tonight at the Nashville symphony. On the way stopped at the Disney store and got a mucky pitcher with fruit infuser and a cute tinkerbell coffee cup


----------



## Skipper Justin

TheGreg1982 said:


> Went to to the Pokémon symphonic evolutions concert tonight at the Nashville symphony. On the way stopped at the Disney store and got a mucky pitcher with fruit infuser and a cute tinkerbell coffee cup


I really want to go to the symphony of the goddesses.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Skipper Justin said:


> I really want to go to the symphony of the goddesses.



Me too, but the closest it's coming to me next year is a 4 hour drive


----------



## Jason_V

I saw the pitcher and opted for the tumbler. I didn't have a great use for the pitcher, sadly. But it looked like a great deal.

So I'm in Anaheim...plan on using my two day tickets on Thursday and Friday. Just chilling at the hotel today. I feel kinda bad for not doing something...but doing nothing feels good right now!


----------



## TheGreg1982

Jason_V said:


> I saw the pitcher and opted for the tumbler. I didn't have a great use for the pitcher, sadly. But it looked like a great deal.
> 
> So I'm in Anaheim...plan on using my two day tickets on Thursday and Friday. Just chilling at the hotel today. I feel kinda bad for not doing something...but doing nothing feels good right now!



Sometimes nothing is the best thing you can do


----------



## Jason_V

While waiting for the fireworks between DL and DCA last night...


----------



## TheGreg1982

So in a month or two I'll have the opportunity to meet the guy who played 

K2SO in Rogue One
Duke Weaselton in Zootopia
Alistar Krei in Big Hero Six
King Candy in Wreck-it-Ralph

The only drawback is it costs $50 for each thing you have them sign. The question is do y'all think it's worth it?


----------



## GaryDis

TheGreg1982 said:


> The only drawback is it costs $50 for each thing you have them sign. The question is do y'all think it's worth it?


Comic-con?  

I thin I've only ever been to one for-profit con.  Otherwise, just fan cons, mostly Worldcon, Boscone, and Arisia. The only time I remember being charged for an autograph was by David Gerrold, typically a $1 minimum, and he donated the proceeds to the AIDS Project LA, in addition to running an auction of memorabilia for their benefit. 

I can't answer for you as to whether it's worth it.


----------



## earfulofmagic

TheGreg1982 said:


> So in a month or two I'll have the opportunity to meet the guy who played
> 
> K2SO in Rogue One
> Duke Weaselton in Zootopia
> Alistar Krei in Big Hero Six
> King Candy in Wreck-it-Ralph
> 
> The only drawback is it costs $50 for each thing you have them sign. The question is do y'all think it's worth it?



Alan Tudyk! His career is seriously impressive! (Looking through his filmography etc on Wiki and realizing he's in way more than I knew.)

imo, it would be worth it to have -one- thing signed to keep. I would caution against more than that unless you want more things signed as gifts for others, which is totally different.

What would you like him to sign?


----------



## Jason_V

Ya know, it depends on what else you're spending money on. If that's it, I would. If it's not, it comes down to the value proposition. How much would it be worth to you?

And Alan Tudyk...I'm go just for a chance to lock him down.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> So in a month or two I'll have the opportunity to meet the guy who played
> 
> K2SO in Rogue One
> Duke Weaselton in Zootopia
> Alistar Krei in Big Hero Six
> King Candy in Wreck-it-Ralph
> 
> The only drawback is it costs $50 for each thing you have them sign. The question is do y'all think it's worth it?


I just saw him at our Local Comic con. He is awesome. If he has a panel get there early. Ask him a question, get in line early. He will sign something he has in his bag and give it to you. Not sure what it will be, but it wont cost you a thing.


----------



## TheGreg1982

Yea it's Nashville comic con in September. I'm already going to get autographs for the animated batman and robin and voice actors for my favorite anime Chobits. I guess fifty more dollars won't hurt.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

TheGreg1982 said:


> Yea it's Nashville comic con in September. I'm already going to get autographs for the animated batman and robin and voice actors for my favorite anime Chobits. I guess fifty more dollars won't hurt.


True, but if you don't care what is signed, again if he has a panel, ask a question, he will sign something. He forgot his stuff so he was signing Con Man stuff at one panel and the other he was just signing things from his hotel room, like a shower curtain etc


----------



## ojeight

Anyone going to be in Disney World in September?


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

ojeight said:


> Anyone going to be in Disney World in September?


Hi ojeight. I'll be there in Sept, but I think my trip is after yours


----------



## Sean91

ojeight said:


> Anyone going to be in Disney World in September?


ME! Cannot wait!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I'll be there iin sept. First and second weeks.


----------



## MeridAriel

Silly me, thinking this thread was much quieter than it is. Le sigh. I've been "following" the thread, but never, ever get alerts about it. Hmph. I browsed through the recent comments...have I missed anything besides the Gong Show? Haha


----------



## ojeight

I'll be there from September 20th till the 26th.


----------



## ivanp91

So many people visiting in September! Looks like I'll just miss everyone... I'll be there the end of August


----------



## earfulofmagic

I'll be there mid August then again late August for a last-minute trip, but not going to the parks -- Disney Springs, mostly, while visiting with Orlando friends.


----------



## Sean91

I'm counting down the days till we get to Disney now! 39 days!!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

37 here


----------



## ivanp91

25 days until the first Disney part of our trip... stops at VBR, WDW and DL with cruises on the Dream and Wonder thrown in for good measure


----------



## MeridAriel

Someone tell me that waiting another year and a half isn't that bad? I'm fairly sure that with my upcoming move & my friend's new kiddos, our November trip has been put on the back burner & will likely not happen. I know, first world problems...but I was so excited. I just keep telling myself that after more time to save up, I can do a few more fun, fancier things by going later instead of this year.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> Someone tell me that waiting another year and a half isn't that bad? I'm fairly sure that with my upcoming move & my friend's new kiddos, our November trip has been put on the back burner & will likely not happen. I know, first world problems...but I was so excited. I just keep telling myself that after more time to save up, I can do a few more fun, fancier things by going later instead of this year.


It will be worth it. I'm going to DW in 32 days, then Disneyland the first week of Dec, then back to DW next April, then wont be going till the fall of 19.


----------



## Markical

Hi all!

First post here and already on the countdown to my 2019 trip with friends!


----------



## earfulofmagic

Hooray! Welcome, Mark!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Markical said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First post here and already on the countdown to my 2019 trip with friends!


Welcome. I have plans for this year, next year and the year after too.


----------



## Markical

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## MeridAriel

Welcome!


----------



## meehan8381

does anyone watch Raven's Home ?
Having watched the first episode, I can tell you that the show just does everything right. All the mistakes made in the transition from Boy Meets World to Girl Meets World are non existent here. Everything, from the pacing, the humour (it genuinely made me laugh - I haven't laughed at a Disney Channel show since about 2013), the characters (they've actually managed to have young children acting without being obnoxious - a reason you should watch it alone) and the balance between comedy, situation and sweet moments are balanced so well it makes you want to keep watching. Even though it's a kids show, I can easily imagine adults enjoying this. Above all, the one thing I love the most is that the humour is just like it was in That's So Raven, and not like newer shoes (like Bizaardvark and Jessie) and it all works together. Raven and Chelsea are played excellently and this show is an easy 10/10. This is the final point in making Disney Channel return to its grace (the original one). It's a must watch!
http://123hulu.com/watch/VdPn9KxL-raven-s-home-season-1.html


----------



## Sean91

18 days till my trip, I just can't wait for that smell of Mainstreet


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Sean91 said:


> 18 days till my trip, I just can't wait for that smell of Mainstreet


Same here. Our flight is in 17 days..


----------



## Sean91

Elsaalltheway said:


> Same here. Our flight is in 17 days..


I can barely contain my excitement at this point


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Hi All, any dishes recommendations for Epcot food and wine? Please let me know.


----------



## Sean91

Juan J. Cordero said:


> Hi All, any dishes recommendations for Epcot food and wine? Please let me know.


They used to do a tiny Filet Mignon at Canada which was AMAZING, unsure if it is still there but I'm hoping so for our trip.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Thanks Sean


----------



## contranimal

66 days until my next arrival.  

the planning for this trip started probably October of 2016 messaged a friend and asked him if he could get off work from Oct 28 - Nov 5 ( 28th and 5th for travel from where he lives to where I live) 

Finally got back to me and said would be able to, which that gave me the green light ... 20 min later I message him back saying "ok, trip's booked" 

He was horribly confused and asked what trip .... thats when I told him I was taking him to Disney World to celebrate his 40th birthday. 

He has never been to Disney in his life before, and this will be my 2nd full out trip to Disney.   its just too much fun.


----------



## Sean91

contranimal said:


> 66 days until my next arrival.
> 
> the planning for this trip started probably October of 2016 messaged a friend and asked him if he could get off work from Oct 28 - Nov 5 ( 28th and 5th for travel from where he lives to where I live)
> 
> Finally got back to me and said would be able to, which that gave me the green light ... 20 min later I message him back saying "ok, trip's booked"
> 
> He was horribly confused and asked what trip .... thats when I told him I was taking him to Disney World to celebrate his 40th birthday.
> 
> He has never been to Disney in his life before, and this will be my 2nd full out trip to Disney.   its just too much fun.


 you're a fantastic friend!


----------



## contranimal

Sean91 said:


> you're a fantastic friend!



Thanks,   he is such a good guy and great friend to me, he always has the worst luck ( like his ex-bf has left him with over $2000 in back utilities and rent that he is being garnished for, found out a few years ago his last name wasn't even his legal last name, has had too many family members pass in the past few years including 3 that were all still in middle and high school) 

He has asked me at least twice so far about how much certain things were and I always tell him  "thats not for you to worry about"

And I made him promise while we are there that he has to forget that the rest of the outside world even exists.


----------



## MinnowMinori

Sean91 said:


> They used to do a tiny Filet Mignon at Canada which was AMAZING, unsure if it is still there but I'm hoping so for our trip.


Oh my goodness yes please bring back some amazing food and wine stories!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MinnowMinori said:


> Oh my goodness yes please bring back some amazing food and wine stories!


I think the full menu can already be found somewhere. There was only one or two things that even looked interesting to me, but this year I'm taking two friends who are really interested in this, so looks like I'll be fighting the crowds with you. Just six more working days.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

*2017 Epcot Food and Wine Festival*
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/epcot/food-wine-festival.htm


----------



## Elsaalltheway

12 days left for me. Well I fly out on a red eye in 11, but I only count working days and after today just six more of those to go.


----------



## Jamesofee

Hey guys! I'm new to the forums. Is anyone going to the pin trading event at Epcot this weekend. Im going solo and wondering if some peeps were around to hang out?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Jamesofee said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to the forums. Is anyone going to the pin trading event at Epcot this weekend. Im going solo and wondering if some peeps were around to hang out?


That would be fun but I don't get there till after next weekend.


----------



## MinnowMinori

Elsaalltheway said:


> I think the full menu can already be found somewhere. There was only one or two things that even looked interesting to me, but this year I'm taking two friends who are really interested in this, so looks like I'll be fighting the crowds with you. Just six more working days.



Oh hehe, yeah, I'm sure it'll be more than a little 'exciting' out there as far as crowds go but that's part of the fun; at least kids are back in class.

I also wasn't too excited by the menu this year but I always prefer the stories that come along with it all! Whenever there's an event, especially with newbies, there's always a fun anecdote or two to bring back just a bit more unique than a normal visit!

Anything in particular you're looking forward to this trip?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MinnowMinori said:


> Oh hehe, yeah, I'm sure it'll be more than a little 'exciting' out there as far as crowds go but that's part of the fun; at least kids are back in class.
> 
> I also wasn't too excited by the menu this year but I always prefer the stories that come along with it all! Whenever there's an event, especially with newbies, there's always a fun anecdote or two to bring back just a bit more unique than a normal visit!
> 
> Anything in particular you're looking forward to this trip?


Arriving. It's going to be a different trip that is for sure. The people I have traveled with in the past have been more of go go go people and I know this one is not going to be that at all. I think there will be some hurt feelings but...its a learning experience. I have tried to warn this person that you need to start walking A LOT, months ago, but I don't think they got the message. I'm not above telling them to take a break and we will meet back up, my only saving grace is I will hopefully be doing a lot of pin trading and that will help slow things down a bit.


----------



## MinnowMinori

Elsaalltheway said:


> Arriving. It's going to be a different trip that is for sure. The people I have traveled with in the past have been more of go go go people and I know this one is not going to be that at all. I think there will be some hurt feelings but...its a learning experience. I have tried to warn this person that you need to start walking A LOT, months ago, but I don't think they got the message. I'm not above telling them to take a break and we will meet back up, my only saving grace is I will hopefully be doing a lot of pin trading and that will help slow things down a bit.



Haha that is the most unexpected response but now that I think about it that's also the most practical; I can't imagine how good it must feel to get all the planning off your shoulders officially.

My S.O. is the same way so I have a feeling that he's going to be off taking a nap back at resort midday while I go around and do pin trading. I can still walk around and explore just for that alone and 'recharge', so to speak. I'm honestly trying to see if I can't convince him to splurge a bit and do one of the VIP tours (maybe thrills?) just so I can absolutely make sure we hit up some of the stuff I want but that's a whole other battle.

Goodness from what you're saying though, I sure hope they get some insoles here soon and if memory foam walk a bit to break them in.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MinnowMinori said:


> Haha that is the most unexpected response but now that I think about it that's also the most practical; I can't imagine how good it must feel to get all the planning off your shoulders officially.
> 
> My S.O. is the same way so I have a feeling that he's going to be off taking a nap back at resort midday while I go around and do pin trading. I can still walk around and explore just for that alone and 'recharge', so to speak. I'm honestly trying to see if I can't convince him to splurge a bit and do one of the VIP tours (maybe thrills?) just so I can absolutely make sure we hit up some of the stuff I want but that's a whole other battle.
> 
> Goodness from what you're saying though, I sure hope they get some insoles here soon and if memory foam walk a bit to break them in.


Nope. I mean they haven't even started to pack. I've been packed for a few weeks already, plus I've had to pack one of my check on bags in my other bag because I have free bags and I'm trying to save my friend money. So I'll be checking one of his bags. But It's funny, this is the first trip I've planned, now I know what my borther puts into it. I hope they both have fun. Thats the most important part.


----------



## contranimal

So shows my love of Disney.  as Im sitting here doing laundry and putting it away Im not watching tv or anything but listening to the soundtrack to Disney's Sleeping Beauty to start.   Hopefully one day I can find someone who will not look at me strange for listening to animated movie soundtracks but instead will sing along to them with me.


----------



## Jason_V

^ You will. My BF isn't into it as much as me...but if you put music on from the Renaissance era (Little Mermaid or Lion King specifically), he's singing as loud as he can.

Me...hell, I'll sing to pretty much anything.


----------



## earfulofmagic

I've contracted Disney Withdrawal Syndrome   been back since late Friday night, and scheming to visit again since Sunday morning! I'm this close to booking a short trip first week of September  

*also considers moving back to FL against better judgment*


----------



## MinnowMinori

earfulofmagic said:


> I've contracted Disney Withdrawal Syndrome   been back since late Friday night, and scheming to visit again since Sunday morning! I'm this close to booking a short trip first week of September
> 
> *also considers moving back to FL against better judgment*


It's an addiction! :c

(But hey, there could be much worse)


----------



## MeridAriel

Le sigh. My trip has been postponed until next autumn. *sob* But I have a whole year to plan this one! Hmmmmmm Park background music? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> Le sigh. My trip has been postponed until next autumn. *sob* But I have a whole year to plan this one! Hmmmmmm Park background music? Don't mind if I do!


I'm sorry. I'll be back in April.


----------



## Sean91

We had a huuuuge build up, and then just like that our time was up. So sad to be home but already counting down till next August, trying to talk the other half into a quick trip to Disneyland Paris in January but it looks as though that's going to be to no avail.


----------



## earfulofmagic

*taps mic* Hello? Is this thing on?


----------



## Jason_V

earfulofmagic said:


> *taps mic* Hello? Is this thing on?



Gooooooood Morning!


----------



## MeridAriel

This makes me need a Singin in the Rain day! Alas, I am mid-move, so all of my stuff is packed up. First world problems.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Good luck with the move, hope nothing breaks or gets lost on the journey!


How's everyone been, how's everyone doing?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

earfulofmagic said:


> Good luck with the move, hope nothing breaks or gets lost on the journey!
> 
> 
> How's everyone been, how's everyone doing?


Sorry, I've been out of pocket. I was a lesbian literature confrence in Palm Springs all weekend. Trying to get my feet back under me. Hope everybody else is doing well.


----------



## MeridAriel

Goodbye Chicago, hello Philly! Today was my first day. My boss is super cool  She offered to bring me along to the store with her so that I could grab some snacks (I'm in temporary housing until I find an apartment). There were rainbows all over the store, so I asked if it was a Boystown-ish area. She launched into a breakdown of all the queer areas, and is part of the community as well! <3 So lucky that I won't have to be all weird with the watercooler chat about who I'm dating hahaha


----------



## Elsaalltheway

MeridAriel said:


> Goodbye Chicago, hello Philly! Today was my first day. My boss is super cool  She offered to bring me along to the store with her so that I could grab some snacks (I'm in temporary housing until I find an apartment). There were rainbows all over the store, so I asked if it was a Boystown-ish area. She launched into a breakdown of all the queer areas, and is part of the community as well! <3 So lucky that I won't have to be all weird with the watercooler chat about who I'm dating hahaha


That is awesome. I hope you have a great time. I hope the new place fits you. Next year I might go to Philly for a lesbian writing confrence.


----------



## PirateSAM

Hello. Been a while since I logged on here.
Anyone planning a trip late January / early February 2018? 
Currently have two weeks planned to visit The World beginning 1/21 and worried that with all the ride closures lately, there might not be enough to fill out the whole trip anymore.

Looking for new and interesting peeps to meets...


----------



## Sean91

PirateSAM said:


> Hello. Been a while since I logged on here.
> Anyone planning a trip late January / early February 2018?
> Currently have two weeks planned to visit The World beginning 1/21 and worried that with all the ride closures lately, there might not be enough to fill out the whole trip anymore.
> 
> Looking for new and interesting peeps to meets...



I don't have a trip planned ATM so I'm insanely jealous of you right now I wouldn't worry too much about closures, they always seem major then you barely notice them when there


----------



## contranimal

My next trip I leave in a few days.  After than planning possibly for 2020


----------



## Elsaalltheway

contranimal said:


> My next trip I leave in a few days.  After than planning possibly for 2020


I have a trip to Disneyland in about Four or five weeks, then I have a trip to DW in Jan and one more in April, just got back in Sept too.


----------



## MeridAriel

I'm so jealous. Best friend & I are still recovering from the disappointment of cancelling this years trip. Anyone have any favorite blogs/vlogs/sites to give me my Dis fix until I can get there?


----------



## wnwardii

MeridAriel said:


> Anyone have any favorite blogs/vlogs/sites to give me my Dis fix until I can get there?



Well my #1 blog/vlog site is the DIS.  So definitely look at the videos that the DIS team produce.  The Disneyland team is also creating more content.

Outside of the DIS, some of the other YouTube people I follow for Disney content is Tim Tracker, ThisOrlandoLife (Oliver Green), Adam Hattan and the DFBGuide (Disney Food Blog Guide).  There are some other people I follow in California for Disneyland content, but it is more of their personal vlogs while in the DL parks.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

this is what im watching now. It's exciting because its both disney world and land.


----------



## MeridAriel

Thank you both!


----------



## ChiffonDior

Hi everyone! I've lurked for a while but this is my first post. I've been a Disney fan my whole life with over 20 trips to WDW under my belt. I'm a draq queen in the New York and I run a site called WERRRK.com which focuses on drag, nightlife, pop culture and entertainment. I've been looking to expand our Disney coverage on the site thought I would see if there was anyone here interested in possibly contributing to our site. Hope everyone has a magical day! 

PS: As far getting my Disney fix, I live for Lou Mangello's WDW Radio podcast and I'm hooked on DNSY Newscast on YouTube!


----------



## Dvcapbrit

Hi anyone here from the UK?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Dvcapbrit said:


> Hi anyone here from the UK?


I believe there are few, but I don't know their log in names.


----------



## Sean91

Dvcapbrit said:


> Hi anyone here from the UK?


Yass! Hi fellow Brit


----------



## mawatcha

Hey everyone, it has been a while since I've visited Disboards. I am returning to WDW for the marathon weekend. Anyone else at WDW around Jan 2 - 9th?


----------



## MeridAriel

Wow, it's so quiet in here! How is everyone's 2018 so far??
What do you all think about the new announcements (rides, hotel, costs)?


----------



## Bradcorn1

MeridAriel said:


> Wow, it's so quiet in here! How is everyone's 2018 so far??
> What do you all think about the new announcements (rides, hotel, costs)?


Just Glad I did my AP renewal in early JAN rather then when my pass runs out at the end of February


----------



## Jason_V

Hey all. It's been a while.  

I had the PTO approved for Gay Days in WDW...but I'm gonna end up cancelling that. Long story. But now I'm setting my sights on DL. I was hoping this summer after Pixar Pier opens, but I just might punt to later in the year when the crowds die down a bit. I don't know if I can handle the summer crowd and everyone wanting to go the minute PP opens. 

Anyone here from the PNW...Seattle area?


----------



## Spencer Wright

MeridAriel said:


> Wow, it's so quiet in here! How is everyone's 2018 so far??
> What do you all think about the new announcements (rides, hotel, costs)?



One thing I am excited about is the further expansion of the Minnie Van service.  I love to stay at AKL, and it would be nice to take it to the MK or Epcot area occasionally on the trip.

I know for my upcoming trip I plan on using it to explore the WL/Campground area, and to get to some ADR's which would normally require two buses.  I used Lyft last year, but my mother feels a lot safer taking something Disney run!


----------



## disneycruise100

Hi everyone! First time posting here..


----------



## Sean91

disneycruise100 said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting here..


Welcome!!


----------



## MeridAriel

I suppose it means we're all out being active & not on our computers all day, but I wish the lgbt boards were a bit chattier, in general.
How is everyone??
Any fun plans, Disney trips or otherwise?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Oh me, me.... Ok I'll be going to DW with my friends in like 40 days and last night, spur of the moment my brother decided he wants to go back in Sept. Well I can't let anybody go alone, so guess whose going back in Sept. We are hoping for free dining and will be staying at ASM. I've never stayed there. So, then in Jan I'll be turning and burning right back to DW for the marathon and then back again in Sept for the Star Wars. emmm yeah, thats me. not including I just got back from DW in Jan and DL in Dec and DW in Sept...Oh well. Bring it.


----------



## Spencer Wright

Elsaalltheway said:


> Oh me, me.... Ok I'll be going to DW with my friends in like 40 days and last night, spur of the moment my brother decided he wants to go back in Sept. Well I can't let anybody go alone, so guess whose going back in Sept. We are hoping for free dining and will be staying at ASM. I've never stayed there. So, then in Jan I'll be turning and burning right back to DW for the marathon and then back again in Sept for the Star Wars. emmm yeah, thats me. not including I just got back from DW in Jan and DL in Dec and DW in Sept...Oh well. Bring it.



 Very exciting!  I have started browsing the RunDisney board, as I want to do a couple of WDW trips next year and incorporate one!  Are the Run Disney events things which should be booked very quickly?


----------



## Spencer Wright

MeridAriel said:


> I suppose it means we're all out being active & not on our computers all day, but I wish the lgbt boards were a bit chattier, in general.
> How is everyone??
> Any fun plans, Disney trips or otherwise?



We have added a day at Gatorland to our upcoming WDW trip in August.  I have heard great things and the place has a great 'Old Florida' feel (from what I have been told).  Anyone been?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Spencer Wright said:


> Very exciting!  I have started browsing the RunDisney board, as I want to do a couple of WDW trips next year and incorporate one!  Are the Run Disney events things which should be booked very quickly?


I belive rooms and the races do sell out pretty quick.


----------



## wnwardii

I am currently planning the following trips for Disney:

January - Universal Studios Orlando and a few days at Walt Disney World (already completed)
April - end of Food & Wine and beginning of Pixar Fest at Disneyland Resort
October - Disneyland Resort for Halloween stuff and birthday celebration
November - D23 Destination D at Walt Disney World
End of November through early December - ABD Southern California: Disney Backstage, Hollywood and Disneyland.  Plan to also go to Universal Hollywood.
With the exception of the January and ABD trips, the others are more solo trips.  But have some DIS friends to hang out with at my other Disneyland trips.


----------



## MeridAriel

All of these trips sound so fun!  (I would like to add that I can fold myself into a suitcase at a moment's notice, should anyone need company!)
Really, there are worse problems to have than too much Disney.


----------



## Kriss1973

Hello All!  First post on this thread.  Heading to WDW 9/10-14.  I've been away from the magic for way too long.  Any tips for when your partner isn't a Disney fan?


----------



## Disneylover1970

I’m going to Universal Studios Orlando May 7-11, WDW October(solo) and next February WDW, maybe another Disney race.

Anyone else do the Disney Races?


----------



## Belle's-Library

Hello, this is my first post on this thread! I'll be doing the Cultural Exchange Program this summer, which means I'll be spending 3 months working in Disney! 
@Kriss1973 my girlfriend is not the biggest Disney fan so I feel that! Whenever it's my turn to pick a movie for date night I basically always pick a Disney one and I think that's slowly working working its magic, haha! But I'd love some tips too!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Belle's-Library said:


> Hello, this is my first post on this thread! I'll be doing the Cultural Exchange Program this summer, which means I'll be spending 3 months working in Disney!
> @Kriss1973 my girlfriend is not the biggest Disney fan so I feel that! Whenever it's my turn to pick a movie for date night I basically always pick a Disney one and I think that's slowly working working its magic, haha! But I'd love some tips too!


That's awesome about the exchange program. Welcome and when will you be there?


----------



## Disneylover1970

Belle's-Library said:


> Hello, this is my first post on this thread! I'll be doing the Cultural Exchange Program this summer, which means I'll be spending 3 months working in Disney!
> @Kriss1973 my girlfriend is not the biggest Disney fan so I feel that! Whenever it's my turn to pick a movie for date night I basically always pick a Disney one and I think that's slowly working working its magic, haha! But I'd love some tips too!



That sounds really great.  My dream retirement job is to work at Disney during the winter months.


----------



## Belle's-Library

Elsaalltheway said:


> That's awesome about the exchange program. Welcome and when will you be there?



@Elsaalltheway I'll be there from May 21-August 9! I'm really excited about it, since as a Canadian there's not too many other chances for me to work in the parks!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Belle's-Library said:


> @Elsaalltheway I'll be there from May 21-August 9! I'm really excited about it, since as a Canadian there's not too many other chances for me to work in the parks!


Bummer. I'll be there in April, and Sept. My best friend will be there in June. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Sean91

Spencer Wright said:


> Very exciting!  I have started browsing the RunDisney board, as I want to do a couple of WDW trips next year and incorporate one!  Are the Run Disney events things which should be booked very quickly?


I so want to do one of these at some point, but I have a complete oversion to any form of excersize. What a situation to be in


----------



## Spencer Wright

Sean91 said:


> I so want to do one of these at some point, but I have a complete oversion to any form of excersize. What a situation to be in



Come on bro, once you get moving its a lot of fun.  I used to hate it but it makes you feel great and the results are worth it.


----------



## Sean91

Spencer Wright said:


> Come on bro, once you get moving its a lot of fun.  I used to hate it but it makes you feel great and the results are worth it.


Haha I've been toying with joining a gym, I need to do it JUST to practice for a race


----------



## Spencer Wright

wnwardii said:


> I am currently planning the following trips for Disney:
> 
> January - Universal Studios Orlando and a few days at Walt Disney World (already completed)
> April - end of Food & Wine and beginning of Pixar Fest at Disneyland Resort
> October - Disneyland Resort for Halloween stuff and birthday celebration
> November - D23 Destination D at Walt Disney World
> End of November through early December - ABD Southern California: Disney Backstage, Hollywood and Disneyland.  Plan to also go to Universal Hollywood.
> With the exception of the January and ABD trips, the others are more solo trips.  But have some DIS friends to hang out with at my other Disneyland trips.




Disneyland def looks awesome.  I am thinking about planning by first trip there for 2019.  It looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wnwardii

Spencer Wright said:


> Disneyland def looks awesome. I am thinking about planning by first trip there for 2019. It looks absolutely beautiful.



I agree that Disneyland is beautiful.  It definitely has a more intimate feel than WDW.  I like the fact that you can walk between parks and walk back to your hotel.  While WDW is more of my "home" park, I am really starting to enjoy Disneyland a little more.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Sean91 said:


> I so want to do one of these at some point, but I have a complete oversion to any form of excersize. What a situation to be in


I'll be running the or walking the 5K next jan.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Hello everyone.  First post here in this section of the DISboards.  Have been lurking for a while

I have been going to Disney with family since I was 18 months old.  I met my Disney skeptical husband in 2007.  It took me until 2011 to get him to agree to a short trip to WDW, and now he might be a bigger fan than I am.  Fast forward to today and we have two DVC contracts (working on a third), are pass holders and make at least 2 trips a year to the world.  I think I created a monster, but in a good way.  We were there in January for MLK weekend and the highlight of the trip was the DH getting to meet his favorite character, Dale.  I wish I had videoed the entire interaction, but Chip was less than happy that Dale was getting all the attention.  Disney is an escape from our daily lives where we get to go be a big kid for a few days.  We love everything about it and I can't imagine that we'll stop going any time soon.


----------



## Simee

Hey guys, i thought id come introduce myself here.

My name is Simon, I’m 28 from Manchester UK. My first Disney holiday as an adult will be September 29-13th October. We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, we have two nights of MNSSHP booked and are going to book 2 nights are HHN Universal. I am a gamer bear, I like to crochet, I collect Ufufy (I have all the UK released ones). Im currently running through all the Disney movies I havent seen for a while.


----------



## earfulofmagic

Simee said:


> Hey guys, i thought id come introduce myself here.
> 
> My name is Simon, I’m 28 from Manchester UK. My first Disney holiday as an adult will be September 29-13th October. We are staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, we have two nights of MNSSHP booked and are going to book 2 nights are HHN Universal. I am a gamer bear, I like to crochet, I collect Ufufy (I have all the UK released ones). Im currently running through all the Disney movies I havent seen for a while.



AKL is the best - you're going to love a nice long stay there. Welcome to the rainbow lounge!


----------



## Simee

earfulofmagic said:


> AKL is the best - you're going to love a nice long stay there. Welcome to the rainbow lounge!



Thank you! I’m so excited. I’ve never even been to a Disney resort let alone stayed in one!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Simee said:


> Thank you! I’m so excited. I’ve never even been to a Disney resort let alone stayed in one!


Hey, welcome and have a great time. I'm sure you will have a good time no matter where you stay.


----------



## Petroglyph

Hi everyone! I think I introduced myself last year, but I don't remember. I'm a married lesbian in my mid 30s.  My wife isn't really into Disney, besides watching the movies with me occasionally.  I went to WDW as a kid when I lived in Florida, but my first real trip was last year with another lesbian friend and her family.  We stayed at Wilderness Lodge and also did a cruise on the Dream.  This summer, we're doing a European cruise on the Magic- once again, with my friend and her family.  My wife is little interest and that's fine- I think it's important to have separate interests and lives too!  We've been married a year and together almost 14, so it's nice to spend time apart occasionally.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I thought I’d just vent here since I don’t really have anywhere else to place this but I don’t have any gay friends...it’s actually very weird and at the same time makes total sense to me.

When I was on my most recent crusie I met a plethora of hay couples ranging in different age ranges and backgrounds.  They were all lovely people, but they don’t same the share values I have... I guess it’s hard to have an old school mentality while still relatively young. 

However, I would say 9/10 of the couples I met were into open relationships, having sex with people as long s the other doesn’t know, and one actually having his “love buddy” accompany him with his husband.  It was weird, but at the same time a familiar trend I see...

I get it as guys we are hard wired for intimacy and lusting for it.  I just believe in kind of old school values where you meet one person, and ride the wave of life with them and only them.  Is this a gay exclusive problem?  No, hardly.  It just, to me, seems more exposed and unshameful I got several shocked expressions when I told people I don’t “side play”.

Again I judge everyone as individuals, but can look at the faults in my community as well.  I’m not blanket statement a group or community I’m just venting my personal experiences.  

Again maybe it’s a problem with me?  Could being closeted so long alienated me from the culture of the gay community?  I’m not sure I guess I’ll have more stories as I tip my foot into the pool again hopefully with a more positive outlook.

Again thanks for a venue to vent and share


----------



## seanfaulk

I just wanted to introduce myself into the LGBT area. Im Sean Faulk and Im on the DIS podcasts and am now a Travel Agent with Dreams. I have lurked on the boards since I started working here, but am taking a more talkative role on the boards now. As a younger gay guy, Im really enjoying reading and seeing what makes Disney special and important to LGBT people.


----------



## wnwardii

@seanfaulk  Welcome to the Boards and away from lurking!  Thank you for your perspective/views from the various vlogs you have been a part of.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Welcome Sean. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## MeridAriel

How has everyone been lately? I've been hiding in my corner, studying my face off. I missed chatting on the boards, soo...hi again!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I’ve been awesome off my third crusie of the year two more left


----------



## chi_disfan

Hi all! Planning a whirlwind trip to Shanghai Disney/Hong Kong Disney for November (2 days in Shanghai, 1 in HK) with my boyfriend who likes to travel but is pretty lukewarm on Disney. Has anyone ever been to either? Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## ojeight

It's been pretty quiet here lately. A shame it didn't take off like it could have. I'll be returning to the world in September.


----------



## ojeight

CampbellzSoup said:


> I thought I’d just vent here since I don’t really have anywhere else to place this but I don’t have any gay friends...it’s actually very weird and at the same time makes total sense to me.
> 
> When I was on my most recent crusie I met a plethora of hay couples ranging in different age ranges and backgrounds.  They were all lovely people, but they don’t same the share values I have... I guess it’s hard to have an old school mentality while still relatively young.
> 
> However, I would say 9/10 of the couples I met were into open relationships, having sex with people as long s the other doesn’t know, and one actually having his “love buddy” accompany him with his husband.  It was weird, but at the same time a familiar trend I see...
> 
> I get it as guys we are hard wired for intimacy and lusting for it.  I just believe in kind of old school values where you meet one person, and ride the wave of life with them and only them.  Is this a gay exclusive problem?  No, hardly.  It just, to me, seems more exposed and unshameful I got several shocked expressions when I told people I don’t “side play”.
> 
> Again I judge everyone as individuals, but can look at the faults in my community as well.  I’m not blanket statement a group or community I’m just venting my personal experiences.
> 
> Again maybe it’s a problem with me?  Could being closeted so long alienated me from the culture of the gay community?  I’m not sure I guess I’ll have more stories as I tip my foot into the pool again hopefully with a more positive outlook.
> 
> Again thanks for a venue to vent and share



Thanks for sharing. I think a lot of us are in the same boat as you. I have a couple of gay friends and it's great one on one but on the few times I attend a gay event, I feel like a fish out of water.


----------



## Kelvin Nash

I’m Kelvin, 27, from Southampton UK. Went to WDW for the first time last November for 2 weeks with the ‘was’ fiancé...he left me so I now have no one to go Disney holidays with
Had the most AMAZING time ever there! Went to MVMCP on our last night. It was magical!!!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

ojeight said:


> It's been pretty quiet here lately. A shame it didn't take off like it could have. I'll be returning to the world in September.


I'll be back at WDW in the second week in sept.


----------



## ojeight

Elsaalltheway said:


> I'll be back at WDW in the second week in sept.


I'll be there starting September 15th but may a come down a day to two earlier to do some non Disney things or go to the Halloween party on the 14th
14th.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

ojeight said:


> I'll be there starting September 15th but may a come down a day to two earlier to do some non Disney things or go to the Halloween party on the 14th
> 14th.


I'm not sure of our dates right now. I was almost going to be turning around and heading back on the 30th but passed on that trip as I'll be back in Jan and May and Dec of next year.


----------



## Liam91

Hi! I hope everybody is good today!


----------



## Spencer Wright

Anyone have any Disney trips coming up???

FP day is on Sunday!!


----------



## Liam91

Spencer Wright said:


> Anyone have any Disney trips coming up???
> 
> FP day is on Sunday!!


I’m planning one, don’t have it booked yet. No idea where to start


----------



## Spencer Wright

Liam91 said:


> I’m planning one, don’t have it booked yet. No idea where to start



Where are you looking to head to? WDW?  Have you been before?


----------



## Liam91

Spencer Wright said:


> Where are you looking to head to? WDW?  Have you been before?


Never, never even been outside of the UK before and I’m planning a solo trip I’m thinking The Polynesian.


----------



## ivanp91

Spencer Wright said:


> Anyone have any Disney trips coming up???
> 
> FP day is on Sunday!!



I've just got back this past week from my big Disney trip for the year - Disneyland, Disney World, Transatlantic on the Magic and a final stop at Disneyland Paris. Having major withdrawals!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

ivanp91 said:


> I've just got back this past week from my big Disney trip for the year - Disneyland, Disney World, Transatlantic on the Magic and a final stop at Disneyland Paris. Having major withdrawals!


I'll be there second week in Sept, Second week in Jan, First week of May and then first or second week in Dec next year.


----------



## WiredForFlight

Spencer Wright said:


> Anyone have any Disney trips coming up???
> 
> FP day is on Sunday!!



Booked YC for this November with a 5 night stay. Found that we can get the last week of Food & Wine and first two showings of Mickey Very Merry Christmas Party in so had to do it.


----------



## wnwardii

Spencer Wright said:


> Anyone have any Disney trips coming up???



I am going to Disneyland in October to celebrate some birthdays and go to Mickey's Halloween Party.  Then I will be attending the Destination D23 event at the Contemporary Resort in November (just before Thanksgiving).  Then back to California the week after Thanksgiving for the DIS only Adventure By Disney Southern California Backstage Magic trip.


----------



## Spencer Wright

wnwardii said:


> I am going to Disneyland in October to celebrate some birthdays and go to Mickey's Halloween Party.  Then I will be attending the Destination D23 event at the Contemporary Resort in November (just before Thanksgiving).  Then back to California the week after Thanksgiving for the DIS only Adventure By Disney Southern California Backstage Magic trip.



Still gotta get to Disneyland!!  I'm hoping for my first trip in 2019.  The Mickey Party at DLR looks very cool.  I find the MNSSHP at WDW a little underwhelming, however the very short lines are cool!


----------



## Spencer Wright

Liam91 said:


> Never, never even been outside of the UK before and I’m planning a solo trip I’m thinking The Polynesian.



Let us know if you have any questions!  I'm personally a huge fan of Animal Kingdom Lodge!  (It's also usually quite a bit cheaper than the Poly).


----------



## ojeight

Liam91 said:


> I’m planning one, don’t have it booked yet. No idea where to start



I'll be going in September.


----------



## WiredForFlight

Spencer Wright said:


> Anyone have any Disney trips coming up???
> 
> FP day is on Sunday!!


Hummm looks like I will be going in January as well.  So that’s 2x comingup... hope my bank account is ready for this lol


----------



## Spencer Wright

WiredForFlight said:


> Hummm looks like I will be going in January as well.  So that’s 2x comingup... hope my bank account is ready for this lol



Very exciting!  Anything in particular you are looking forward to? Where are you staying?


----------



## Spencer Wright

ojeight said:


> I'll be going in September.



Great! Anything in particular you are looking forward to?


----------



## WiredForFlight

Spencer Wright said:


> Very exciting!  Anything in particular you are looking forward to? Where are you staying?



First one will be in Nov at the Yacht Club. Second at Port Orleans French Quarter. 

Mostly looking forward to being with friends at a place I love.


----------



## ojeight

Spencer Wright said:


> Great! Anything in particular you are looking forward to?


I look forward to it all.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Hi guys.  We just got back from doing three nights at Bay Lake Tower and the three nights at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.  It was our first time at both and I can definitely say we loved the whole trip.  Prior to the BLT trip we were fans of AKL, but I think we're now converts to the contemporary.  The clean lines of the rooms and the easy walking distance to MK make this resort an easy favorite.  Plus watching the MK fireworks from the Top of the World lounge was a highlight of the trip.

The Vero Beach resort seemed like a world away from WDW even though its a 90 minute drive south.  The vibe of the resort is far more laid back, though still being uniquely Disney.  The pool and waterslide are awesome and the resort is beach-front.  We watched the waves crash on shore from our balcony.  It was the perfect relaxing end to our trip after a whirlwind stay at the World.  

I have to say I'm a tad bummed that we don't have another trip scheduled yet, but I'm sure that will change very quickly.


----------



## WiredForFlight

ajjonesehc said:


> The Vero Beach resort seemed like a world away from WDW even though its a 90 minute drive south.  The vibe of the resort is far more laid back, though still being uniquely Disney.  The pool and waterslide are awesome and the resort is beach-front.  We watched the waves crash on shore from our balcony.  It was the perfect relaxing end to our trip after a whirlwind stay at the World.



Have been thinking of other places to go to unwind. LOVE WDW but some times you just want a quiet get away. Def will have to check this out now. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Could not agree more.  It's worth a visit to decompress after a trip to WDW.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

ajjonesehc said:


> Hi guys.  We just got back from doing three nights at Bay Lake Tower and the three nights at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.  It was our first time at both and I can definitely say we loved the whole trip.  Prior to the BLT trip we were fans of AKL, but I think we're now converts to the contemporary.  The clean lines of the rooms and the easy walking distance to MK make this resort an easy favorite.  Plus watching the MK fireworks from the Top of the World lounge was a highlight of the trip.
> 
> The Vero Beach resort seemed like a world away from WDW even though its a 90 minute drive south.  The vibe of the resort is far more laid back, though still being uniquely Disney.  The pool and waterslide are awesome and the resort is beach-front.  We watched the waves crash on shore from our balcony.  It was the perfect relaxing end to our trip after a whirlwind stay at the World.
> 
> I have to say I'm a tad bummed that we don't have another trip scheduled yet, but I'm sure that will change very quickly.


I just bought into AK, i'm looking forward to my first stay in May, my last one was a split between BLT and BW, and I have to say I'm not a fan of BLT. I enjoy the closeness of the MK but the room is small, it was almost too small for three people. I don't like the way the bathroom is set up and there really is no place for the luggage if you have more than two people. I did like watching the fireworks from our balcony, but the size was just too cramped for a studio. Now BW was perfect, I love the location and it was very spacious. I'm glad you had a great time. I book my 60 day fast passes in two weeks. Will be staying at Value resort then for my last free dining trip.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Elsaalltheway said:


> I enjoy the closeness of the MK but the room is small, it was almost too small for three people. I don't like the way the bathroom is set up and there really is no place for the luggage if you have more than two people.


We treated ourselves to a 1-bedroom, so that probably had a lot to do with our enjoying the resort.  We have found the Poly studios to be a tad tight, so I can't see how the tiny ones at BLT could be anything but claustrophobic.


----------



## WiredForFlight

ajjonesehc said:


> Could not agree more.  It's worth a visit to decompress after a trip to WDW.
> 
> View attachment 333090 View attachment 333091


Looks great!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

ajjonesehc said:


> We treated ourselves to a 1-bedroom, so that probably had a lot to do with our enjoying the resort.  We have found the Poly studios to be a tad tight, so I can't see how the tiny ones at BLT could be anything but claustrophobic.


It's funny, I went with a two friends and one, like me found it really tight. But she is going back with her partner and Nephew and they are doing a one bedroom. So we shall see how that goes, but their first night will be at the poly studios.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Liam91 said:


> Never, never even been outside of the UK before and I’m planning a solo trip I’m thinking The Polynesian.



Feel free to ask for any tips! I just finished a solo long-weekend there (my first solo) and have a weeklong solo trip planned for September.

I'll also be taking my first trip to the U.K. in August (Edinburgh and London)! So, if you have any tips there I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Elsaalltheway said:


> It's funny, I went with a two friends and one, like me found it really tight. But she is going back with her partner and Nephew and they are doing a one bedroom. So we shall see how that goes, but their first night will be at the poly studios.


I guess it really depends if you want to spend some time at the resort or are just looking for a place to sleep.


----------



## Cubbiecakes

Going off the boards for a bit; the Community forum has literal Nazi sympathizers, and due to the no politics/religion rule I can’t even engage with them (mods would just censure me and not them). I’ve put them on ignore, but I’d rather not have to deal with a vacation site where I have to dodge Nazis.

Will see how I feel in a week or so.


----------



## midaroco

Spencer Wright said:


> Anyone have any Disney trips coming up???
> 
> FP day is on Sunday!!



We will be there in September! I can’t wait!!


----------



## Spencer Wright

midaroco said:


> We will be there in September! I can’t wait!!



Anything in particular you are looking forward to?  Where are you staying?

You are quickly approaching the 50 day mark!!


----------



## Spencer Wright

Cubbiecakes said:


> Going off the boards for a bit; the Community forum has literal Nazi sympathizers, and due to the no politics/religion rule I can’t even engage with them (mods would just censure me and not them). I’ve put them on ignore, but I’d rather not have to deal with a vacation site where I have to dodge Nazis.
> 
> Will see how I feel in a week or so.



Please be advised you can always report them without engaging with them.  I do largely avoid the community boards, however find the moderators/administrators incredibly responsive and reasonable. 

The internet is certainly starting to become quite the cesspool!


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

midaroco said:


> We will be there in September! I can’t wait!!



Same here! 60-day mark is right around the corner!


----------



## midaroco

Spencer Wright said:


> Anything in particular you are looking forward to?  Where are you staying?
> 
> You are quickly approaching the 50 day mark!!



We are going since my husband likes The Food & Wine festival. We’ll be at the Boardwalk - this way we can walk to Epcot


----------



## chi_disfan

I just officially booked my room at the Shanghai Disneyland hotel. It was a steal at $155 a night! That's cheaper than a value resort during the same time frame -- I can't believe it.


----------



## Spencer Wright

midaroco said:


> We are going since my husband likes The Food & Wine festival. We’ll be at the Boardwalk - this way we can walk to Epcot



Never been, it seems really cool.  And staying next to Epcot is a huge plus!! I was thinking of staying at the BC for upcoming trip, but could not quite justify the cost.  

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Spencer Wright

chi_disfan said:


> I just officially booked my room at the Shanghai Disneyland hotel. It was a steal at $155 a night! That's cheaper than a value resort during the same time frame -- I can't believe it.



How on earth did you manage that??? I heard the whole place is absolutely gorgeous and quite opulent!


----------



## chi_disfan

Spencer Wright said:


> How on earth did you manage that??? I heard the whole place is absolutely gorgeous and quite opulent!



We're traveling during Thanksgiving so it'll be quite cold so maybe that has something to do with it? There was a 25% off promotion going on for rooms so we just booked it. My boyfriend works for an airline so it's a little easier for us to fly around from place to place. I think it's funny that the hotel/flight to shanghai is cheaper than staying for the same amount of time in Orlando in a value.


----------



## midaroco

Spencer Wright said:


> Never been, it seems really cool.  And staying next to Epcot is a huge plus!! I was thinking of staying at the BC for upcoming trip, but could not quite justify the cost.
> 
> Hope you have a great time!



Thanks!

I agree regarding the cost of the room, especially since we are just - in effect - sleeping there.

Admittedly, I’m a bit of a princess when it comes to sleeping and can get quite nasty if not comfortable. That said, one of my favorite places to stay has been Coronado when I stayed there several times on a business trip. It was very comfortable, and I found the pricing very reasonable.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Almost a year married and I can say without a doubt I married my best friend.  It’s been such an amazing experience to be official.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Damn I look chunky in that photo lol


----------



## midaroco

CampbellzSoup said:


> Almost a year married and I can say without a doubt I married my best friend.  It’s been such an amazing experience to be official.View attachment 334695



Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ajjonesehc

CampbellzSoup said:


> Almost a year married and I can say without a doubt I married my best friend. It’s been such an amazing experience to be official.


Congrats!


----------



## ajjonesehc

chi_disfan said:


> I just officially booked my room at the Shanghai Disneyland hotel. It was a steal at $155 a night! That's cheaper than a value resort during the same time frame -- I can't believe it.


That's awesome! Shanghai has quickly rocketed to the top of the must do list.


----------



## Liam91

CampbellzSoup said:


> Almost a year married and I can say without a doubt I married my best friend.  It’s been such an amazing experience to be official.View attachment 334695


Congratulations! And such a cute couple too


----------



## Liam91

Okay so I’m trip planning and I’m totally baffled, cannot choose a hotel! They’re all gorgeous!


----------



## Spencer Wright

Liam91 said:


> Okay so I’m trip planning and I’m totally baffled, cannot choose a hotel! They’re all gorgeous!



Any in particular catch your eye?  I absolutely love AKL, but it can be quite pricey.  Coronado Springs is currently under refurbishment but so far I have heard excellent things.


----------



## Liam91

Spencer Wright said:


> Any in particular catch your eye?  I absolutely love AKL, but it can be quite pricey.  Coronado Springs is currently under refurbishment but so far I have heard excellent things.


I want a suite, I’m going for about 3 weeks I think so I want plenty of space. Think I’m liking the Yacht Club at the moment although AKL does look great too


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Liam91 said:


> I want a suite, I’m going for about 3 weeks I think so I want plenty of space. Think I’m liking the Yacht Club at the moment although AKL does look great too



I can vouch for AKL being awesome. A couple weeks ago I stayed at Port Orleans and it blew me away. Not sure what their suite offerings are, but the grounds of the resort are beautiful (especially at Riverside where I was) and have lots of space to explore and move around.


----------



## Liam91

WrongLeverrrr said:


> I can vouch for AKL being awesome. A couple weeks ago I stayed at Port Orleans and it blew me away. Not sure what their suite offerings are, but the grounds of the resort are beautiful (especially at Riverside where I was) and have lots of space to explore and move around.


That sounds good!! I haven’t really looked too much at Port Orleans, I’ll have too.


----------



## Spencer Wright

Liam91 said:


> That sounds good!! I haven’t really looked too much at Port Orleans, I’ll have too.



Yacht/Beach club is so beautiful and right near Epcot/Studios.  The Boardwalk has a similar theme and is often more politely priced.  When are you thinking??


----------



## Liam91

Spencer Wright said:


> Yacht/Beach club is so beautiful and right near Epcot/Studios.  The Boardwalk has a similar theme and is often more politely priced.  When are you thinking??


September I’m thinking atm, Boardwalk is actually more expensive for the UK market for some reason.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Liam91 said:


> September I’m thinking atm, Boardwalk is actually more expensive for the UK market for some reason.


Look into the DVC point rentals pages.  You can save a ton of money getting a 1-bedroom villa at one of the Vacation Club resorts by renting points from a current owner.  There are pages under the DVC section on disboards or you can google DVC point rentals.


----------



## WiredForFlight

Liam91 said:


> I want a suite, I’m going for about 3 weeks I think so I want plenty of space. Think I’m liking the Yacht Club at the moment although AKL does look great too


Huge fan on the new YC rooms. To the point we picked YC again for our next trip coming up. 

Plus the easy access to Epcot and all the amazing food/drinks there. Boat or a walk to HWS is a very nice plus.


----------



## Liam91

WiredForFlight said:


> Huge fan on the new YC rooms. To the point we picked YC again for our next trip coming up.
> 
> Plus the easy access to Epcot and all the amazing food/drinks there. Boat or a walk to HWS is a very nice plus.


They look gorgeous, the whole Boardwalk area looks beautiful actually.


----------



## Shaun C.

I had considered staying there for my trip next year (anywhere on the Boardwalk, really), but it's just out of my price range if I want to do anything else at WDW... such as eat.


----------



## Jason_V

Shaun C. said:


> I had considered staying there for my trip next year (anywhere on the Boardwalk, really), but it's just out of my price range if I want to do anything else at WDW... such as eat.



The hotel isn't nearly as important as eating. In stayed at All Star Sports in the spring on a crazy good deal. I was happy for the price since it allowed me to do two different tours instead of staying at a fancy hotel. Really, I'm just there to sleep. Maybe one day when I'm a millionaire or have a Sugar Daddy.


----------



## BrdwayBoy

27 days until I'm back at WDW!


----------



## ajjonesehc

Shaun C. said:


> I had considered staying there for my trip next year (anywhere on the Boardwalk, really), but it's just out of my price range if I want to do anything else at WDW... such as eat.


Definitely check out the Disney Vacation Club points rental pages here on disboards.  The following page has the point chart for Boardwalk villas.  Estimate around $17/point, but you may be able to find some points for the time you want to go for less.  Boardwalk and the other Epcot hotels can be really popular during food and wine, so that drives the price up a tad.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/BWV-Points.shtml



BrdwayBoy said:


> 27 days until I'm back at WDW!


Enjoy!


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Disney has finally posted the booth menus for the Food & Wine Festival! Starting to get really hungry just looking at the list...

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/

Sadly, prices won't be known until (most likely) the start of the festival at the end of August.


----------



## ajjonesehc

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Disney has finally posted the booth menus for the Food & Wine Festival! Starting to get really hungry just looking at the list...
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/
> 
> Sadly, prices won't be known until (most likely) the start of the festival at the end of August.



I just strongly hinted to my spouse that we should book a quick weekend for F&W after seeing this menu.  He didn't take the hint, unfortunately.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

ajjonesehc said:


> I just strongly hinted to my spouse that we should book a quick weekend for F&W after seeing this menu.  He didn't take the hint, unfortunately.


I'll be there, sad, but I"m just getting my usual greek nachos, steak from Canada and lobster roll.


----------



## Spencer Wright

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Disney has finally posted the booth menus for the Food & Wine Festival! Starting to get really hungry just looking at the list...
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/
> 
> Sadly, prices won't be known until (most likely) the start of the festival at the end of August.



I am not by any standard a foodie so normally roll my eyes at this stuff, but this looks sooo delicious.  It's making me quite tempted to swing on down!


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Spencer Wright said:


> I am not by any standard a foodie so normally roll my eyes at this stuff, but this looks sooo delicious. It's making me quite tempted to swing on down!



On my trips the past few years (always in the fall partly for F&W) I've gone around the world showcase on at least two separate days and tried to get something from most of the booths, if not all of them. I don't even bother with the add-on $pecial events. I'm not a foodie either but can easily go on and on about F&W. The variety of food and drink you can get is awesome.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Any of you guys dads?  We’re doing the whole surrogate egg donor journey and it’s amazing and no humbling.  Can’t wait to be a father and complete my little family


----------



## sarahatthesea

CampbellzSoup said:


> Any of you guys dads?  We’re doing the whole surrogate egg donor journey and it’s amazing and no humbling.  Can’t wait to be a father and complete my little family



Yay! Sending you lots of good wishes for a smooth process and a happy ending. My wife and I are expecting our first this winter. Getting pregnant was a stressful and hopeful and frustrating and surreal process, I'm sure surrogacy is much the same and even more so in some ways. <3


----------



## Ehlayah

Hello my fellow wavers of the rainbow flag! 

Long story short I want to propose to my Girlfriend next year when I take her to Disney (ideally I would like to do it while on the water cars in downtown Disney but I have a backup plan to do it in Ariel’s grotto because that’s her favorite princess)  

My question is , how safe is it to do so on Disney property? I know In New York it’s pretty chill here and no one really bats an eye, and even though the reps I’ve talked to said that it’s more than okay I wanted to see how it was for others in the community who have proposed while on property.

Please and thank you all!!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Ehlayah said:


> Hello my fellow wavers of the rainbow flag!
> 
> Long story short I want to propose to my Girlfriend next year when I take her to Disney (ideally I would like to do it while on the water cars in downtown Disney but I have a backup plan to do it in Ariel’s grotto because that’s her favorite princess)
> 
> My question is , how safe is it to do so on Disney property? I know In New York it’s pretty chill here and no one really bats an eye, and even though the reps I’ve talked to said that it’s more than okay I wanted to see how it was for others in the community who have proposed while on property.
> 
> Please and thank you all!!


Congrats, and honestly people get proposed to all over the park. Just make sure that if you do it on the water cars that she doesn't do anything to topple the cars. They don't appear to sit too high out of the water. Have you maybe thought of doing a photo op with Ariel and propose there with her in the shot or one of the characters. If you plan ahead maybe Ariel could show you one of her shiny baubles and can offer to give it to you so you can propose.


----------



## Ehlayah

Elsaalltheway said:


> Congrats, and honestly people get proposed to all over the park. Just make sure that if you do it on the water cars that she doesn't do anything to topple the cars. They don't appear to sit too high out of the water. Have you maybe thought of doing a photo op with Ariel and propose there with her in the shot or one of the characters. If you plan ahead maybe Ariel could show you one of her shiny baubles and can offer to give it to you so you can propose.


That is an amazing idea! I will call the parks and see what can be done! Will they accommodate someone that is not staying on Disney property?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Ehlayah said:


> That is an amazing idea! I will call the parks and see what can be done! Will they accommodate someone that is not staying on Disney property?


I wouldn't see why not, and all honestly ask the handler before hand and they might help. But I really wish you luck


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Oh and when are you going?


----------



## Sean91

I’m really pining for WDW lately! Anybody there currently?


----------



## wnwardii

Sean91 said:


> I’m really pining for WDW lately! Anybody there currently?



Not exactly.  I am currently at Disneyland though.  Does that count????


----------



## ajjonesehc

Headed there for Thanksgiving. Can’t wait!


----------



## Sean91

wnwardii said:


> Not exactly.  I am currently at Disneyland though.  Does that count????



It does! Be sure to upload some pics if possible so we can live vicariously through you


----------



## MassJester

I’ll be there next Thursday for a few days. Just a quickie.


----------



## Spencer Wright

MassJester said:


> I’ll be there next Thursday for a few days. Just a quickie.



I having some serious WDW withdrawal at the moment!! Heading to DLR or WDW??


----------



## mikelan6

I'll be there for Destination D.


----------



## wnwardii

mikelan6 said:


> I'll be there for Destination D.



Same here.  Then about a week later heading back out to California for the DIS ABD trip.


----------



## MassJester

Spencer Wright said:


> I having some serious WDW withdrawal at the moment!! Heading to DLR or WDW??



WDW. I consider it my “Orlando Office.”


----------



## contranimal

I'll be at WDW  Jan 13 - 19 2019 for a whole week.  Can't wait to go back to my happy place !!!!


----------



## manakin

I'll be there next April/May! Can't wait  

if someone of you'll be there just let me know ^^


----------



## RealBlast3

I'll be in Disney World for a solo trip from 11/27-12/6! Can't wait for the magic to unfold!


----------



## Spencer Wright

RealBlast3 said:


> I'll be in Disney World for a solo trip from 11/27-12/6! Can't wait for the magic to unfold!



Where are you staying?  Anything in particular you are looking forward to??


----------



## RealBlast3

Spencer Wright said:


> Where are you staying?  Anything in particular you are looking forward to??



I'm gonna be at Animal Kingdom Lodge, which I love so much, I stayed there 4 years ago around the holidays and it was spectacular. Most of all I just look foreward to that feeling of magic Disney gives you. And I love all the restaurants, so I look foreward to that so much, especially Skipper Canteen, Coral Reef, California Grill, the French and British ones in Epcot, and I've never been to Tiffins, so looking foreward to that and seeing Pandora which I haven't before.


----------



## Spencer Wright

RealBlast3 said:


> I'm gonna be at Animal Kingdom Lodge, which I love so much, I stayed there 4 years ago around the holidays and it was spectacular. Most of all I just look foreward to that feeling of magic Disney gives you. And I love all the restaurants, so I look foreward to that so much, especially Skipper Canteen, Coral Reef, California Grill, the French and British ones in Epcot, and I've never been to Tiffins, so looking foreward to that and seeing Pandora which I haven't before.



I LOVE AKL!!!! Thats generally where we stay.  

And Pandora is beyond amazing.  Both attractions are just remarkable.  The Night Blossom (beverage in Pandora) is my favorite snack in property.  Have a magical time!!


----------



## Jay1075

Hubby and I are heading down 12/12-16 for a Christmas getaway, can’t wait!


----------



## CrisAsh

Hey folks--I'm new here, but recently had an insight into why Disney properties are so impactful, so why not share? I'm in the middle of a job change and one of the revelations of that process was the way my old employers did not make me feel valued, whereas my new employers gave me an intensely strong sense that I was bringing great value and offering them things no one else could bring. That's a wonderful feeling, and it made me realize that the Disney parks (and ships, for that matter) do the same thing. Unlike most other resorts, they put huge energy into reaffirming every single guest in very personal ways and making every individual feel special and valued. There are very few places in this world where most of us can get that, and although you could say that it's fake or shallow because the Disney cast members don't know each of us personally, I think that misses the point. The important part is just the affirmation. So that's my answer about why visiting a Disney property is so joyful, positive, and valuable!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

CrisAsh said:


> Hey folks--I'm new here, but recently had an insight into why Disney properties are so impactful, so why not share? I'm in the middle of a job change and one of the revelations of that process was the way my old employers did not make me feel valued, whereas my new employers gave me an intensely strong sense that I was bringing great value and offering them things no one else could bring. That's a wonderful feeling, and it made me realize that the Disney parks (and ships, for that matter) do the same thing. Unlike most other resorts, they put huge energy into reaffirming every single guest in very personal ways and making every individual feel special and valued. There are very few places in this world where most of us can get that, and although you could say that it's fake or shallow because the Disney cast members don't know each of us personally, I think that misses the point. The important part is just the affirmation. So that's my answer about why visiting a Disney property is so joyful, positive, and valuable!


This is a great response.


----------



## PirateSAM

CrisAsh said:


> Hey folks--I'm new here, but recently had an insight into why Disney properties are so impactful, so why not share? I'm in the middle of a job change and one of the revelations of that process was the way my old employers did not make me feel valued, whereas my new employers gave me an intensely strong sense that I was bringing great value and offering them things no one else could bring. That's a wonderful feeling, and it made me realize that the Disney parks (and ships, for that matter) do the same thing. Unlike most other resorts, they put huge energy into reaffirming every single guest in very personal ways and making every individual feel special and valued. There are very few places in this world where most of us can get that, and although you could say that it's fake or shallow because the Disney cast members don't know each of us personally, I think that misses the point. The important part is just the affirmation. So that's my answer about why visiting a Disney property is so joyful, positive, and valuable!



I wish that I could agree with you on this. Actually, six years ago, I would have. 

That was my first trip back since 2007 when I spent three days in Orlando with good friends and going to Magic Kingdom and EPCOT for two of the days. But in 2013, I  decided to try a week solo and loved it. Disney truly made me feel special!  So I made it an annual trip and stretched the week out to two just to keep from going back to work....lol.  

By the third year I began to notice that the joyful, positive feelings they gave me began to disappear. That first week in a resort would be great...mousekeeping would treat you like a king! Extra everything was on tap, all you had to do was ask.  But the second week?...fresh towels were hard to come by...toiletries and room coffee too. No matter how much you tipped they refused to leave what you needed and asked for. Heck, sometimes they wouldn't even come until the late afternoon to make the bed. 

My last trip was the worst one yet...the daily room security check...err the so-called wellness check was an invasion of privacy when I dicovered they go through your luggage and food bags. I was even sick one day and requested that the housekeeper would come late so I  could sleep in...OH NO...she came relentlessly banging on the door at 8am until I had to get out of bed and answer it. As others often say, the magic is waning and I will not ever pay for two weeks of resort pricing (and now parking fees on top of that) for the "industry standard," subpar service they now provide.

If and when I do decide to spend time in the parks again, I will stay outside the bubble. Perhaps when enough people begin to do that, the first class service will once again become a priority for them.


----------



## singingpixie

Dropping in to say hi, since I've got a quickie solo trip coming up in just under 2 months which has me on the DIS fairly often! I'll only be in town for 3 days and I expect to be busy, but what are the chances of meeting any "family" while out and about in the evenings?


----------



## Bill Heslin

Hi everyone!
Just joined and I'm excited to meet new Disney friends. Just got back from WDW during Christmas week and it was nice being there during Christmas but won't be visiting that week again . Already planning my next trip for May, going solo this time. Have a great day everyone!

Bill


----------



## Bill Heslin

CrisAsh said:


> Hey folks--I'm new here, but recently had an insight into why Disney properties are so impactful, so why not share? I'm in the middle of a job change and one of the revelations of that process was the way my old employers did not make me feel valued, whereas my new employers gave me an intensely strong sense that I was bringing great value and offering them things no one else could bring. That's a wonderful feeling, and it made me realize that the Disney parks (and ships, for that matter) do the same thing. Unlike most other resorts, they put huge energy into reaffirming every single guest in very personal ways and making every individual feel special and valued. There are very few places in this world where most of us can get that, and although you could say that it's fake or shallow because the Disney cast members don't know each of us personally, I think that misses the point. The important part is just the affirmation. So that's my answer about why visiting a Disney property is so joyful, positive, and valuable!



Love this reply


----------



## Bill Heslin

RealBlast3 said:


> I'm gonna be at Animal Kingdom Lodge, which I love so much, I stayed there 4 years ago around the holidays and it was spectacular. Most of all I just look foreward to that feeling of magic Disney gives you. And I love all the restaurants, so I look foreward to that so much, especially Skipper Canteen, Coral Reef, California Grill, the French and British ones in Epcot, and I've never been to Tiffins, so looking foreward to that and seeing Pandora which I haven't before.



Thinking about booking AKL this upcoming trip.


----------



## Bill Heslin

manakin said:


> I'll be there next April/May! Can't wait
> 
> if someone of you'll be there just let me know ^^



Looking at May also Manakin.


----------



## Bill Heslin

contranimal said:


> I'll be at WDW  Jan 13 - 19 2019 for a whole week.  Can't wait to go back to my happy place !!!!



Only a few days to go Contranimal. Even though I just left, so excited for you..


----------



## Bill Heslin

Made it past the 10 posts...Yay!


----------



## Bill Heslin

*


----------



## Spike101

Greetings from London, I've been posting a lot on the Universal threads as I'm doing a solo trip there in a couple of months, but this is my first post on this thread so thought I'd say hi!

This will be my first trip to Orlando and I'm super excited, of course it wont seem real until I'm sat on the plane, then I'll know its really happening!


----------



## BrianMichaels

CampbellzSoup said:


> Is it weird that I feel super uncomfortable at gay clubs...?



It's not weird at all. In fact, I believe it's a normal feeling for many guys. I always felt a sense of being judged when walking into (any) gay club. Although I still had fun with friends, the atmosphere in general never gave me a positive vibe. Today I am over the club scene and moved onto gay bars that have a sense of community. There are some really great, friendly ones where I live.


----------



## ajjonesehc

DH and I just did EPCOT NYE and had a blast.  Definitely thinking about doing it again!  It was super crowded, but everyone was having a great time and the dance parties around the world showcase were incredible.  Highly recommended for everyone!


----------



## Sean91

I’d so love to do NYE in EPCOT. It seems to take crowds better then MK, so it would be the place to be for me.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Yeah EPCOT seemed to handle the crowd pretty well until about 1130 when people started stopping at choke points around the world showcase to claim a spot for the fireworks. My only complaint was that the busses couldn't handle the crowds leaving EPCOT (and MK and HS) all at once.  It took quite a while to get back to Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Sean91

ajjonesehc said:


> Yeah EPCOT seemed to handle the crowd pretty well until about 1130 when people started stopping at choke points around the world showcase to claim a spot for the fireworks. My only complaint was that the busses couldn't handle the crowds leaving EPCOT (and MK and HS) all at once.  It took quite a while to get back to Saratoga Springs.



I feel like that can be issue at even quieter times to be honest, more from MK however. Side note, I love Saratoga


----------



## Elsaalltheway

singingpixie said:


> Dropping in to say hi, since I've got a quickie solo trip coming up in just under 2 months which has me on the DIS fairly often! I'll only be in town for 3 days and I expect to be busy, but what are the chances of meeting any "family" while out and about in the evenings?


Welcome. I was just there. Third day back and already missing it. I'll be back at the first of May. and possibly Sept.


----------



## Luxurious_Lumiere

Hello everyone! 

I've posted in other threads but never the Rainbow Lounge. So...hi!

I have a trip in June coming up and I'm beyond excited. This trip will include one person who has never been before, and another who hasn't been in at least a decade. So the disnerd in the fam are excited to show WDW to them!

Also: I've been detailing the Oscar race, as it pertains to Disney, in the "just for fun" section HERE (I cover awards season in the "real world" for an entertainment site, so its a bit of fun for me to do that here with a Disney bent) and I created a fun poll call *The Disney Oscars*. Essentially, you're voting on the best of the year in film like an Oscar voter would...but the only contenders are this year's Disney/Pixar/Marvel/LucasFilm releases. I wanted to get as many voters as possible on it from the dis fans here. And since the Oscars are the gay superbowl, I thought my fellow gays would be interested in voting  We have 8 categories to vote for nominees in, and it only takes a couple minutes. So, if it interests you go ahead and vote!

*Here's your Disney Oscar Ballot*
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/LPQ38NJ

For the Best Picture category, I will be using a preferential ballot vote like the Oscars do. So RANK your TOP 5 choices 1-5, with 1 being your top choice. Unfortunately, Survey Monkey doesn't allow me to limit these ranked responses, So please stick to just ranking your top 5. This is how many slots Oscar voters get.
Other important voting tidbits: Please vote for FIVE (5) nominees in Director, Screenplay, Supporting Actor, Supporting Actress, and Voice Over Performance. Due to the limited amount of contenders, please vote for THREE (3) nominees in Lead Actor and Lead Actress.

You have until January 21st at 6pm to cast your ballot. I'll announce nominations in the Disney at the Oscars 2019 thread on January 22nd, the same day as the real Oscars. 
Cast your votes, and may the best Dis Film, win! 

*laughs like RuPaul*
*lets the music play*


----------



## DizMinMouse

CrisAsh said:


> Hey folks--I'm new here, but recently had an insight into why Disney properties are so impactful, so why not share? I'm in the middle of a job change and one of the revelations of that process was the way my old employers did not make me feel valued, whereas my new employers gave me an intensely strong sense that I was bringing great value and offering them things no one else could bring. That's a wonderful feeling, and it made me realize that the Disney parks (and ships, for that matter) do the same thing. Unlike most other resorts, they put huge energy into reaffirming every single guest in very personal ways and making every individual feel special and valued. There are very few places in this world where most of us can get that, and although you could say that it's fake or shallow because the Disney cast members don't know each of us personally, I think that misses the point. The important part is just the affirmation. So that's my answer about why visiting a Disney property is so joyful, positive, and valuable!


This is spot on. I’m so glad you posted about this.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Sean91 said:


> I feel like that can be issue at even quieter times to be honest, more from MK however. Side note, I love Saratoga


Honestly that’s the only tome our whole stay that we had an issue or obnoxious wait for any bus.  I think the bus times being in the app helped us plan better so that we weren’t standing there for what feels like forever.

It was our first time staying there and was the only DVC stay we could find at 6 weeks notice after we had to cancel our Thanksgiving trip.  Our only complaint was that it was very spread out and took forever to get anywhere but Disney Springs. The room was great and I think we’ll be back again.  I really enjoyed eating at the Turf Club and hanging out at the bar.


----------



## manakin

Next monday, I'll come back home to Disneyworld  can't wait!


----------



## Spencer Wright

manakin said:


> Next monday, I'll come back home to Disneyworld  can't wait!



Anything in particular you are looking forward to? So exciting!


----------



## manakin

Spencer Wright said:


> Anything in particular you are looking forward to? So exciting!




To relax xD It's been a crazy year and I really need to have fun. I'll stay at beach club and yes, I already imagine myself laying at stormalong bay for hours :3


----------



## Simee

manakin said:


> To relax xD It's been a crazy year and I really need to have fun. I'll stay at beach club and yes, I already imagine myself laying at stormalong bay for hours :3


That sounds like heaven!!


----------



## Sean91

manakin said:


> Next monday, I'll come back home to Disneyworld  can't wait!



So jealous! 102 days for me!


----------



## TheGayGeek

I booked my next WDW trip last week - 450ish days for me! Took advantage of free designing and will be returning to the world in August 2020.

Hubby and I are back off to China and Japan in July / August of this year (Princess Cruise around Japan with a bookend either side in Shanghai and Beijing). Hoping to return to Shanghai Disneyland at least for a day - just so I can ride their version of Pirates again - as well as take another trip on Tron!


----------



## njchris

Hey all.. was on here a while ago but i'm back and in Ca now and living near Disneyland.


----------



## TheGayGeek

Lucky you! I do wish I lived closer to a park!


----------



## njchris

TheGayGeek said:


> Lucky you! I do wish I lived closer to a park!


It was a benefit of moving to this area, for sure!  But I was living in NJ most of my life and didn't think I could make a big change in my life.  Took a chance and asked my boss if I could work from home out here and he approved it right away.


----------



## TheGayGeek

I don't think mine would appreciate that question from me. I kinda have to be close to be on call too!


----------



## njchris

TheGayGeek said:


> I don't think mine would appreciate that question from me. I kinda have to be close to be on call too!


Give me their #.. i'll give them what for...


----------



## TheGayGeek

You got it!


----------



## ajjonesehc

Hey everyone! We are headed down for the Fourth of July and staying at Bay Lake Tower.  Besides the fireworks, is there anything we shouldn’t miss


----------



## WebmasterJackie

ajjonesehc said:


> Hey everyone! We are headed down for the Fourth of July and staying at Bay Lake Tower.  Besides the fireworks, is there anything we shouldn’t miss


We have the 4th of July events and happenings that we know about so far listed HERE and there's some fun things. The American Adventure pavilion at Epcot always has great stuff and Mickey Mouse and some of his friends will be dressed for the occasion too.


----------



## sweetpeama

Missing one of my best and oldest friends today. So will you please indulge me a moment while I share this with you all. 
My friend Danny W it's been a little over 14 months since you were taken from us in a suspicious tragic accident when you supposedly fell off the side of a pick up truck and under the rear axle miles from where the incident that started everything began according to looking at google maps based on the limited newspaper article. We still have been told nothing other than it is still under investigation. I am mad and upset not with you my dear friend but at the system that is not only not giving us any information and justice but that is threatening the livelihood of one of your brothers.  I will always suspect that your preferences were part of what took your life and that the person who did so is getting away with it based on who they are and who they are related to or at least know. 
As I think of you today in this moment my dear friend I remember so many fond memories of our childhood together. I am remembering the 3 legged races, egg tosses, and water balloon tosses at the summer picnic we would attend on the grounds of a museum and park near your house. I am remembering you and me crawling on some of the displays and pretending that we lived back in the time the displays were from and talking about our hopes and dreams for the future. I am remembering the time we went wading in your parents basement while they were building the new addition and we had gotten lots of rain in the area. How I was scared and not wanting to go in and you tossed a small kids plastic ball in and told me if I wanted it I had to go and get it. I am remembering the times you would push me up the hill in the go cart that you had so that I could have the thrill of racing down the little hill on your road and how you would stand and block traffic knowing I was not the best at steering.  
I miss you Danny W and every day still hurts a bit and I will always miss you until the day we see each other again in heaven. 

Thank you everyone for taking the time to read this. Please understand that I can not give more details due to the nature of Danny's death and the fact that things are still "under investigation" (at least that is what his family is being told) and that a final report has not been given and no charges have been made if they every will.


----------



## DisneyForever12

I love the Rainbow Mickey Hip Pack!


----------



## broadwayboy318

Hi guys, I'm a single gay guy looking to make some new Team LGBTQ friends at Disney World in late August 2019. It appears that the parks are going to be busy (6/10 on Undercover Tourist) during Gay Days (August 15-18,) which might be too hectic and circuit-party-ish. And the parks appear to be pretty empty (4/10) the week after Gay Days (August 19-24,) which could be good or bad. What would you guys recommend? Big gay circuit party, or crickets?


----------



## ajjonesehc

broadwayboy318 said:


> Hi guys, I'm a single gay guy looking to make some new Team LGBTQ friends at Disney World in late August 2019. It appears that the parks are going to be busy (6/10 on Undercover Tourist) during Gay Days (August 15-18,) which might be too hectic and circuit-party-ish. And the parks appear to be pretty empty (4/10) the week after Gay Days (August 19-24,) which could be good or bad. What would you guys recommend? Big gay circuit party, or crickets?


It really just depends on what you want for your vacation. If you’re here to enjoy the parks, you’ll have a better time during the second week. If you want loads of parties and opportunities to meet new people the gay days week will work.  Personally, I’d go for the second week, but it’s totally up to you.


----------



## Calib_gamer

Hello everyone! I'm heading down in 5 short days! Its a big milestone cause not only is it gonna be a big birthday bash for me and a Halloween party for my bestie later in our trip *but;* its going to be my very first vacation going down as a man! here's to hoping your boy looks handsome as can be an passes while having Disney fun!


----------



## Dreamsounds

Hey, y'all! Just wanted to say hi and that I appreciate the addition of an LGBTQ-centric section of the forum so much. I used to be on another Disney fansite and made the jump here because of how much anti-LGBTQ bigotry was allowed on that site. In fact, the only place to specifically discuss LGBTQ topics was started by someone who was constantly disparaging towards LGBTQ individuals and the thread was filled with transphobic noise!

Glad to be on a more inclusive site


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Dreamsounds said:


> Hey, y'all! Just wanted to say hi and that I appreciate the addition of an LGBTQ-centric section of the forum so much. I used to be on another Disney fansite and made the jump here because of how much anti-LGBTQ bigotry was allowed on that site. In fact, the only place to specifically discuss LGBTQ topics was started by someone who was constantly disparaging towards LGBTQ individuals and the thread was filled with transphobic noise!
> 
> Glad to be on a more inclusive site


Welcome! We're so glad you're here!


----------



## RedsDrew

Who has a trip planned to WDW this year?  When are you going? Where are you staying?  Let's hear all about it.


----------



## wnwardii

RedsDrew said:


> Who has a trip planned to WDW this year? When are you going? Where are you staying? Let's hear all about it.


I was there at the end of December for NYE celebration.  First time doing that.  Overall that was a great trip and got to ride RotR twice.   I stayed at Pop Century.  I would do NYE again.  But I would probably not hang out in the Italy area of Epcot.  There was, what sounded like, a rave going on in the Italy Pavilion.  All we heard was the bass. 

Will be going back the first week of May.  I am booked at a Deluxe Studio at the Riviera Resort.  Will be the first time doing Flower and Garden.  A group of us are doing a VIP tour this trip.  I bid/won one during the Dreams 20th Live Auction last August.  Still in the early phases of planning where I want to eat and what I want to do.  This trip I want to do a bit more relaxing for the first couple of days before friends get to WDW.  Thinking of going to see the new Cirque du Soleil show one night.  Want to try some new restaurants, like Sebastian's.  Toledo, at the Grand Destino tower, and Topolino's at Riviera are both wonderful places to try.  Highly recommend them both.

Then planning on going to Destination D in November, just before U.S. Thanksgiving.  I have booked at the Wilderness Lodge for that trip. 

Have been thinking of going to Disneyland for NYE later this year and going back to Universal Studios Hollywood and do the WB Studio Tour again.  Did the DIS exclusive ABD Southern California Backstage Magic trip in December 2018.  That was so much fun.  Did Universal and WB before the ABD trip and want to do them again.  Plus seeing all of the Christmas stuff at Disneyland is magical.  Haunted Mansion Holiday is probably one of my favorite rides.


----------



## RedsDrew

wnwardii said:


> Have been thinking of going to Disneyland for NYE later this year and going back to Universal Studios Hollywood and do the WB Studio Tour again.  Did the DIS exclusive ABD Southern California Backstage Magic trip in December 2018.  That was so much fun.  Did Universal and WB before the ABD trip and want to do them again.  Plus seeing all of the Christmas stuff at Disneyland is magical.  Haunted Mansion Holiday is probably one of my favorite rides.



Nice!  We've never been to Disneyland but of course it's on our list... especially to see the Haunted Holiday overlay.  We're headed to WDW for Gay Days starting May 30th to June 10th staying at Coronado with a group of friends.  Hoping to do RotR twice as well.  But who knows what will happen with the crowds over the summer...


----------



## Jason_V

RedsDrew said:


> Who has a trip planned to WDW this year?  When are you going? Where are you staying?  Let's hear all about it.



Also planning on Destination D this November. Nothing is booked yet, however. I'm planning on being on site somewhere, but that's about what I know at this point. Also going to DL every month...timed (hopefully) to a different festival or celebration. Next trip is last weekend of February for Food and Wine.


----------



## kylenne

I have two planned! Me and my gf are heading down May 2-11 to celebrate my birthday, albeit early (mine is later in the month but it was cheaper at the beginning and I figure weather/crowds would be better).  We are staying at the Poly and upgraded to CL thanks to a really nice AP discount. We stayed at the Poly for the first time in 2018 and fell in love with it, it’s become “our place”, so much that we added 2 more days to this upcoming trip just for more resort time. We have never done CL before though so we are super excited...I’m just worried we’ll get spoiled lol!

The other is an impromptu July 4 weekend trip to see the fireworks, again at the Poly. GF thinks it’s a solo trip for me but I am surprising her when we go down in May with an AP upgrade on her ticket. It will be an early birthday present because hers is the end of July.


----------



## RedsDrew

kylenne said:


> I have two planned! Me and my gf are heading down May 2-11 to celebrate my birthday, albeit early (mine is later in the month but it was cheaper at the beginning and I figure weather/crowds would be better).  We are staying at the Poly and upgraded to CL thanks to a really nice AP discount. We stayed at the Poly for the first time in 2018 and fell in love with it, it’s become “our place”, so much that we added 2 more days to this upcoming trip just for more resort time. We have never done CL before though so we are super excited...I’m just worried we’ll get spoiled lol!
> 
> The other is an impromptu July 4 weekend trip to see the fireworks, again at the Poly. GF thinks it’s a solo trip for me but I am surprising her when we go down in May with an AP upgrade on her ticket. It will be an early birthday present because hers is the end of July.


How fun!!!  I've never stayed at Poly but it's on the wish list.  It's my favorite resort in terms of theming and ambiance.  It's the one resort where I feel totally transported to another place beyond WDW.


----------



## Spencer Wright

I booked my first trip to Disneyland in May!  It will also be my first visit to Hollywood and California.  I am going through ABD with my father who had also never been to Disneyland.  We are very excited, I still can’t believe I’m going!  

I also have a WDW trip scheduled for August staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge. I am really looking forward to the runaway railway.  I have always loved Hollywood Studios and am excited to see it come back to life again.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

My husband loves Disney now when we first got together he was very meh on it now he talks about booking a Disney Cruise.

Win!


----------



## RedsDrew

Spencer Wright said:


> I booked my first trip to Disneyland in May!  It will also be my first visit to Hollywood and California.  I am going through ABD with my father who had also never been to Disneyland.  We are very excited, I still can’t believe I’m going!
> 
> I also have a WDW trip scheduled for August staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge. I am really looking forward to the runaway railway.  I have always loved Hollywood Studios and am excited to see it come back to life again.


I've been wanting to do ABD.  I just can't comprehend the sticker price for the European getaways.  That said, I've looked at the Disneyland ABD a few times and have contemplated.  Maybe next year we'll get to Disneyland.  My DH was just talking the other day about a trip to DL.


----------



## wnwardii

Totally understand about the sticker shock with any ABD trip.  When I did the DIS exclusive Southern California Backstage Magic ABD in December 2018, I did it as a solo traveler (since I didn't feel comfortable sharing a room).  So my cost was 1 1/2 times the single person rate for double occupancy.  I would have loved to have done the DIS London-Paris and DLP trip last October, but couldn't see paying over $10K as a single person (this was before trip insurance, airfare or pre/post days added on).

But even with the sticker shock, after having been on an ABD trip, I can tell you the cost is well worth it.  Maybe if I had a bf or a friend I was comfortable sharing a room with, I would try to go on more ABD trips.


----------



## Jason_V

wnwardii said:


> I would have loved to have done the DIS London-Paris and DLP trip last October, but couldn't see paying over $10K as a single person (this was before trip insurance, airfare or pre/post days added on).



Whenever Kevin on the podcast talks about ABD, I always dream...but then the sticker shock gets me, just like you. There's no way I can justify that right now as wonderful and great as the trip would be.

We should totally see who's around when y'all are in DL this summer. I haven't booked any trip past February yet. I'd be down to meet up for a drink, food or a whirl on a ride!


----------



## Dreamsounds

RedsDrew said:


> Who has a trip planned to WDW this year?  When are you going? Where are you staying?  Let's hear all about it.



Sorry, I know this is slightly unrelated--my next trip is to DLP and not WDW, but I did want to share that my husband and I recently got back from our honeymoon at WDW! 4 days at the Dolphin and it felt magical the whole way through!


----------



## RedsDrew

Dreamsounds said:


> Sorry, I know this is slightly unrelated--my next trip is to DLP and not WDW, but I did want to share that my husband and I recently got back from our honeymoon at WDW! 4 days at the Dolphin and it felt magical the whole way through!



Congratulations!  We were originally going to Europe this year - Berlin, Munich, Paris, and London with a stop at DLP but ultimately we decided to visit WDW for gay days instead since we haven't seen our big group of friends for two years.  I met them in 2010 at WDW gay days and have met up at WDW most years.


----------



## Dreamsounds

RedsDrew said:


> Congratulations!  We were originally going to Europe this year - Berlin, Munich, Paris, and London with a stop at DLP but ultimately we decided to visit WDW for gay days instead since we haven't seen our big group of friends for two years.  I met them in 2010 at WDW gay days and have met up at WDW most years.



Have fun at gay days! I wish I could go to those sometime. And if you ever find yourself in Berlin and need a tour guide, I live there and am always up for giving recommendations or meeting with fellow Disney fans!


----------



## RedsDrew

Dreamsounds said:


> Have fun at gay days! I wish I could go to those sometime. And if you ever find yourself in Berlin and need a tour guide, I live there and am always up for giving recommendations or meeting with fellow Disney fans!


How Cool! Next year it's on the list!


----------



## Spencer Wright

wnwardii said:


> Totally understand about the sticker shock with any ABD trip.  When I did the DIS exclusive Southern California Backstage Magic ABD in December 2018, I did it as a solo traveler (since I didn't feel comfortable sharing a room).  So my cost was 1 1/2 times the single person rate for double occupancy.  I would have loved to have done the DIS London-Paris and DLP trip last October, but couldn't see paying over $10K as a single person (this was before trip insurance, airfare or pre/post days added on).
> 
> But even with the sticker shock, after having been on an ABD trip, I can tell you the cost is well worth it.  Maybe if I had a bf or a friend I was comfortable sharing a room with, I would try to go on more ABD trips.



I can be pretty cheap and found the cost really staggering, but literally everyone I've heard from and everything I've read basically gives it a 10/10.   So I figured it would be a great way to visit CA/ DLR for the first time!


----------



## RedsDrew

Spencer Wright said:


> I can be pretty cheap and found the cost really staggering, but literally everyone I've heard from and everything I've read basically gives it a 10/10.   So I figured it would be a great way to visit CA/ DLR for the first time!


Does the DL/CA one still offer the vip tour experience?  If it does, that's so worth a part of the price.


----------



## wnwardii

RedsDrew said:


> Does the DL/CA one still offer the vip tour experience? If it does, that's so worth a part of the price.


If I recall correctly, all ABD trips, regardless of the destination, have two Disney Cast Members as your guides.  While they may not typically be "plaids", they are treated as such when at Disney Parks.  Granted, there is an itinerary and a lot of the items you do is prearranged.  But you do have a fair amount of time on your own to spend in DL or DCA as you want.  

I don't want to give to much away on the Southern California Backstage Magic ABD.   Our guides did take us through the FP line (if available) for some rides.  But outside of the pre-arranged items, we were provided digital Fastpasses to use when we were on our time at the Disneyland Resort.  For the most part these were for any attraction.  Now with Star Wars Galaxy Edge, not sure if the FP will be included there.  We were there during an extremely rainy time.  So we ended up getting additional FPs to use since our park days were almost totally rained out.  This was unexpected and a bit of pixie dust.  

This is a trip I would definitely do again, but something that needs a few years between trips since the overall itinerary does not change.


----------



## Spencer Wright

wnwardii said:


> ....I don't want to give to much away on the Southern California Backstage Magic ABD.   Our guides did take us through the FP line (if available) for some rides. ..... Now with Star Wars Galaxy Edge, not sure if the FP will be included there.  We were there during an extremely rainy time.  So we ended up getting additional FPs to use since our park days were almost totally rained out.  This was unexpected and a bit of pixie dust....



I appreciate you not giving anything away!! I am trying to resist the urge to avoid looking into the details of the itinerary so I can be surprised.  

In terms of Galaxy's Edge, I am wondering how they will go about it.  From what I've heard, VIP tour guides will not allow special access to that land?   While I certainly want to see SWGE, I am not a huge Star War's fan.  The top priority for me are the classic attractions, but I am not really picky.  

I've intentionally tried not to look into much about Disneyland so when I go, I can be really surprised by what I find there.  While I love WDW, at this point I am not really "surprised" by anything.  I do see and experience new things each trip, but know the layout of the Parks, Attractions, ect. extremely well.  Reading a lot about Disney history makes this somewhat of a futile effort, but I am trying my best!


----------



## wnwardii

Spencer Wright said:


> In terms of Galaxy's Edge, I am wondering how they will go about it. From what I've heard, VIP tour guides will not allow special access to that land? While I certainly want to see SWGE, I am not a huge Star War's fan. The top priority for me are the classic attractions, but I am not really picky.


Granted when I did my ABD trip Star Wars Galaxy Edge was not open.  Since then, I have heard of VIP tours getting into Smugglers Run.  But at this point no VIP tours on Rise of the Resistance, unless the VIP tour does like everyone else to get a Virtual Boarding Group.  When I was at DHS right before New Years, we were over on Sunset Blvd waiting for the park to officially open and get our Virtual Boarding Group.  We saw a group of people, with a Plaid, going through a backstage gate/door area.  My guess is that they all tapped into DHS and then left via Backstage to start the rest of the VIP tour as they attempted to get the Boarding Group.

Unless the ABD tour has changed a lot in a little over a year, I would not think you would go into Star Wars Galaxy Edge as part of the tour.  But again, I could be totally wrong.


----------



## RedsDrew

What's the coolest thing you've done at a Disney park?

For me it was being the grand marshal of the 3:00 parade on gay day in the magic kingdom!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

RedsDrew said:


> What's the coolest thing you've done at a Disney park?
> 
> For me it was being the grand marshal of the 3:00 parade on gay day in the magic kingdom!



getting proposed to and having everyone clap and cheering


----------



## RedsDrew

CampbellzSoup said:


> getting proposed to and having everyone clap and cheering


Awwwe!  Where/how did it happen?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

RedsDrew said:


> Awwwe!  Where/how did it happen?



2014?  We were getting ready for a photopass photo and I always ensure he looks his best before the photos and as I’m posing for the photo everyone starts screaming and I look around and he was on his knee SO nervous and asked will you marry me...I was in a state of shock to be honest.


----------



## RedsDrew

CampbellzSoup said:


> 2014?  We were getting ready for a photopass photo and I always ensure he looks his best before the photos and as I’m posing for the photo everyone starts screaming and I look around and he was on his knee SO nervous and asked will you marry me...I was in a state of shock to be honest.


How awesome!!!


----------



## minthorne

RedsDrew said:


> Who has a trip planned to WDW this year?  When are you going? Where are you staying?  Let's hear all about it.



My 2020 trips:

1. *March 2-3 at BLT then March 3-8* *at Poly* for my 50th Birthday with my best friend and my sister.
2. *June 4 -7 at Pop* for Gay Days (Solo Trip)
3. *September 7 -15* at Beach Club - crashing a trip with my friends family - sleeping on the couch in a  2 bedroom villa!
4. *Dec 31 - Jan 3* at Boardwalk Villas BW view studio for NYE followed by a 4 night cruise.


----------



## RedsDrew

minthorne said:


> My 2020 trips:
> 
> 1. *March 2-3 at BLT then March 3-8* *at Poly* for my 50th Birthday with my best friend and my sister.
> 2. *June 4 -7 at Pop* for Gay Days (Solo Trip)
> 3. *September 7 -15* at Beach Club - crashing a trip with my friends family - sleeping on the couch in a  2 bedroom villa!
> 4. *Dec 31 - Jan 3* at Boardwalk Villas BW view studio for NYE followed by a 4 night cruise.


Nice!  Say hi if you want during your gay days trip.  We have a group of about 9 that will be hitting the designated parks!


----------



## minthorne

RedsDrew said:


> Nice!  Say hi if you want during your gay days trip.  We have a group of about 9 that will be hitting the designated parks!



That sounds fun!


----------



## RedsDrew

minthorne said:


> That sounds fun!


Andrew here.  Do you arrive on the 4th (AK Day)?  And do you depart on the 7th (EPCOT Day)?  EPCOT for us is drink around the world. We always have a blast!


----------



## minthorne

RedsDrew said:


> Andrew here.  Do you arrive on the 4th (AK Day)?  And do you depart on the 7th (EPCOT Day)?  EPCOT for us is drink around the world. We always have a blast!



Hi Andrew, Neal here  Yes I arrive on the 4th (plane lands at 8:20am) and leave on the 7th (flight is 9:15pm) so I should be in the parks both of those days.  I've done a few solo trips before but it would be fun to meet new folks and run amok!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

How does a solo trip turn out?  I dunno I love sharing the magic with my husband and our kiddo


----------



## TheGreg1982

Hi everyone. Its been a long time since ive been around. (Life threw me some major curve balls) but im gonna try to be around more, so hi!


----------



## MassJester

TheGreg1982 said:


> Hi everyone. Its been a long time since ive been around. (Life threw me some major curve balls) but im gonna try to be around more, so hi!



Welcome back!


----------



## bdempsey

Jonas_Swe said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> When *Pete* call we listen, right peeps?
> 
> So in another fun effort to boost this LGBT-section on the boards - I want to invite you all to the *Rainbow Lounge!*
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few _"non Disney"_ topics here in this section already, but here's our own relaxed hang out to just chit-chat away with no Off Topic concerns, since we won't have a general topic.
> 
> No holding back on "partner", "hubby", "wifey", "snuggle boo"... or whatever we chose to call our dear ones!
> 
> Let's chit chat about everything from daily things to our big dreams. So just rant it all off here, or why not just stop by and say *Hi!* to bump this new fun thread to the top again _(where it sure will belong). _
> 
> Looking forward to chit chat with you all! - *Let's get this party started!*


Hey


----------



## WinnieFurRV

Hi! Not sure if this is the right place.... but Are there any groups for LGBTQ campers at  Fort Wilderness? We had a wonderful first trip with a month long stay - but the first few days were a little shaky because we felt really uncomfortable in our site due to the amount of political flags and some conversations in our area. It made us feel unwanted or unwelcome. No one said anything directly to us, but it was bad enough I worried we had maybe made a bad decision with RV life. When I looked up things I could only find more dating or singles meet up type groups. Wondering if there is a go-to place to chat or plan trips with others? Thanks!


----------



## Luxurious_Lumiere

@WinnieFurRV I'm not sure of one off the top of my head for FT Wilderness campers. But I experienced some of what you described. One woman at the bus stop leaned to her husband while gawking at my group of friends and "whispered" (read: spoke quite loudly but thought she wasnt) "Look, I think those are gays!" I laughed at the comment because at this point in my life, someone realizing queer people exist is funny to me, but a younger and more recently out friend was definitely uncomfortable and feared some sort of confrontation.

Disney is pretty good at handling stuff though. We stayed at a cabin, and as we left on our golf cart one morning another cart travelling the opposite way rode by with a giant confederate flag flowing behind them. We were horrified, especially because they drove past an internal bus stop where a black family with young children stood there mouths agape in disbelief. Once we got to the marina, we reported it to a cast member who apologized, said it was unacceptable, and called it in to his team to be on the lookout for the cart in question.

I still loved staying in my cabin though and would stay again. Then again, I'm also someone who would have no problem clapping back at someone who said something hateful or bigoted toward me and my loved ones. So feelings of discomfort are totally understandable. Maybe its time to start an LGBTQ campers trip! Perhaps an organized effort during Gay Days? Id be down!


----------



## ajjonesehc

@WinnieFurRV and @Luxurious_Lumiere I would highly support a LGBTQ+ camping thread.  My husband and I are headed down in our RV for the week after Thanksgiving and we are super excited to be headed back to Disney.  The Fort is one of the few places that Disney lets guests express themselves with campsite decorations (we are excited to decorate our camper for Christmas), and as such some people go a little overboard.  This has been especially true this year in the run-up to the election.  If you EVER feel uncomfortable by something on property, let a cast member know asap. I think an organized camping week or other event would be fun!

Also, don't shy away from the camping community.  There are tons of LGBTQ+ campers out there and it's something we really love doing.


----------



## WinnieFurRV

Thank you both. We did see a few other couples over the course of the month, but did feel everyone was a little more shy. Could just be their personalities and that's cool too, but made me wonder if maybe they felt the same. Granted it was the month leading up to the election. I want everyone to enjoy their time and be able to express themselves (respectfully, of course.) But there is a lot to be said for pulling into a spot and feeling that homey welcoming that RVers and campers alike talk about. We go back for the month of January (the blessing of working from home now is not lost on me!!) and we would love to connect with other LGBTQ camping families. Maybe I will start a thread since yall think others might like it. Welcome to all of course, but specifically for LGBTQ Disney campers to connect and share plans! 
Because it's more than just the camping trip, you know. We try to support businesses that also support openness, inclusion and equality - from our RV supplies to the golf cart we are looking to get. Love to hear suggestions and ideas from others. It would also be cool to have a camp sign or something to find each other.


----------



## jpholic

hi all! first post but had an account eons and somehow i found the dis again after going down an unrelated rabbit hole. looking forward to meeting yall virtually.


----------



## tetera

Yikes!  We stayed at a cabin at Fort Wilderness a few months ago and fortunately didn't see anything like that - it was actually the safest/most welcome that we have felt in any of our on-site stays so we have plans to go back again later this year.  

Maybe we just got lucky our first time but we enjoyed not seeing anything political there vs some of the KOAs and such we have stayed at/looked at visiting.


----------



## matthewredrich

WinnieFurRV said:


> Hi! Not sure if this is the right place.... but Are there any groups for LGBTQ campers at  Fort Wilderness? We had a wonderful first trip with a month long stay - but the first few days were a little shaky because we felt really uncomfortable in our site due to the amount of political flags and some conversations in our area. It made us feel unwanted or unwelcome. No one said anything directly to us, but it was bad enough I worried we had maybe made a bad decision with RV life. When I looked up things I could only find more dating or singles meet up type groups. Wondering if there is a go-to place to chat or plan trips with others? Thanks!


I've seen some of that camping locally here in Southern California. We've not decided if we want to drive our trailer across the country yet since we're DVC members, heh.


----------



## wickedwitchofthemidwest

Hi everybody! It's been probably about a decade since I've visited DisBoards. I'm Alex. 34 and from South Bend, IN. I'm a dad to a child on the low-functioning end of the autism spectrum and a grad student at IU South Bend. Recently separated and at a crazy place in life. Thought I'd introduce myself.


----------



## jpholic

Welcome Alex!


----------



## C.R.

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## emrose1030

Hey y'all! I'm new to this whole site and still learning how everything works, I had no idea this existed! I saw the "LGBT" forum and immediately knew this was the place to be!!   
I love this chit chat thread and want to share some of my favorite memories of Disney!
I went to Disney World with my family for the first time when I was 5 and it was such a magical trip, I remember eating so much junk food which was a rare occasion in our family!That started my obsession with Mickey Bars  We stayed at the All Star Music Resort and all I can remember about that resort was the awesome guitar shaped pool and that our room had sports themed blankets instead of music for some reason  My grandma came with us and her room had music themed blankets so it became a joke.
We took a Disney vacation every year until I was about 13, then it was only occasional. But each trip was just as magical as the last, my parents thought I would get tired of going to Disney when I got older but here I am 25 years old and still get so excited for a Disney vacation!
Fast forward to 2 years ago, I took my now fiancé (almost wife) to Disney World for her first time and could not get enough of her excitement! It was so awesome seeing the park through her eyes. It really hit me that I was in my favorite place with my favorite person when we were standing in front of the castle watching the Happily Ever After fireworks show! That remains our favorite memory of our first trip together, and that theme song is going to be played as our "walking down the aisle" song at our wedding!
Thanks for creating this forum for the Disney loving, LBGTQ+ community. I love it!


----------



## Jason_V

You can't take Happily Ever After! It's been my boyfriend's, now fiancé, text and ring tone since the day we met in May 2020! 

I love doing the same thing with him that you do with your almost wife: going to the park and getting to experience stuff through his eyes is amazing. The amount of joy he got out of Rise of the Resistance and Remy's Ratatouille Adventure being trackless rides was priceless for me!

Welcome to the boards @emrose1030.


----------



## emrose1030

Jason_V said:


> You can't take Happily Ever After! It's been my boyfriend's, now fiancé, text and ring tone since the day we met in May 2020!
> 
> I love doing the same thing with him that you do with your almost wife: going to the park and getting to experience stuff through his eyes is amazing. The amount of joy he got out of Rise of the Resistance and Remy's Ratatouille Adventure being trackless rides was priceless for me!
> 
> Welcome to the boards @emrose1030.


I love that Happily Ever After has become a love song! I had some fun with my fiance and told her that the Tiki Room was a live bird show before we went in Priceless!


----------



## Jason_V

HAHA! I love it! Did she believe you about the real birds??


----------



## emrose1030

Jason_V said:


> HAHA! I love it! Did she believe you about the real birds??


She did while we were waiting in line, then when we first walked in she was like "wow these birds are really well behaved"    she quickly realized they were in fact not real birds! I was laughing so hard


----------



## cinnabunjay

Hello everyone! It's so nice to see an entire section for those of us in the LGBTQIA+ crowd. Bi, transmasc nb Disney fan for life here, and what better place to make my very first post than waving at my fellows in the community. 

I've been a Disney fan since I was really little and my mom found out that I share my birthday with Mickey and Minnie (November 18th!) and threw a "happy 6th kiddo & happy 60th Mickey" party for me. As a result, I took a dream trip in 2019 to be in the Magic Kingdom on my birthday (never been asked more times in one day if it was REALLY my birthday lmao) and will be taking my very first Disney cruise next year, with our disembarkation day being my birthday too (weeklong party!).

Even when it's rough, dealing with family stuff, moving away so I could live my own truth with an ocean view up in Maine, I've had good friends and the magic I've always loved about Disney to hold me up through it. And good friends who are as into Disney as me, supportive of me and who I am, who are willing to get dragged on my Disney excursions.

I suppose that's why I've loved Rapunzel since she landed as a princess- I'm out and living my dream.


----------



## bsmcneil

wickedwitchofthemidwest said:


> Hi everybody! It's been probably about a decade since I've visited DisBoards. I'm Alex. 34 and from South Bend, IN. I'm a dad to a child on the low-functioning end of the autism spectrum and a grad student at IU South Bend. Recently separated and at a crazy place in life. Thought I'd introduce myself.


Hi Alex - I'm in Bloomington and up for support if it helps. 38, divorced (not recently), dad of 2. Good luck - sounds like rough times!


----------



## HooperSnag

My partner and I just came back from a Magic Kingdom trip.  Saw a handful of couples with rainbow clothing paraphernalia. Made it a point to say HI to them and say how much we liked their pride colors!


----------



## disneymerlady

Hey magical humans! 

I'm Abbey, I'm new to the "Disney fan club" as I visited the parks for the first time in 2021 after being a Little Mermaid fan my entire life - to say it was a life changing experience would be an understatement!

Now, I'm planning my first solo trip to the parks and looking at homes in the area so I can be an AP. WDW is truly the most magical place - it really allows me to feel like I'm living my best life and inspires hope and magic in my "normal" life.

I'm always looking to make new friends that I can talk Disney with. Please send me a message if you're interested in connecting!


----------



## HooperSnag

Good Luck, Abbey.  Hope you enjoy this new chapter in your life!


----------



## Jeremy and Mickey

Hi everyone, I’m joining this thread and am excited to chat with everyone.

A little bit about me. I grew up going to Disney once a year with my family, starting pre-Epcot. I have so many fond memories there and have planned many many trips with family, friends, and have even taken my music groups to perform.

Currently, I haven’t been in about 7 years as I had a major life change. Let’s call me a “late bloomer.” It took me until age 39 to come out and live as my true self.

But life’s twists and turns have taken me to a wonderful place. I met and married my sweet husband. His name is Mickey (I swear I didn’t look for this. He actually found me). We live with our blended family of 3 teenagers and are now looking to plan our first Disney trip together. 

Mickey has not been to Disney since the 1980s and 2 of our kids have never been. So I’m thrilled to start this journey and hope they all love it as much as I do.

looking forward to meeting everyone and chatting in the thread.

Jeremy


----------



## andremo

Jeremy and Mickey said:


> Hi everyone, I’m joining this thread and am excited to chat with everyone.
> 
> A little bit about me. I grew up going to Disney once a year with my family, starting pre-Epcot. I have so many fond memories there and have planned many many trips with family, friends, and have even taken my music groups to perform.
> 
> Currently, I haven’t been in about 7 years as I had a major life change. Let’s call me a “late bloomer.” It took me until age 39 to come out and live as my true self.
> 
> But life’s twists and turns have taken me to a wonderful place. I met and married my sweet husband. His name is Mickey (I swear I didn’t look for this. He actually found me). We live with our blended family of 3 teenagers and are now looking to plan our first Disney trip together.
> 
> Mickey has not been to Disney since the 1980s and 2 of our kids have never been. So I’m thrilled to start this journey and hope they all love it as much as I do.
> 
> looking forward to meeting everyone and chatting in the thread.
> 
> Jeremy



Welcome! Have you thought about when you want to go? I'm the bigger Disney fan of the two of us and absolutely the bigger Star Wars fan. But my partner is awesome and has learned to love my loves (and tbh, everyone loves Disney on some level). We've had two amazing trips in the past year (April and November) and will be going back for a longggg trip in November of this year. I'm a runner and will be doing the Challenge as long as they hold it. We've done CBR and Pop and loved both for different reasons. May duel stay for the long trip.

We don't have kids but here to chime in and help as much as I can. DM me if you want. Happy you have found happiness and peace with yourself.


----------



## Jeremy and Mickey

andremo said:


> Welcome! Have you thought about when you want to go? I'm the bigger Disney fan of the two of us and absolutely the bigger Star Wars fan. But my partner is awesome and has learned to love my loves (and tbh, everyone loves Disney on some level). We've had two amazing trips in the past year (April and November) and will be going back for a longggg trip in November of this year. I'm a runner and will be doing the Challenge as long as they hold it. We've done CBR and Pop and loved both for different reasons. May duel stay for the long trip.
> 
> We don't have kids but here to chime in and help as much as I can. DM me if you want. Happy you have found happiness and peace with yourself.



we are looking at this summer or next summer. Probably in June.  We have to work around school schedules and the kids activities. Also wonder if another year would allow the pandemic restrictions to continue to improve.

I love CBR and think the kids would enjoy the pool. The gondolas seem like a great addition there too


----------



## Jeremy and Mickey

How many people have been to Disneyland California? I’d love to hear about your experiences. We are thinking of sneaking a day of two there this summer


----------



## wnwardii

Since 2016, I have been at least 5 times.  Haven't been back to Disnelyland Resort since it has reopened due to the pandemic though.  But have two friends that live in the LA area and they go pretty regularly.

Going to the Disneyland Resort (DLR) is *very* different than going to Walt Disney World.  Yes, there are a lot of similarities with attractions, etc..  But the planning and going to the parks is what is really different.  While I love Walt Disney World, I like the ease of DLR and how everything is so close to each other.  Transportation at Walt Disney World can be challenging and a long process at times.  At DLR, there are many hotels surrounding DLR that are within walking distance of the DLR esplanade.  In fact some of the hotels are actually closer to the entrance than the Disneyland Hotel or Paradise Pier.  Not to mention that if you have a Park Hopper pass, the entrances to Disney California Adventure and the Disneyland Park are basically 300 yards apart.

When I have been to DLR, as it relates to the LGBTQ+ community, I tended to see more same-sex couples holding hands and being more affectionate than what I would see at Walt Disney World.  I don't believe that DLR is more "open" than Walt Disney World with people feeling more comfortable.  I think, in some ways, it is just the location of being in Southern California and that DLR has more "locals" than tourists.  

About the only real downside, at least to me, is that you do lose some of the immersion and feeling of being in a "bubble" since DLR is surrounded by local Anaheim businesses.  Unless you are staying at one of the DLR hotels, you will leave the "bubble" to go back to your hotel.  But even with that, I still enjoy DLR and can't wait to go back.  

Oh, the other thing that sort of sucks is there is no real good transportation options between the Orange County airport or LAX and DLR resort.  At one point, there was some sort of bus charter service similar to Magical Express.  But I do not know if that is still running.  It would be more equivalent to the Mears Connect now since there is a charge for that service.  I used to take Super Shuttle, but they have gone out of business.  I am sure you can find charter transportation or you can always take Uber/Lyft.  Unless you plan on going to other places or visiting other areas, getting a rental car just to go to DLR is not something I would do.

If there are more specific questions, don't hesitate to ask.  Don't forget there is also a dedicated forum just on the Disneyland Resort.


----------



## Richie248

A big gay solo trip to WDW is taking shape! Cannot wait! Love park-hopping on my own schedule and meeting new people along the way! Originally planned 4 nights in May, now it's 8 nights and I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## HooperSnag

Richie248 said:


> A big gay solo trip to WDW is taking shape! Cannot wait! Love park-hopping on my own schedule and meeting new people along the way! Originally planned 4 nights in May, now it's 8 nights and I couldn't be more excited!


I've found just about everyone is friendly there, Richie248.  Striking up a conversation at a bar (even if you don't drink) leads to some fascinating conversations from people all over; especially international guests.  Have a great time!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Anyone else who is actually gay who gives no **** about this stupid don’t say gay bill


----------



## EACarlson

CampbellzSoup said:


> Anyone else who is actually gay who gives no **** about this stupid don’t say gay bill


Not gay but bi and the issue I have is how it's been misrepresented.  If you disagree with what the bill actually says is one thing, many people I've seen disagree with what they think the bill says and have no inclination to actually read the bill themselves to discover what it actually says.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

EACarlson said:


> Not gay but bi and the issue I have is how it's been misrepresented.  If you disagree with what the bill actually says is one thing, many people I've seen disagree with what they think the bill says and have no inclination to actually read the bill themselves to discover what it actually says.



I’ll be honest it gave me so much less faith in people like they legit used our community as a wedge and the bill had almost nothing to do with that.  As two gay parents raising a kid I don’t want my child to learn about this in school either, but we’re not allowed to have those kinds of opinions.


----------



## HooperSnag

Our first grader's teacher was great.  She alerted us as some students apparently wanted to know why our child didn't have a mommy.  They weren't teasing; at that age they just don't know why someone wouldn't have a mommy. The teacher said that families come in many different types and our son happens to have two daddies.  And that was that. No long drawn out story or sociological explanation.  Just enough for our son to feel welcomed and then everyone moved on.


----------



## Princesca

The problem with any legislation that targets a "moral" behavior is that they are often written so vaguely that they can easily be used to persecute people if their perceived politics differs from someone else's. The way the legislation seems to be written, it appears that it could be used to prosecute someone who, when asked by a kid, made a statement like "Some families have a mom and a dad, and some families have two moms or two dads, or one dad, or one mom... all families are special and valid." There should be nothing wrong with that statement, but the way the law is written, a teacher who said that could be sued. Even if the lawsuit was unsuccessful, it's still potentially going to cost them, and/or the school district, lots of money in legal fees. There's another thread about this on the community board and someone gave a great example (I think they actually were a teacher) of a very likely scenario and how it would be related by a child to parents at home and provide grounds for lawsuits.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Princesca said:


> The problem with any legislation that targets a "moral" behavior is that they are often written so vaguely that they can easily be used to persecute people if their perceived politics differs from someone else's. The way the legislation seems to be written, it appears that it could be used to prosecute someone who, when asked by a kid, made a statement like "Some families have a mom and a dad, and some families have two moms or two dads, or one dad, or one mom... all families are special and valid." There should be nothing wrong with that statement, but the way the law is written, a teacher who said that could be sued. Even if the lawsuit was unsuccessful, it's still potentially going to cost them, and/or the school district, lots of money in legal fees. There's another thread about this on the community board and someone gave a great example (I think they actually were a teacher) of a very likely scenario and how it would be related by a child to parents at home and provide grounds for lawsuits.



I think people are using extreme examples.  People just don’t want gender or gender identity discussions in school and I agree fully.


----------



## HooperSnag

HooperSnag said:


> Our first grader's teacher was great.  She alerted us as some students apparently wanted to know why our child didn't have a mommy.  They weren't teasing; at that age they just don't know why someone wouldn't have a mommy. The teacher said that families come in many different types and our son happens to have two daddies.  And that was that. No long drawn out story or sociological explanation.  Just enough for our son to feel welcomed and then everyone moved on.


The question is: would our elementary school teacher be disciplined for this simple and humane way of describing our family.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I tried to get the most neutral source on this since any of the big newspapers don’t want to actually report on it but this is 100% true and THIS is why parents do want this:

'Pink, Blue and Purple' on gender identity while second-graders will learn you can 'have boy parts but feel like a girl'​
https://wpgtalkradio.com/new-jersey-to-teach-gender-identity-lessons-to-1st-2nd-grade/


----------



## columbusdizfan

CampbellzSoup said:


> I tried to get the most neutral source on this since any of the big newspapers don’t want to actually report on it but this is 100% true and THIS is why parents do want this:
> 
> 'Pink, Blue and Purple' on gender identity while second-graders will learn you can 'have boy parts but feel like a girl'​
> https://wpgtalkradio.com/new-jersey-to-teach-gender-identity-lessons-to-1st-2nd-grade/


Goodness, I want all schools to teach this to first graders so that the trans and non-binary kids who don’t hear it at home grow up knowing they are not alone and their identities are valid and their friends hear that too. I am lucky to live in a school district that is inclusive and where these concepts do come up inclusively and casually even if not as part of a formal curriculum.  Knowing about sexual orientation and gender identity at a young age doesn’t create gay and trans kids but it does make the gay and trans more likely to survive and thrive.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

columbusdizfan said:


> Goodness, I want all schools to teach this to first graders so that the trans and non-binary kids who don’t hear it at home grow up knowing they are not alone and their identities are valid and their friends hear that too. I am lucky to live in a school district that is inclusive and where these concepts do come up inclusively and casually even if not as part of a formal curriculum.  Knowing about sexual orientation and gender identity at a young age doesn’t create gay and trans kids but it does make the gay and trans more likely to survive and thrive.



I don’t engage in arguments like this this is the endorsement of propaganda disguised with buzz words like “survive and thrive”. 

Children should be children free to explore themselves without someone’s thumb on the scale on either side.


----------



## Luxurious_Lumiere

I love the way that Jersey school district framed the explanation of gender identity! Good on them for including it. It really just needs to be simply stated, and then the kids will just say "ok, cool" and move right along. 

In other news: I just made dining reservations for my upcoming trip in June! So the excitement is building. Since we will be there during Pride month (at the end of the month. so Pride in most other places, but after Gay Days orlando) I went searching for unique Pride themed Disney T-shirts. I usually can find fun things on Redbubble, but wasn't too excited by most of the options. Anyone know of some creative Pride designs? Or where else to look? About to scour Etsy


----------



## Jeremy and Mickey

I am a gay man and am now in my 20th year of teaching elementary school music. I’ve had transgender students and  students with 2 moms  or 2 dads. My husband comes to our concerts and I can honestly say it’s never been a discussion in my classroom. The kids are much less concerned about someone  being gay or trans than their parents are.

From my perspective, I’m hired to be their music teacher, which doesn’t involve discussions about sexual orientation or gender identity.
I tend to use the statement, let’s all treat each other kindly and stay focused on what we are here to do……. make music together.

That’s my personal choice. Which is partially  influenced  by not wanting to rock the boat and jeopardize my career over discussions I have with students.

I just don’t think laws like this are needed. I’ve never seen it be a problem in a school where I’ve taught.

But laws like this make me nervous. I wonder is it just a way to make a loud political statement? Or could someone really come after me and my job?

Just in case, I’ll make sure my professional dues and access to legal protection are up to date.


----------



## OKW Lover

Jeremy and Mickey said:


> But laws like this make me nervous. I wonder is it just a way to make a loud political statement? Or could someone really come after me and my job?


Trying not to get too far into politics, but yes, I believe this is a loud political statement.  And if they wanted to be louder they would go after somebody and their job.  That's the danger of laws like this.


----------



## Princesca

Welp, here we are in May now, with the leaked news that SCOTUS is likely going to overturn Roe, and the strong possibility they could attempt to overturn same-sex marriage at the federal level as well. Lovely weather we're having in Gilead, eh?

My wife and I were legally married in MA but live in a 'red' state that just closed its last abortion clinic and votes GOP in every single election. We live here because my family needs me and it's cheap. We have a toddler (my wife is the bio-parent), and I am on the birth certificate and have also done a second parent adoption as our lawyer, and GLAAD, advised. (If you haven't gotten your second parent adoption - NOW is the time, folks. Really, yesterday was the time, so get 'er done!) Despite all of this, I'm still nervous and starting to check out property values in other states. So far, I haven't really found housing we could afford in a more progressive state unless we're willing to live in the arctic tundra that is remote Maine. I'd love it, but I don't think we could hack the climate.

Anyway, I had the alarming realization yesterday that even overturning Roe targets us because, as same-sex couples, we all rely on fertility procedures to have children, unless we adopt. That means a higher risk for multiples and a likely inability to terminate any if necessary for the welfare of others. And in our pregnancy, we dealt with higher risk and gestational diabetes, so I don't want to have another baby at the risk of potentially costing me my wife and my son, his mother. And if we chose adoption, to be safe, what are the odds that we are even going to be allowed to adopt, as a gay couple, if our state legislature can now pass laws about that?

I'm having a small outpatient procedure today under Valium and I've never had it before. Good timing to try it, I think.


----------



## Luxurious_Lumiere

Princesca said:


> Welp, here we are in May now, with the leaked news that SCOTUS is likely going to overturn Roe, and the strong possibility they could attempt to overturn same-sex marriage at the federal level as well. Lovely weather we're having in Gilead, eh?
> 
> My wife and I were legally married in MA but live in a 'red' state that just closed its last abortion clinic and votes GOP in every single election. We live here because my family needs me and it's cheap. We have a toddler (my wife is the bio-parent), and I am on the birth certificate and have also done a second parent adoption as our lawyer, and GLAAD, advised. (If you haven't gotten your second parent adoption - NOW is the time, folks. Really, yesterday was the time, so get 'er done!) Despite all of this, I'm still nervous and starting to check out property values in other states. So far, I haven't really found housing we could afford in a more progressive state unless we're willing to live in the arctic tundra that is remote Maine. I'd love it, but I don't think we could hack the climate.
> 
> Anyway, I had the alarming realization yesterday that even overturning Roe targets us because, as same-sex couples, we all rely on fertility procedures to have children, unless we adopt. That means a higher risk for multiples and a likely inability to terminate any if necessary for the welfare of others. And in our pregnancy, we dealt with higher risk and gestational diabetes, so I don't want to have another baby at the risk of potentially costing me my wife and my son, his mother. And if we chose adoption, to be safe, what are the odds that we are even going to be allowed to adopt, as a gay couple, if our state legislature can now pass laws about that?
> 
> I'm having a small outpatient procedure today under Valium and I've never had it before. Good timing to try it, I think.



It's indeed a scary time Princesca. I'm sorry it's causing so much stress for you and your family. It's frustrating and angering and unfortunate that politics are always tied up in LGBTQ identities...I think I speak for most of us when I say WE don't want our lives to be political! 

As far as moving to a more progressive area, I obviously have no idea what your financial situation is or what you and your wife do for work that might necessitate living in certain places. But if affordability is an issue, I would try looking outside of the major cities to start. Many small cities have really been booming as people flocked to them during the pandemic. The plus side of this is that they have become amazing places to live with the influx of people, new businesses, and culture. But prices were driven waaay up. Just remember that every bubble "pops." Housing is at a very expensive point right now, but its all a cycle, and the prices wont be this high forever (I can still remember just 6-7 months ago when NYC apartments were giving 3-4 free months rent to entice folks. And now we are back to crazy numbers). All to say: it's often about buying/moving at the right time. Don't let the stress of the world make you leap into a decision that won't be good for your family. The right time will happen.

Now, Cue up your favorite Disney playlist and give yourself a moment of peace before your procedure!


----------



## Princesca

Luxurious_Lumiere said:


> It's indeed a scary time Princesca. I'm sorry it's causing so much stress for you and your family. It's frustrating and angering and unfortunate that politics are always tied up in LGBTQ identities...I think I speak for most of us when I say WE don't want our lives to be political!
> 
> As far as moving to a more progressive area, I obviously have no idea what your financial situation is or what you and your wife do for work that might necessitate living in certain places. But if affordability is an issue, I would try looking outside of the major cities to start. Many small cities have really been booming as people flocked to them during the pandemic. The plus side of this is that they have become amazing places to live with the influx of people, new businesses, and culture. But prices were driven waaay up. Just remember that every bubble "pops." Housing is at a very expensive point right now, but its all a cycle, and the prices wont be this high forever (I can still remember just 6-7 months ago when NYC apartments were giving 3-4 free months rent to entice folks. And now we are back to crazy numbers). All to say: it's often about buying/moving at the right time. Don't let the stress of the world make you leap into a decision that won't be good for your family. The right time will happen.
> 
> Now, Cue up your favorite Disney playlist and give yourself a moment of peace before your procedure!


Yes, definitely. We currently live in a small town and I really love it. We prefer rural life, and neither of us wants to live in a city, and our dream is to own 2-5 acres somewhere. (As long as there's a couple of decent espresso options in town, anyway.) While I work remotely right now, my job probably does need me to stay in this state or in a neighboring one. Ohio is probably our only 'more progressive' option, and it has been a swing state too often for my comfort. So if it comes to needing to move, I'll be having to look for either another job or an internal move to a different locale, with my same company. We are also down to one income because, due to COVID, we opted to have my partner stay home with our son. Day cares were opening and closing more than a revolving door here, and it didn't seem feasible that we could both work jobs when the childcare situation was so uncertain. It won't always be that way, but that's our plan for the next couple years.

We were actually looking for a new house not long ago but just gave up due to the ridiculous pricing. I know I could sell our house for a premium now, but the problem is affording what we want to move into, and now I'm kinda glad we didn't make a move, since evolving circumstances might cause us to need to leave here. Right now, I feel like the only thing protecting us is our governor, who is an amazing human being. But with all the death threats he got for his COVID measures, I'm not sure he's going to win the next election. :/


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm so saddened by the current environment.  So many good friends here (even if I don't know you) who are stressed by how this could disrupt their lives.  Will be doing all I can to keep your rights intact.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

OKW Lover said:


> I'm so saddened by the current environment.  So many good friends here (even if I don't know you) who are stressed by how this could disrupt their lives.  Will be doing all I can to keep your rights intact.



No one is taking away anyones right to marry.  To be honest if they took it away I get more of a tax return so it’s on them!


----------



## andiraye

CampbellzSoup said:


> No one is taking away anyones right to marry.  To be honest if they took it away I get more of a tax return so it’s on them!


I’m really, really sad to say that today’s decision has huge implications for same sex marriage. Roe and Obergfell rely on the same constitutional reasoning and Thomas’ concurring opinion expressly says he thinks the court should reconsider Obergfell. I think gay marriage is very much at risk.


----------



## OKW Lover

andiraye said:


> I’m really, really sad to say that today’s decision has huge implications for same sex marriage. Roe and Obergfell rely on the same constitutional reasoning and Thomas’ concurring opinion expressly says he thinks the court should reconsider Obergfell. I think gay marriage is very much at risk.


Yes, this is really sad.  About all we seem to be able to hope for is that a test case won't make it to the current court.


----------



## EACarlson

andiraye said:


> I’m really, really sad to say that today’s decision has huge implications for same sex marriage. Roe and Obergfell rely on the same constitutional reasoning and Thomas’ concurring opinion expressly says he thinks the court should reconsider Obergfell. I think gay marriage is very much at risk.


I don't think it is.  While Roe and Obergefell were both decided on the basis of the 14th Amendment the decisions were based on different clauses within the amendment.  Roe was based on the right of privacy that the state can't determine what healthcare decisions a citizen can make.  Obergefell was decided on Due Process and Equal Protection as well as the Full Faith and Credit Clause in Article 4.  Even if it were challenged, the Full Faith and Credit argument would prevail.  It may strike down the forcing of states to issue marriage licenses to same sex couples but would require states to recognize marriages duly licensed in other states.


----------



## Luxurious_Lumiere

_"It may strike down the forcing of states to issue marriage licenses to same sex couples but would require states to recognize marriages duly licensed in other states."_

Your own quote details how same sex marriage IS on the chopping block. Thomas blatantly stated that same sex marriage and contraception need to be addressed next. Marriage is a right and we cannot have a patchwork of marriage laws in the country, with LGBTQ people as second class citizens in some states. The Heritage Foundation hand picked the last few conservative justices with the express goal of overturning Roe and Obergefell. Marriage will absolutely be next. 

My partner and I are already discussing plans to get our marriage license very soon in order to lock in protections for each other before the eventual wedding ceremony we want to have. We were also looking at getting a place in Fort Lauderdale as a winter home/income property and eventual retirement spot, but that search has been completely dropped. The concept of buying in a red state (even if the area we would purchase in is very progressive) is unthinkable right now and completely dangerous. Instead, we are now wondering if we need to be searching outside the US. I'm thankful to live in a blue state, but this is an incredibly scary time to be living in. The Roe news (and Thomas' letter regarding other court decisions which he believes need to be examined and overturned) came on the last day of my Disney trip and not even Disney could heal my heart after this sucker punch.


----------



## Princesca

My wife and I are keeping our options open. We currently live in a very red state, were married in Ptown, and have a kid. We are both on the birth cert, and I have completed my SPA. I have my attorney working on an estate plan for us, in case our marriage is jeopardized, and we are actively researching other places to move to in the event the worst happens, including thinking about starting to summer with a friend in Canada, so we have a toehold there. I'm grateful I work for a progressive company that already lets me work remotely, and would support me if I needed to change locations permanently. 

In short, we are taking this very seriously.


----------



## Richie248

Heading to the World for annual family trip 8/18 - 8/23. Usually riding solo after dinner. Anyone else in the world at that time?


----------



## Jaymarkm

Hey all—daughter (16) just came out the other day and I am so proud of her. She bought Pride ears to put on the fam SUV. (They look pretty great).


----------



## Princesca

Jaymarkm said:


> Hey all—daughter (16) just came out the other day and I am so proud of her. She bought Pride ears to put on the fam SUV. (They look pretty great).



That's awesome @Jaymarkm! It's always so nice to hear of parents who are supportive of their LGBTQIA+ kids. <3


----------



## Lovelife85

Spencer Wright said:


> Disneyland def looks awesome.  I am thinking about planning by first trip there for 2019.  It looks absolutely beautiful.


This page is mint Iam male 37 uk Bristol way looking to come again next year looking for a travel buddy Iam bicus


----------



## Lovelife85

Jonas_Swe said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> When *Pete* call we listen, right peeps?
> 
> So in another fun effort to boost this LGBT-section on the boards - I want to invite you all to the *Rainbow Lounge!*
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few _"non Disney"_ topics here in this section already, but here's our own relaxed hang out to just chit-chat away with no Off Topic concerns, since we won't have a general topic.
> 
> No holding back on "partner", "hubby", "wifey", "snuggle boo"... or whatever we chose to call our dear ones!
> 
> Let's chit chat about everything from daily things to our big dreams. So just rant it all off here, or why not just stop by and say *Hi!* to bump this new fun thread to the top again _(where it sure will belong). _
> 
> Looking forward to chit chat with you all! - *Let's get this party started!*


Hi how’s it going


----------

